# 2014 IVFs!



## barbikins

I've got my IVF in January of 2014. 
In the mean time I'm waiting for my surgery on December 13th to tie up my tubes for IVF (I have hydro tubes) & just waiting, waiting, waiting!

I am going to my RE tomorrow to find out about my IVF protocol & costs.

What's everyone else doing while they wait for the new year to start IVF?


----------



## pisces78

Hi barbikins,

I'm also starting my first IVF with ICSI in Jan 2014! It has been 2 years just to get to this point, with all the testing and retesting! During which time, I was diagnosed with hypothyrodism which can also affect fertility. My partner has 2% morphology factor. 

Im so looking forward to it! I thought I better go for my annual pap so all that is sorted before I commence (as have had prior cervical dysplasia issues the last 12mths) treatment and the GP found a cervical polyp, WTF! So, now going back to the FS to get this checked out (as may interfere with IVF) and fingers crossed my pap will come back normal! It just seems such an ordeal even to get to the starting line!!

My FS has suggested antagonist cycle with 112.5iu Gonal f. In the meantime I am trying to keep busy with work, started pilates and yoga which I found great for stress! What about you?


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies. I'll be going for our follow up on nov 21st to see what our next step is and when we can do ivf. I just had a lap done to completely block off my left tube. It's was hydrosalpinx. Dh also has 2 % morphology so we were recommended for ivf/ICsi after I got the tube taken care of. 

I'm excited to get the ball rolling but I've never taken an fertility meds or done any iui's or anything so I'm sooo nervous about injectables. I got on youtube to see how it's done and it eased my mind alittle but geez I'm not looking forward to that part of it.


----------



## barbikins

sprite30 said:


> Hi ladies. I'll be going for our follow up on nov 21st to see what our next step is and when we can do ivf. I just had a lap done to completely block off my left tube. It's was hydrosalpinx. Dh also has 2 % morphology so we were recommended for ivf/ICsi after I got the tube taken care of.
> 
> I'm excited to get the ball rolling but I've never taken an fertility meds or done any iui's or anything so I'm sooo nervous about injectables. I got on youtube to see how it's done and it eased my mind alittle but geez I'm not looking forward to that part of it.

Hey hun! Wow I have a lap on December 13th to take out my tubes. I have hydrosaphinx on both sides too! Thankfully DH is great & everything else about my body seems to be in tip top shape. The cycle after surgery, I'll start the IVF process. I'm excited to start that.

When is surgery for you?


----------



## barbikins

I have done IUI a few times, been pregnant twice. 
So I hope that IVF is the solution!
The fact that we have to inject ourselves freaks me the hell out. I may ask my hubby to be the designated needle person.


----------



## Miss Redknob

My DH and I will be doing our 2nd round of IVF/ICSI/PGD next year, probably around Sep/Oct.

Barb - I thought the injection were going to be bad but you can hardly feel it. I have to take Clexane while pregnant and they are painful :( You will be fine :) My DH is scared of needles so I had no hope asking him :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Same here I don't think dh is going to be any help when it comes to injectables.

We had my lap on nov 6th and am recovering just fine we had our follow up on nov21st and because dh's SA came back better this last time she is going to let us try 1-3 cycles of clomid w tigger shot first before we get to ivf. Mostly because I pushed for it. Honestly I'm trying avoid the shots especially the intramuscular ones they look horrible she said at any point we can just straight to ivf if we'd like. She'd actually prefer it but I'm not ready just yet. I think well see how the first iui goes and then decide. 

The only thing really holding us back right now is the possibility of twins. Which we could eliminate by only putting one embryo back but if that doesn't take the first time then that could get expensive real quick. 

Are you both planing to put two embryos back?


----------



## barbikins

I think I'd still be freaked out about the needles. YIKES!!! 

I will be putting back only one embryo. Two reasons. One is my doctor feels b/c everything else looks good we have a high chance with just one embryo. The other is that multiples are risky for pregnancy...mother & baby.
I went into preterm labour with my daughter at 31 weeks. My sac tore. Anyway doctors classify me as 'high risk' now so it would be too risky for me to carry more than one baby. PLUS we just can't afford twins. Not gunna happen :)

I think if you feel for it, go for it! So you only removed ONE tube right?
Can you please share your Lap experience with me? I'm terrified :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Here is Australia we were only allowed to have one embryo put back. Here it depends on your age, I'm 30 and they will only put 2 back if you are 35+.

My doctor wouldn't let me have 2 anyway due to being high risk :( My DH and I would love twins but probably never going to happen.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all:howdy:
Can I join the thread? :flower:
I have started dr today for fet in jan. Hoping to put 2 embryos back.


----------



## sprite30

Oh good so glad to hear you two are only putting one back. When we get to ivf we will def only put one back for all the same reasons. I don't want to be high risk and we really don't want twins.

Welcome to the group bundlesofjoy, that's so exciting. Is this your first fet?

Barbikins, I much admit I was soooo afraid of getting a lap so much that I denied that I needed it for almost a year but now that I have done it and have recovered perfectly I have no clue what the heck I was so afraid. She did only remove ONE tube, the left one. the pain was so minimal I only took Motrin and even that I only took for3-4 days. My biggest problem is that I'm a side sleeper and I couldn't sleep on either side for 3-4 days. I had 3 incisions. One in the belly button, one on my bikini line and one to the left side and they were super super small, like a hole punch. The stitches were good for a about a week until they started dissolving and then they were just yucky until it completely dissolved and started drying up. 

This was actually one of the easiest surgeries I have had after having surgery for a deviated septum and a previous d&c to treat my cervical stenosis the lap was pretty easy. I had my surgery on a Wednesday and by Saturday I was feeling like I could be up and walk around alittle but nothing too strenuous and by Monday I was back to work. You def don't want to drive for a couple days as the twisting won't be fun but I'm sure you could if you had too.

You probably want to eat soft foods for the first day after surgery and you def don't want to eat anything that will make you gassy. They fill your belly up with alittle gas so they can see everything and I was expecting to be bloated afterwards but surprisingly I wasn't. She warned me I might get some shoulder pain from the gas but instead I got it in my jaw like really tender but it went away pretty quick.

Honestly, I wish I hadn't waited so long. It was silly how worried I was.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks sprite30 I did not have an easy time with the lap I have a tilted cervix so after two very painful attempts they gave up:nope:
Yes this is my first fet cycle


----------



## barbikins

Sprite thats really comforting to hear
Thank you so Much for sharing. I am so nervous. In denial for now lol
11 days to go!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, hope I can join in. I am ttc from Jan 2012. Would be moving to IVF around next Feb.


----------



## nobump

Can I join? Starting IVF in January, got to phone on cd1 and then baseline scan Will get arranged, not clear on drug schedule yet.
Going for a hysteroscopy and d&c to remove as polyp, bit nervous, but sure I will be fine. Booked tomorrow as sick hope to be fit on Thursday to work from home.


----------



## Bkrispy

I'd like to join. Hoping for my first IVF in 2014. I am considering natural or mini ivf. My husband and I first started TTC in March of 06! Here's to 2014!


----------



## Coolstar

Bkrispy said:


> I'd like to join. Hoping for my first IVF in 2014. I am considering natural or mini ivf. My husband and I first started TTC in March of 06! Here's to 2014!

I had read about mini ivf. Yayyy and wishes to 2014.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi coolstar :flower:
Hi nobump how did the hsg go today? 
Hi bkrispy I have never heard if a mini ivf what is it?


----------



## Coolstar

Hi bundlesofjoy , its so nice to connect with you ladies !!


----------



## sprite30

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## Bkrispy

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi coolstar :flower:
> Hi nobump how did the hsg go today?
> Hi bkrispy I have never heard if a mini ivf what is it?

https://thefollascenter.com/ivf-costs.html
This is likely where I will go, and the information that the place has on Mini- or natural IVF.
It uses less meds, and takes the eggs your body would have produced naturally. This dramatically reduces costs because of the meds, plus less monitoring. 
It's not for everyone, but they say it's a good choice for those with tubal factor (me) or are poor responders to meds.


----------



## nobump

Hi,

Think hysteroscopy and D&C went well, have a vague memory of the consultant saying he had removed the polyp, got a letter to drop of a docs but dosen't have much detail, got to go back for follow-up in 6 weeks. Was spotting before I went in, and bleed a lot afterwards at the hospital, today would have been CD1 or CD2, and have had no bleeding, hoping I have not messed up my cycles now, been trying to find out by searching the web.... hoping next cycle will start around new year. Have been very tired today and my throat is sore, glad I took today off sick from work, went out for lunch with hubby today and nearly feel asleep at the table! Supposed to be back at work tomorrow, but working from home, not allowed to drive yet...

Think I might phone the clinic tomorrow to ask them some questions.


----------



## nobump

Started bleeding now so will see how things go.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies. I am just waiting for my IVF schedule for my first FET cycle. Estimated transfer is 3rd Feb 2014, so I think I will be starting down reg when my next AF arrives.

I had a failed fresh cycle in September with a grade 5AA Blastocyst. We have 4 day 5 blastocysts in the freezer and putting two back in this time. I am also having progesterone injections as I have low levels. xx


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, wanted to ask what supplements are you all taking if any while waiting for IVF .


----------



## BabyDancing13

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies, wanted to ask what supplements are you all taking if any while waiting for IVF .

I take the Seven Seas 'Trying for a baby' multi-vitamin with folic acid. x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I take Elevit, Folic Acid and Inner Health Plus :)


----------



## sprite30

Omg I can't list them all but the 2 the re recommended was coq10 300 mg 2 x daily and dhea 25 mg 3 x daily I am taking a break for taking the. At the moment until I see the re again because something was making me get light headed and causing my blood pressure to raise so since those were the last things I started I had to eliminate them first.

Plus we decided to give iui a shot first before moving to ivf. So I hope u guys don't mind if I hang out here and keep you company until we get to ivf. The re really doesn't think iui will help us but I'm just not ready for ivf yet. I'm in denial


----------



## Coolstar

sprite30 : The more of us the merrier it is :) . Even my DH wanted to go for iui first but I am totally against it. I have a feeling ivf is our only option and since my infertility is not covered by insurance I don't want to waste my money on anything else. I hope iui works for you.
Even I am taking Coq10 and prenatal.


----------



## Bkrispy

Nada, none zero.
I probably should, but I could never remember to take vitamins everyday. Not only that but diet is an important part of digesting vitamins properly, and diets are bad for me... mentally. 
I imagine when it gets closer I will do things like cut out soda and candy, but for now, it's what I love in life. LOL
Hopefully not for too much longer though, I'm only narrowly avoiding obesity these days. When this all started I was UNDERWEIGHT.
See what infertility does to ya?


----------



## Coolstar

Bkrispy : For how long have you been ttc ? Even I was underweight when I started ttc nearly 2 years back and now I have reached my ideal weight but if I keep on putting weight like this soon I will be over weight :(


----------



## xxclarabellex

Hi there
I am also starting my first ivf cycle with icsi in February 2014. It can't come quick enough


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies. been a while since I chimed in.
I have my Lap surgery this Friday (yikes!) and then I can start IVF a few weeks after. EEEEP! i'm excited. But I am also afraid if it doesnt work.


----------



## Coolstar

So I am not alone being scared. The fear that IVF might not work is killing me :(


----------



## BabyDancing13

Coolstar said:


> So I am not alone being scared. The fear that IVF might not work is killing me :(

It is an awful feeling isn't it. I also found it hard to accept that once the embryo is transferred their is nothing more I can really do- taking the decision out of my control. Keep strong x


----------



## Coolstar

BabyDancing13 : I thought I was alone feeling so scared :( Such a horrible feeling it is. I am just praying for the best now.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Coolstar said:


> BabyDancing13 : I thought I was alone feeling so scared :( Such a horrible feeling it is. I am just praying for the best now.

Try keep as positive as you can. You can only do your best, the rest is down to whether the little embryo/s stick or not. xx


----------



## Bkrispy

Coolstar said:


> Bkrispy : For how long have you been ttc ? Even I was underweight when I started ttc nearly 2 years back and now I have reached my ideal weight but if I keep on putting weight like this soon I will be over weight :(

I started TTC in june of 2006.


----------



## barbikins

I believe this is every woman's fear. That it won't work.
We just don't have the money to keep trying. So maybe a couple FET cycles we can afford but I don't think we can do a fresh cycle again for another year if this one doesn't pan out. 
I think if it doesn't work, I'll be crushed.


----------



## sprite30

Glad your surgery is over barb, check that off the list. I hope your recovering well and that it wasn't too bad for you.


----------



## nobump

Only just feeling back to normal after hysteroscopy and d&c, definitely had period as well. Hope next cycle comes on time, then I will phone the clinic to get things started, baseline scan, learn how to inject etc. Don,t know protocol or anything, will findout at baseline, will depend on my blood results, not chased up answers for them. Think want to delay any bad news.


----------



## barbikins

hey sprite! I have my surgery this Friday. I"ll fill you guys in this weekend :)


----------



## pennywise

Hi ladies. I'm going for IVF- ER expected on 11 Jan 2014. First time TTCing. :D
and really new to the forum. Can use all the help. :)
Baby dust to all!


----------



## sprite30

barbikins said:


> hey sprite! I have my surgery this Friday. I"ll fill you guys in this weekend :)

Oh geez I read that wrong I was getting ahead of myself. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Stay positive girls, it is a very stressful time but you will all get there :hugs:

Not sure if any of you have read about eating pineapple after transfer? I did it and I believe it worked for me. You get a whole pineapple, cut it into 5 piece, including the core, and eat 1 piece a day starting on the morning of transfer.

Hope you surgery goes well Barb :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

My surgery went well. Both tubes got removed. They were both badly damaged.
I'm on the mend but I'm sore & bloated! IT was not a fun weekend. I'd like to take my name off the 'future surgeries' list please :)
Hopefully this will be it for me. 
I'll be seeing my RE either Thurs or Fri to discuss IVF protocol!

xo


----------



## Bkrispy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My surgery went well. Both tubes got removed. They were both badly damaged.
> I'm on the mend but I'm sore & bloated! IT was not a fun weekend. I'd like to take my name off the 'future surgeries' list please :)
> Hopefully this will be it for me.
> I'll be seeing my RE either Thurs or Fri to discuss IVF protocol!
> 
> xo

Wonderful news!


----------



## River54

Hi ladies, can I join?

I am on the list to start IVF in Jan. I have bcp to take at the start of my next cycle (at the end of this month), and I am supposed to call them then to see what to do next, and I'll get my protocol then I guess. Not sure how long I'll be on bcp for.

They were supposed to email me a list of supplements, and the paperwork and payment schedule, but they have yet to do that, and they are closed over the holidays.
Reading on their website today, they recommend CoQ10 (300-600), Alpha lipoic acid 300 mg, and vitamin D 2000 units + prenatal for all those starting IVF. So we'll be shopping for those in a few days...though any store around now is nuts after work!


----------



## sprite30

So glad your surgery went well Barbikins, can't wait to hear about your next appointment. Yes, def take my name off that list as well. Lol

Other then the egg retrieval of course but from what I can tell it's not too bad


----------



## Coolstar

barbikins : Yayyy that the surgery went well. 
River54 : I hope you can start with the supplement soon. Fxed for your IVF.


----------



## barbikins

Miss Redknob said:


> Stay positive girls, it is a very stressful time but you will all get there :hugs:
> 
> Not sure if any of you have read about eating pineapple after transfer? I did it and I believe it worked for me. You get a whole pineapple, cut it into 5 piece, including the core, and eat 1 piece a day starting on the morning of transfer.
> 
> Hope you surgery goes well Barb :)

I've heard of the pineapple but you're only supposed to eat the pineapple core. I've tried it before when I was just trying & when I did IUI. Didn't do nothing :( But I've been thinking about trying it for IVF. I am also doing Acupuncture before/after the IVF transfer.


----------



## barbikins

River, You take the BCP for two weeks!

Sprite, I figured after this surgery - egg retrieval will be nothing ;) LOL BUt we have to take a day off & be drugged. Again. So, who knows. UGH.
It'll never end.


----------



## Miss Redknob

barbikins said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Stay positive girls, it is a very stressful time but you will all get there :hugs:
> 
> Not sure if any of you have read about eating pineapple after transfer? I did it and I believe it worked for me. You get a whole pineapple, cut it into 5 piece, including the core, and eat 1 piece a day starting on the morning of transfer.
> 
> Hope you surgery goes well Barb :)
> 
> I've heard of the pineapple but you're only supposed to eat the pineapple core. I've tried it before when I was just trying & when I did IUI. Didn't do nothing :( But I've been thinking about trying it for IVF. I am also doing Acupuncture before/after the IVF transfer.Click to expand...

Glad to hear you surgery went well :)

I ate the whole thing, and was lucky it worked for me :) I read that you aren't suppose to eat the core once you are pregnant :)


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies! I have already done the stimming and retrieval part, I put off the fresh transfer due to unavailability of RE and risk of OHSS (E2 skyhigh). I am starting FET around 25 of January.xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Luciola! Good luck, hun! About 4 weeks away. YAY!
So is that your next period cycle or smth?


----------



## Luciola

barbikins said:


> Hi Luciola! Good luck, hun! About 4 weeks away. YAY!
> So is that your next period cycle or smth?

Hi Barbikins! Thank you! It still seems so long  My cycle is about 28 days - so now waiting for AF right after Xmas, then another period to start FET!
(my hubby's family lives in Toronto!)


----------



## River54

ok, got notice today, orientation jan 9, and possible suppression check jan 25! I go in for bloodwork anytime right now, so they can update my file, and they are recommending ICSI.
They said OH's numbers were good for IUI, but I guess not that good for a normal IVF.

We both hope this natural cycle before all this will do the trick, but there is a plan in place now, with forms/consents, etc...to hopefully have a 2014 baby!


----------



## barbikins

Sweet. January is a big month for us!
Last BCP on Sunday & will start stimming next week :)


----------



## River54

awesome news!


----------



## nobump

Awaiting AF due tomorrow, got to phone clinic and then they'll book me in for baseline scan and give me instructions for meds. Had hysteroscopy and d&c start of December hope hasn't upset my cycles.


----------



## barbikins

nobump, looks like we're on the same page.
i just finished BCP & waiting for AF to show. Maybe tomorrow???
And then on CD 2 or 3 I can go in for ultrasound/bloods & to start injectables to get ready for retrieval!
I had both tubes removed two weeks ago!

Hey what meds will you be on? I thought I'd be on Purgeron but now I think it's going to be Gonal-F...or some thing? I'm so useless LOL
I haven't been googling too much. I dont want to over educate myself & drive myself nuts :)


----------



## nobump

AF is starting to appear, will phone tomorrow, not sure when will go in for scan, away for new year, they said for baseline scan they need to see me in first 10 days, meds will start either cd22 or cd1 off next cycle depending in AMH level. Meds are burserelin for up to 4 weeks, and gonadotrophin for last 10-14 days, then the trigger shot. Sounds as if your ahead off me good luck.


----------



## sprite30

Wow Barbikins, your moving right along. How are you recovering from the lap, what's too bad right?


----------



## barbikins

@nobump - that's a much longer protocol I think. However I had to be on birthplace trol for two weeks. I had to be on it for my surgery because my doctor wanted to do a camera test in my uterus. He didn't end up doing it but I just stayed on the pill until we were ready for ivf. So I've been on it for over 4 weeks. 
Just stopped on Saturday. Once AF shows I will go in for ultrasound on CD 2/3 & start the shots for 12 days. Then Ovidrel, then egg retrieval & then embryo transfer. 
So in all we probably waited the same time. 

@sprite - well...I will never wanna do that again. Or any surgery. 
I was very nervous. Very. I woke up boy feeling great & was in a lot of discomfort and pain for three days. Yeah it wasn't the worst but it wasn't fun for me. 
I'm glad it's over lol


----------



## sprite30

@barbikins, well it's very exciting that it's all moving quickly for you.

Afm, I'm on cd6 just took my second dose of clomid and we go back in on the cd12 to see if we can do the iui. I have some drama at the beginning of my cycle they almost cancelled me again!! But i fought for it so were doing clomid cd5-9. My lining was thick on cd3 but it went down on cd5 and I had 3mm of fluid and debris so I'm hoping by cd12 it's all out and my lining looks good and then of course we have the added problem of not having a left tube so I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that we get at least one good egg on the right side.

Im def having side effects from the clomid already so I hope it doesn't get too bad. I've got this headache thing going on that is more like pressure then an actual pain and by 6pm I was so tired I could not physically stay awake so dh let me sleep for 2 hours!!! Geez. I'm already getting cramps on both my left and right side so something is def happening already. I didn't think I was going to be able to feel anything but I def am.


----------



## nobump

Scan and mock transfer booked for Friday, due back at work on Friday, will just need to phone them in the morning and work something out.


----------



## barbikins

Bump what's a mock transfer??

Sprite I hope your IUI works out. Why did they wanna cancel on you?
Crossing my fingers for you!!!

I got my period today a owe will go to the clinic on Thursday morning. 
Yay!!!!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all hope you had a good Christmas.:thumbup:
Have my scan booked in for Thursday :happydance:
Barbikins what will you be doing on thurs?


----------



## River54

Barbkins - sounds like everything is moving along! Great news!

sprite - I had side effects from clomid as well - though it was mainly me being short tempered throughout the cycle.

afm - AF started yesterday, I started bcp today, and called the fs clinic to tell them. They called back (even though the clinic is closed for the holidays) and I got a time for our appt on the 9th, and it seems I'll be doing some sort of sonogram? at the clinic and we do the orientation as well. Seems I have to start antibiotics the day before for it. So, they faxed a prescription to the pharmacy for me. I still have no idea what the protocol is yet. The ball is finally rolling on this! Soo happy and excited and nervous that we'll be starting this process. I sooo hope it works for all of us soon!


----------



## nobump

Not often we celebrate AF arriving Barbskin.
Mock transfer, they do a test run if ET, think it is so they can see the size and position of things. Said whole thing will take 45 mins. Hope it helps.
Good luck for Thursday.


----------



## barbikins

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi all hope you had a good Christmas.:thumbup:
> Have my scan booked in for Thursday :happydance:
> Barbikins what will you be doing on thurs?


Happy New Year!!!
Scan to start IVF??
Tomorrow will be ultrasound. I believe this is called Baseline??
And I will be starting injectables for 12 days.


----------



## barbikins

nobump said:


> Not often we celebrate AF arriving Barbskin.
> Mock transfer, they do a test run if ET, think it is so they can see the size and position of things. Said whole thing will take 45 mins. Hope it helps.
> Good luck for Thursday.

Yeah right?! Only time I welcome AF in the last two years!!

Oh is that Mock transfer a common thing? I've never heard of it.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Happy new year! 
Barbskin my scan will be to see if the lining is thick enough i am not sure what the scan is called. I have been on buserilin and progesterone for the past two weeks. I did not have a baseline scan.


----------



## nobump

Think the mock transfer is standard for Edinburgh. I,m just doing what I'm told.


----------



## BabyDancing13

nobump said:


> Think the mock transfer is standard for Edinburgh. I,m just doing what I'm told.

I had a mock for my IVF. It's common practice here so that they have a good idea of what catheter to use and to know how best to transfer the embryos into the uterus x


----------



## barbikins

Oh interesting. I wonder if ill do that. I've never read about it but sounds like a good protocol!


----------



## sprite30

barbikins said:


> Bump what's a mock transfer??
> 
> Sprite I hope your IUI works out. Why did they wanna cancel on you?
> Crossing my fingers for you!!!
> 
> I got my period today a owe will go to the clinic on Thursday morning.
> Yay!!!!

Thanks!! My lining was too thick on cd3 it was 11mm they wanted it to be under 5 mm. 

Happy new year and Good luck to everyone in 2014


----------



## Izzie74

Can I join you girls? 
I started buserelin injection on 1st January and have my scan on 16th. Fingers crossed for a rainbow baby.


----------



## barbikins

Sprite - too thick is a first I've heard! What would cause that??

I got back from my RE today, got ultra sound and bloods will be starting Gonal-F & Repronex on Saturday. I'm nervous about the self injection. 
Ahhhhhh!!!

Izzy - I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a baby too in 2011. 
I've been trying ever since. Did you conceive Ben through IVF?


----------



## River54

I've done the gonal f injections for IUI, and it was fine, I was nervous at first as well, but after the first one, I knew it would be ok - the self injecting pen is easy to use. Though, for my last IUI, I was doing them everyday for a bit, and I felt like a pin cushion, so the nurse told me to ice the area ahead of time, and it wouldn't hurt so much. FX for you! - Love the ticker :)

I go in Jan 9 for the orientation, sono...gram, and a biopsy of inside the uterus. I am nervous about starting IVF, and excited that this will finally be it!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Izzy - I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a baby too in 2011.
> I've been trying ever since. Did you conceive Ben through IVF?

Hi there, 

Thank you for your kind words. Yes, Ben was our first attempt at IVF and a sad loss.


----------



## nobump

Bit overwhelmed today, had my day one assessments, CD4 of cycle, still bleeding heavy... ultrasound scan was sore... and the mock transfer was also painful. They want to see the report from my hysteroscopy and d&c before I start the injections, so need to go back for the demo and get the meds... Also got a prescription for a higher dose of folic acid, BMI a bit high, and I put on a bit of weight post op and XMAS... will need to get back on to diet/exercise mode.

AMH level is low, below 4, so said that I may not respond well to medication/may need more time or cycle may get cancelled if I don't respond well. All a bit much to take...


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Nobump sorry to hear your day one assessment did not go so well. So if your amh is low do they not have an alternative plan or will it have to be donor egg?


----------



## nobump

They are still doing IVF cycle. They will just put me on a higher dose of meds and I may be on them longer, or they may need to cancel the cycle. Been looking on line and things may not be as bleak as u thought yesterday. Got to start thinking positive.


----------



## BabyDancing13

nobump said:


> They are still doing IVF cycle. They will just put me on a higher dose of meds and I may be on them longer, or they may need to cancel the cycle. Been looking on line and things may not be as bleak as u thought yesterday. Got to start thinking positive.

Hi, 

My AMH was 7, I am the higher end of BMI Scale, and I was on a higher dose of menopur and stimmed longer. From this I got 9 eggs, 6 fertilised with ICSI and we had 5 excellent to good grade blastocysts by day 5. My theory is slow and steady wins the race. Quality over quantity also springs to mind, so please keep the hope xxx :hugs:


----------



## mandy19

nobump said:


> Bit overwhelmed today, had my day one assessments, CD4 of cycle, still bleeding heavy... ultrasound scan was sore... and the mock transfer was also painful. They want to see the report from my hysteroscopy and d&c before I start the injections, so need to go back for the demo and get the meds... Also got a prescription for a higher dose of folic acid, BMI a bit high, and I put on a bit of weight post op and XMAS... will need to get back on to diet/exercise mode.
> 
> AMH level is low, below 4, so said that I may not respond well to medication/may need more time or cycle may get cancelled if I don't respond well. All a bit much to take...



Hi ladies hope you don't mind me jumping in, just wanted to say good luck to you all on your cycles, I started my first IVF cycle back in July 2013 but was postponed after EC due to OHSS, had my FET Nov and got my BFP in Dec, the whole experience is such a roller coster.

Nobump - just wanted to say that my AMH was also less than 4 they told me that I might not respond well to the drugs and I ended up being overstimulated! So don't loose hope.

Baby dust to you all :dust::dust:


----------



## nobump

Feeling a lot more positive today, thanks for the replies, I guess I was shocked at my results, but as you say it is quality not quantity that is important!

My BMI is also high, had started to loose a bit of weight then had an op and then XMAS.. so ended up putting it back on... thinking of doing the cabbage soup diet! 

Good luck with you cycle BabyDancing13. 

Congrats on your BFP Mandy19.


----------



## barbikins

No ump I'm sorry for the prognosis but it seems like you still have a great fighting chance. I've got my fingers crossed. 
When will you start?

I'm on day two of my cycle. My bum muscles are both sore already and I have tem more injections :( lol


----------



## nobump

Sore bum not good. How are your moods have you noticed any difference?
I will start injections on the 22nd, will go back to hospital to pick them up, they want to hear the follow up from d&c first. Then go back in Feb for a scan before starting next meds. Then will have more scans, thinking mid to end February for EC and ET if all goes well.


----------



## River54

Rooting for you guys!
Barbkins - hopefully the next ten injections go better for you. :)


----------



## barbikins

Sounds great, nobump! I hope it all works for you to start next month. FX

Yeah today's injection was MUCH better. I think it had to do with the angle I was in & my husband was in. So the left cheek is out of commission for now. It's SO sore. It's all so worth it in the end if it works but it's so much to go through, you know?

River, are you going to start your IVF this month? Long protocol? or?


----------



## barbikins

Oops as for side effects. My moods so far seem normal. I just did my third injection today. I do notice a bit of drowsiness/eye sight blurriness but very minimal & doesn't last all day. I also feel some pangs in my ovary area, some times some fieriness in my boobs...but not all day. Very sporadic. That's all for now.


----------



## Izzie74

What drug Are you injecting barbikins? I have to inject in my stomach for buserelin.


----------



## Angela.S

Hi everyone! we are starting our IVF journey(Homerton Hospital London) (self funded) due to secondary infertility. i have endometriosis and a tortuous tube, have been trying 3 years , our first born is now 9. i start suprecur injections on 25th Jan, bloods on 12th Feb then 1st scan on 13th Feb xxx. good luck and baby dust to all. feeling quite apprehensive! x


----------



## Izzie74

Hi Angela good luck with your journey


----------



## Angela.S

thank you Izzy74. new to this site, looks like you have had a tough time xxx. Hope things turn brighter for you xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Izzy! I'm taking a mixture of Gonal-F & Repronex and it gets injected into my bum!!! A long needle too. Is yours a smaller needle & does it need to be in the muscle?

Hey Angela, good luck on your journey!
Are you doing the long protocol? Are you having to take Birth Control Pills first?


----------



## Angela.S

barbikins said:


> Hey Izzy! I'm taking a mixture of Gonal-F & Repronex and it gets injected into my bum!!! A long needle too. Is yours a smaller needle & does it need to be in the muscle?
> 
> Hey Angela, good luck on your journey!
> Are you doing the long protocol? Are you having to take Birth Control Pills first?

no Birth control pills but its the long protocol so im told xxx


----------



## barbikins

Oh I'm so then another drug for two weeks before your cycle starts?


----------



## River54

I don't know what our protocol is yet, they haven't told us, I m assuming we'll find that out at the orientation this Thursday :) - really wanting to know what drugs to take and all that.
I was just to start bcp. They did mention something about a possible suppression check jan 25th.
Side note - I haven't been on bcp in a very long time, my bbs hurt!


----------



## Deepsea

Hi, Ive been stalking this site a while now. Now feeling ready to join a group since I started BCP Jan 2 for my first IVF cycle.

Been ttc for 1.5yrs now, just diagnosed with mild endometriosis after a mc this summer. Otherwise we have no major issues, besides getting older. Will be 36 in April. 

The tentative IVF timeline is BCP till Jan 21, then start Gonal F. Tentative egg retrieval Feb 12-14.


----------



## barbikins

Welcome to your new journey&#55356;&#57225;
I wish you the very best. Xo
Keep us posted on your journey!

I am currently waiting at the clinic for ultrasound, blood and more drugs. 
I'm on CD4 of our IVF cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Hah I hadn't been on BCP for some six years. It made my tummy a bit yucky :(


----------



## barbikins

Here is my update at the clinic today:
I went in this morning to do Ultrasound, Bloods, get more Gonal-F/Repronex & to see the RE. I was given two doses of new drugs called Orgalutran. It&#8217;s to slow things down so I don&#8217;t Ovulate prematurely. They said they&#8217;d phone me if I have to take it today after the blood results & turns out I did. So I get the call & off I go to administer my own self injection! It had a very thin, short needle & it was a piece of cake. I inject it in my stomach, on the sides of my belly button. It&#8217; burned for quite a bit but other than that every thing seems OK thus far. I take another dose tomorrow morning with everything else & then back for Cycle Monitoring on Thursday!


----------



## nobump

Just went out and bought some royal jelly capsules and diner coEnzyme Q-10 tables, read they are supposed to help with egg quality, willing to try anything to give me a boost.
First week back at work after hols, trying to start as I mean to go on no working late, will see how successful I am.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## barbikins

good luck with the suppliments! I fough CoQ10 upset my stomach so I couldn't do it :( boooo
Doing good here - waiting for tomorrow AM Cycle Monitoring to see where things are at.


----------



## River54

SO, we went in for our orientation yesterday, and got the protocol of what will be happening, and had the sonohesterogram, biopsy & PAP done by them yesterday. I have what they told me is a borderline polyp, so they are trying to schedule removal for it next week, so I can continue with the IVF protocol as laid out.
I'll stop bcp Jan 20, start Suprefact in a couple days and continue that until trigger, start gonal f/repronex after the go ahead scan Jan 25, then possible ER & ET week of Feb 7th. 
They said the removal was similar drugs to the ER, so I guess it'll be kinda like a dry run of that.


----------



## Deepsea

Barbikins how did your appointment go yesterday? 

River, sorry about the polyp, but it's good that it won't delay your ER

AFM, I'm waiting for my doctor to call in my prescriptions to the pharmacy. I wish they would do it soon so I can space out the money for meds from the money for the actual ivf. Spending 2-3 thousand at a time is a little easier than 7-8 thousand at once...


----------



## pisces78

Hi All,

Starting my first IVF cycle with ICSI, pick up my meds yesterday, and booked in for my scan on Friday, I start gonal F tomorrow on day 3, feels like I'm finally progressing on the LTTC path. Excited and nervous. Wishing baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Izzie74

pisces78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Starting my first IVF cycle with ICSI, pick up my meds yesterday, and booked in for my scan on Friday, I start gonal F tomorrow on day 3, feels like I'm finally progressing on the LTTC path. Excited and nervous. Wishing baby dust to everyone :dust:

Good luck to you. I have my suppression scan on Thursday to see if I'm ready to start gonal f. Fingers crossed I can. :dust:


----------



## barbikins

My ER is Wednesday! I took my last dose of meds today. 
Pisces, good luck, I did Gonal too! I mixed with Repronex. 
You feeling ok this far?


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> My ER is Wednesday!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

barbikins said:


> My ER is Wednesday! I took my last dose of meds today.
> Pisces, good luck, I did Gonal too! I mixed with Repronex.
> You feeling ok this far?

Good luck :flower: x


----------



## nobump

BarbiKinsella good luck.

Supposed to be moving house next weekend, hit a snag sellers need to sort out some paperwork, looks like we might be moving in the middle of IVF cycle. Not sure if good or bad, will have a distraction but won't want to lift anything heavy.


----------



## pisces78

Thanks Izzie and barbikins! Good luck with ER on Wed! Only early days for me, just had my first injection of Gonal F this morning, so far so good! Booked in for first scan on Friday morning. It all moves along so quickly doesn't it! Did you feel any side effects with the injections barbikins?


----------



## River54

barbkins - good luck! How are you feeling now?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls for the well wishes!!

Yes some side effects of the drugs. 
By day two I was bloated for maybe two days? I could feel my ovaries. But I'm ok now. That went away. I am tired. And I find I get cloudy head/tired at some point during the day. I doubled up on my Repronex about three days ago & since then I just do t feel great overall. More tired, anxious, today I became highly irritable. Some queasiness & loss of appetite. Nothing is extreme but I defo do t feel like myself and more so today. Glad these drugs are done!!!


----------



## sprite30

Good luck on Wednesday Barbikins, that just went by so quick. I'll be checking in to see how you are. Hopefully your side effects don't get any worse, it'll all be worth it.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Sprite! I had another dosage today :( Blurg lol
But you're right. will be worth it if it means I have a baby!
So I'm triggering tonight at 11pm. Doctor thinks I'll have 5-10 mature follicles come retrieval time. I hope its closer to 10! 
I'll have Egg Transfer on either the 18th or 20th depending on if I get a 3 or 5 day blast. 
Then I got meds for Estrogen & Progesterone. P is injections. E are pills. And hubby & I have to take antibiotics for the next 3 days as a precaution.

Wow 4 folllicles on your IUI!? I hope one of them catches! HOw do you feel about multiples? :)


----------



## pisces78

Thanks for the symptoms descriptions barbikins, 2nd day of injections for me, slowly getting the hang of it. I thought I could feel twinges in my ovaries but not sure if it's just my imagination! and have felt a bit tired and dizzy. 

That sounds great about the number of mature follies, you must be excited to moving on to the next stage. Look forward to hearing how it all went and good luck.


----------



## barbikins

pisces78 said:


> Thanks for the symptoms descriptions barbikins, 2nd day of injections for me, slowly getting the hang of it. I thought I could feel twinges in my ovaries but not sure if it's just my imagination! and have felt a bit tired and dizzy.
> 
> That sounds great about the number of mature follies, you must be excited to moving on to the next stage. Look forward to hearing how it all went and good luck.

I have the same symptoms! Bit dizzy & tired. But functional.
I defo felt my ovaries. Especially when I went to the bathroom.
I'm feeling them again today.
I had to increase a dose of meds & when I did that, symptoms increased. Now I deal with queasy & no appetite. Overall just don't feel well. And tired!

Yes I'm really excited!! I'm nervous about ER because the stories don't sound nice. But, I'm excited!!! I've not been able to TTC for three months!

So, are Gonal-F all you have to take for stimulators?
Are you doing your own injections? I couldn't do it. I have my DH doing it.:haha:


----------



## sprite30

barbikins said:


> Thanks Sprite! I had another dosage today :( Blurg lol
> But you're right. will be worth it if it means I have a baby!
> So I'm triggering tonight at 11pm. Doctor thinks I'll have 5-10 mature follicles come retrieval time. I hope its closer to 10!
> I'll have Egg Transfer on either the 18th or 20th depending on if I get a 3 or 5 day blast.
> Then I got meds for Estrogen & Progesterone. P is injections. E are pills. And hubby & I have to take antibiotics for the next 3 days as a precaution.
> 
> Wow 4 folllicles on your IUI!? I hope one of them catches! HOw do you feel about multiples? :)


Nice, 5-10 follicles is awesome. Of course the more the better. Yay for triggering tonight that's awesome, so far the subcutaneous shot wasn't bad at all. It's those muscular ones that have me nervous but ill def do whatever I have too lol

I was a bit nervous about having so many follicles but I had 2 on the left with no left tube so I'm not so worried about those and I had 2 on my right 20& 17 and with dh having his MFI I figured two chances would be awesome. We ended up doing 2 b2b iui's one on Friday and one on Saturday. We were at 6 million sperm, 51% motility on Friday and 8 million with 72% motility on Saturday so I think this really is a best case scenarios for an iui attempt. I'm catching myself feeling quiet positive about it but I'm trying not to let myself get too excited bc I don't want the heartache. I'm just glad to be doing something proactive.

We really would prefer not to have multiples but they do run in our families so if it happens that way no one even blink


----------



## barbikins

Wow multiples are in your family too!? Dang girl! LOL
Well I hope what ever it is, you get what you want :) I wish you the best!
I'd be too nervous with that many eggs! 
We're only transferring back in 1 embryo! No twins here, thanks.


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Wow multiples are in your family too!? Dang girl! LOL
> Well I hope what ever it is, you get what you want :) I wish you the best!
> I'd be too nervous with that many eggs!
> We're only transferring back in 1 embryo! No twins here, thanks.

We're only doing a one embryo transfer too. Don't think I could cope with twins!


----------



## nobump

Saw consultant that removed my polyp today, says all was ok with the lining of my womb and polyp nothing to worry about. Now moving on 25th, start injections on 22nd, so should be ok, will just have to concentrate on not being grumpy.
Good to hear how you are all progressing. Clinic will only transfer one embryo for me as it NHS, with low AMH level will be happy to get one egg.


----------



## Izzie74

nobump said:


> Saw consultant that removed my polyp today, says all was ok with the lining of my womb and polyp nothing to worry about. Now moving on 25th, start injections on 22nd, so should be ok, will just have to concentrate on not being grumpy.
> Good to hear how you are all progressing. Clinic will only transfer one embryo for me as it NHS, with low AMH level will be happy to get one egg.

We were nhs last time, but had the option of transferring one or two. Strange how different places have different rules.


----------



## sprite30

barbikins said:


> Wow multiples are in your family too!? Dang girl! LOL
> Well I hope what ever it is, you get what you want :) I wish you the best!
> I'd be too nervous with that many eggs!
> We're only transferring back in 1 embryo! No twins here, thanks.

 Yeah for sure if end up doing ivf with ICsi we are only transferring one back. But I kinda felt like the odds are against us with iui so I was willing to take my chances ha, I'll have a heart attack if we get twins ...lol


----------



## barbikins

I dont want multiples so that's one factor for us.
But also I am high risk pregnancy so our doctor doesn't recommend it either.
And I agree!


----------



## NCBabyDust

Hi Ladies!

I'm new to the forum, but the comments on this board have been really helpful!

I am in the early part of my 2WW. 

I did stimulation with follistim and hcg for 7 days, and ganirelex for 4. My e2 levels were skyrocketing! By day the morning of day 5, e2 was 1087. By day 7, over 2000. By day 8, 3700. So I did an ovidrel trigger on the evening of day 8. 

Day 10 ER: 20 eggs (17 mature). Split ICSI/Natural
Day 11 Fertilization report: 8ICSI/7 fertilized; 9 Natural/2 fertilized
3Day: 9 embryos going strong! 

On Friday, January 10th, we transferred 2 "perfect" 8-cell embryos with no fragmentation.

I'm no 4DP3DT and going insane! 

I am also a POAS junkie. I POAS yesterday (3DP3DT) and it was negative, so trigger is out of my system.

I POAS today (4DP3DT) and it was negative. I KNOW it's early, but I'm so worried it didn't work because of the negative! 

Here for support and to provide support back.

--------------------------------
37 YO with unexplained infertility (could be male factor)
IUI #1 Oct. 2013: :bfn:
Straight to IVF 
IVF #1 Started 12/29
- 3DP3DT :bfn:
- 4DP3DT :bfn::sad2:


----------



## River54

polyp removal is tomorrow morning. Hopefully all will go well, and I'll have a decent day off :) Start injections tonight with Suprefact. Looking at the calendar, I hope the days will just fly by!
We are going to be doing half ICSI and half normal. Seems this is what is recommended because we are unexplained. OH feels better knowing that is why. 

GL tomorrow Barbikins!!


----------



## NCBabyDust

River54 said:


> polyp removal is tomorrow morning. Hopefully all will go well, and I'll have a decent day off :) Start injections tonight with Suprefact. Looking at the calendar, I hope the days will just fly by!
> We are going to be doing half ICSI and half normal. Seems this is what is recommended because we are unexplained. OH feels better knowing that is why.
> 
> GL tomorrow Barbikins!!

I hope it goes well! We did split ICSI/normal, too. Since it was our first round, I'm glad we did because we know our fertilization rate. But it was hard to see a lot of eggs go unfertilized as a result. Still, I think it's the right call!


----------



## River54

ncbabydust - congrats on being pupo! It is pretty early to test - so I wouldn't worry about the neg :) What a great number of embryos you got! FX for you!


----------



## NCBabyDust

Thanks, River54. We were glad to have excellent ones to transfer and 7 to freeze. But we were also too nervous to let them go to blasts... I think I'd be less stressed out right now if we had! Alas, 9 day countdown to beta.


----------



## pisces78

barbikins said:


> I have the same symptoms! Bit dizzy & tired. But functional.
> I defo felt my ovaries. Especially when I went to the bathroom.
> I'm feeling them again today.
> I had to increase a dose of meds & when I did that, symptoms increased. Now I deal with queasy & no appetite. Overall just don't feel well. And tired!
> 
> Yes I'm really excited!! I'm nervous about ER because the stories don't sound nice. But, I'm excited!!! I've not been able to TTC for three months!
> 
> So, are Gonal-F all you have to take for stimulators?
> Are you doing your own injections? I couldn't do it. I have my DH doing it.:haha:

Yes, I'm only on Gonal F for stims, also doing my own injections, I was really nervous about it, as previously I couldn't even look at a needle when getting blood drawn for tests. The fertility nurse was really good about it she let me practice with a empty insulin needle, so I could get over the phobia of sticking a needle into my gut! I'm using gonal f pen so the needle is really fine. Though the Orgalutran and ovidrel needles look thicker, which I haven't got up to yet!


----------



## pisces78

:flower:Good Luck and Welcome NC Baby Dust! How exciting and nerve wracking! Will keep my fx for you too!


----------



## Deepsea

Barbikins, Good luck with the egg retrieval tomorrow! 

NCBabydust, Congrats on pupo!!! Keep us updated on the poas progress

AFM- I'm scheduled to start Gonal F injection on the 22, but was just informed my doctor is in the military reserves and has orders for the end of February and will be out of town. Still not sure if this will affect my cycle or not. The nurse told me she would call tomorrow when she goes over the schedule again. I was tentatively scheduled for er around Feb 12-14 and then et Feb 17-18. Im pretty sure she said that he will be gone the last 2 wks of Feb.... I'm trying to just relax and let things happen, but darn it. My gut says that things will be pushed back till March.


----------



## NCBabyDust

Sounds like several of you are in the injection phase. It's not fun, but after a few days, it gets better! One thing that really helped me was to stay on a high protein diet with lots of coconut water. The more hydrated, the better.

ER wasn't too bad... the day of and the day after I had some moderate lower abdominal pain and cramping, and it was hard to get up and sit down. But I'm now 8 days past ER, and the symptoms are gone. 

Of course, now I'm in 2WW impatience. With the stimulation cycle, you're in the office almost every day, and you get constant feedback. With the 2WW, it's just like reading tea leaves.

Like today... I'm 5DP3DT and I think I see the faintest, faintest line on the HPT. Of course, it could just be an evap line... it's driving me crazy! 

I'll keep POAS until beta!


----------



## Yippie

Hi ladies,

Hope I can jump in.

About myself:
I'm new here and just finished reading all that you guys have posted here. Didn't understand everything but managed to get a hang of terms. I had the hycosy test this morning which was not too bad, will have to be getting on with IVF treatment so I'm here trying to prepare mentally from all your experiences. 

Feeling that I'm closer one step after the hycosy, but talk about injections and side effects I'm getting too apprehensive.

Please can someone be kind enough to 
brief me about what my next step would be after getting my results. I'm feeling stupid that I forgot to ask the consultant !!!

Many Thanks in advance & baby dust to all.


----------



## barbikins

Hello! Just a quick message from me today. 
Druggy Magee here :)
Actually I'm a tiny bit groggy but feeling good. I have bad cramps when I walk around. Got home about an hour ago. Just finally got to eat some food!
I was totally drugged so I don't recall much but I did have moments when I felt pain. DH said the gave me more drugs when that happened. I don't remember anything else. I even awoke at the recovery & said "where am I?" Haha. I walked back to recovery & do t remember it. 
I got 8 eggs retrieved. I was hoping for so much more. But I just hope I can have a few to freeze. I'm a bit nervous about that!
I will get a call tomorrow and each day for embryo updates. So weird. They are at a lab lol. Little buggers :)


----------



## NCBabyDust

barbikins said:


> Hello! Just a quick message from me today.
> Druggy Magee here :)
> Actually I'm a tiny bit groggy but feeling good. I have bad cramps when I walk around. Got home about an hour ago. Just finally got to eat some food!
> I was totally drugged so I don't recall much but I did have moments when I felt pain. DH said the gave me more drugs when that happened. I don't remember anything else. I even awoke at the recovery & said "where am I?" Haha. I walked back to recovery & do t remember it.
> I got 8 eggs retrieved. I was hoping for so much more. But I just hope I can have a few to freeze. I'm a bit nervous about that!
> I will get a call tomorrow and each day for embryo updates. So weird. They are at a lab lol. Little buggers :)

Barbikins -

So glad that ER went well, and 8 is great! Fingers crossed for excellent fertilization and development. 

Try to rest up today, and drink plenty of fluids -- my doc recommended salty soup and protein for day 1 and 2 post ER. It worked like a charm, and a week later, it's like it never happened!


----------



## sprite30

yay !! barbikins 8 eggs is wonderful. and ive got my fx for you. i cant wait to hear about the updates. its very exciting


----------



## Izzie74

8 eggs is great barbikins . Well done.

I get my scan tomorrow to see if I can start gonal f. Fingers crossed!


----------



## barbikins

8 is OK. I just hope most of them survive. I would like to have frosties incase our first IVF doesn't work. 

Very cool Izzy! I hope you can start ASAP. Did you use Gonal on your previous IVF too?
I'm just glad this part is over. I'm so excited for the transfer!
I just took my first Progesterone dose. 
FX it treats me well.


----------



## nobump

Yeah 8 is fab. Keep us all posted.


----------



## pisces78

Great news Barbikins! Glad to hear it all went well, 8 eggs thats great! Will keep my fX for your little embies! 

Good luck Izzie with the scan tomorrow, I have my first scan tomorrow too, so hopefully all goes well and growing lots of good follies!


----------



## Luciola

Thinking of you Barbikins&#8230; We are never happy about the number of eggs retrieved (unless we have like 20++ really good ones). But believe me 8 is good! Sending positive thoughts to your embies!


----------



## River54

Barbikins - great on 8! Hope the next few days gives great news about them.

afm - I got the polyp removed today, using the same drugs when they do the ER, so I thought of it as a dry run. Things went well, and they got it out. Just had to take it easy today. Starting injections of Suprefact last night...not looking forward to the number of times I'll be poking myself throughout the next few weeks!


----------



## barbikins

I'm glad everyone things I've done well! Hah. I'm just nervous b/c it's not an average amount. It's less than. BUt could be because it's my first IVF so we don't know how it would go.
I feel much better today! And started Progesterone. I never been on it. I hope it treats me well. I am anxiously awaiting the clinc's phone call!

River, good luck! The injections aren't that bad. Can your hubby do it for you? My DH does it & I hardly feel it. He's becoming a pro ;) LOL


----------



## sprite30

What is average? My re told me they try for 4-8 anything less then 4 and they convert to iui.


----------



## barbikins

5 or more is considered good.
Average my husband says is around 10-15 follies.
But apparently 8 is good. Of course it's more than enough if all or most fertilize & become embryo we can use later, right?

I'm still anxiously awaiting my phone call!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> 8 is OK. I just hope most of them survive. I would like to have frosties incase our first IVF doesn't work.
> 
> Very cool Izzy! I hope you can start ASAP. Did you use Gonal on your previous IVF too?
> I'm just glad this part is over. I'm so excited for the transfer!
> I just took my first Progesterone dose.
> FX it treats me well.

Yay! Scan good. Started gonal f and luveris today. Used gonal last time too, but not luveris. It's a bit of a palaver as it come in two vial, one water and one powder. You have to suck up water and put into powder with one needle, mix it up, then change needles to inject. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it like all the others! Roll on Monday for scan to check development. Had no side effects on any meds last time so hoping for same this time. Baby dust to you all. :dust:


----------



## barbikins

Izzy I had the same. Repronex was a mixture of water & powder then mix in Gonal-F...i felt like a scientist ;)
Good luck & hope you dont have any side effects this time either!
Wahoo! Keep us posted.


----------



## barbikins

Finally got the call! 5/8 fertilized!! YA! I'll get another update tomorrow. I just hope that they all stay fertilized & growing so I can put 4 to freezing. That'd be awesome!
Nurse said it's most likely I'll be doing a transfer on Saturday. Anyway fingers crossed for tomorrow! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I have 5 preggo pops in an incubator! LOL


----------



## River54

:dance: YAY!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## sprite30

Yay!! I'm so excited. Would be wonderful to freeze. 

Are you doing any biopsies, I think my re called it pkd or pkg can't remember she recommended it to us since we would only be putting one back but the prices was a bit of sticker shock so I'd be interested to see how many other people do it.


----------



## nobump

That's fab news!


----------



## Izzie74

Brilliant! Keep us posted barbikins


----------



## BostonKate

Hope you don't mind if I join in! 

I'm currently 3 days past 5 day transfer of two beautiful blasts! Starting to drive myself nuts with the wait!! I took a cheapo test this morning to see if I still had the trigger in my system and it was BFN so hopefully when we see a BFP we'll be more hopeful that it's real... fingers crossed

This is my first round of IVF - I was on Follistim pen and then added cetrotide with a lupron trigger followed by Novarel (HCG) on day of retrieval. Had some OHSS so egg retrieval was a little rough but we got 14 eggs, 8 fertilized naturally, 2 Blasts transfered and 2 were frozen.


----------



## barbikins

thanks everyone :D

And no I am not doing additional tests. Here, it costs $30K. NO thank you!

Bostonkate - yay! That's exciting. I'm going to be right behind you! I'm going to test out the trigger - my triggers always metabolized SLOW. So usually takes about 10 days. I will likely order tests some time early next week so I don't start too early!
Good luck, hun. I hope you are pregnant!


----------



## pisces78

Great to hear everyone updates! So, exciting Barbikins, great news on the embies update! Hooray! So, happy for you! Good luck with ET!

Had my first scan today on day 7, I have 5 follies less than 10mm on my right ovary and on the left ovary I have 3 x 10mm and 3 x 8mm so still early days, apparently they have to grow to 18mm to be considered mature. Though I start my antagonist injections tomorrow (Orgalutran) along with gonal f (will keep me on the same dosage as FE pleased with my progress). So, far so good! Have my next scan on Monday!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey girls! Hope I can join in on this thread! DH and I are having a FET on (about) the 31st. Today is CD 1, so I'm starting on my estrogen supplements tomorrow and having an u/s to check my lining on the 27th. We do our IVF/FET in Prague, but right now we're at home in the US. We'll be flying out a week from Saturday and staying for a week, flying back on Sunday. So excited!!


----------



## pisces78

Great news Bunyhuny, glad you found this forum! You must be looking forward to starting the next cycle. Wow, off to Prague, I have never been there but I hear it's beautiful.


----------



## barbikins

hi buny! Of course you can join :) YAY exciting. This is your first IVF?


----------



## Deepsea

Just paid for all my meds. Ouch, that was more expensive than what they quoted me for... I have my next appt on 1/21 for my baseline scans. Then hopefully start injections on 1/22.


----------



## barbikins

deepsea - I had to put $4K down for the drug deposit. That was an unpleasant surprise for a protocol. I wasn't expecting it to be that way.


----------



## sprite30

any updates today barbikins? are you going in on saturday or monday?


----------



## River54

huh, I find it interesting what different clinics do in terms of payment and cost. 
We had to pay a $1500 deposit to start the IVF, but we pay as we go for the drug costs. Pay the balance of the IVF at retrieval time, if the cycle gets cancelled, we lose our deposit. But they'll waive the fee for IUI if we can do that instead.

excited for your ET tomorrow barbikins!!
For all you that are already past transfer and are anxiously awaiting testing - sooooo can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

8 eggs that's fantastic Barbikins and 5 fertilised, that's awesome!! Good luck with you ET tomorrow :dance:

It is amazing the different payments we all pay around the world! Our clinic charges nothing up until ER. DH and I had $16,000 charged to our credit card the day of ER. This included everything.


----------



## Deepsea

Wow! 16,000. I will not complain anymore. Today was 3600 for meds. And next week I pay the clinic fees of 4000. But hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!

Hi Barbi 

Thought I would join you ladies...starting ivf this month! going in for cd3 baseline tomorrow and will start injections.

Barb...I'm spsd to be taking gonal F and Repronex but at my interest initial meeting last week I was never told about mixing drugs or shot in the butt....yikes!

Guess I will learn more tomorrow! 

Will update tomorrow! 

Gnite :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Just took my first estrogen tab of this cycle. :happydance: A week until we fly out, 9 days until my lining check, and I'm already totally impatient~!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah congratulations bunyhuny:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hi Barbi
> 
> Thought I would join you ladies...starting ivf this month! going in for cd3 baseline tomorrow and will start injections.
> 
> Barb...I'm spsd to be taking gonal F and Repronex but at my interest initial meeting last week I was never told about mixing drugs or shot in the butt....yikes!
> 
> Guess I will learn more tomorrow!
> 
> Will update tomorrow!
> 
> Gnite :)

OMG I'm so excited you're finally joining in on this journey!!!! :happydance:
Yes - I took the same two drugs! I mixed the Repronex. One vial is water, one is powder so there's a bit of mixing. Then you mix that in with the Gonal-F so it's 1 injection & INTO YOUR BUM!
It's really not so bad. My hubby did it for me though. I couldn't do it. then you'll do a supressor closer to egg retrieval so you dont ovulate before they're ready for you to. That's a small needle in you tummy but that's easy. I did that one myself. Any questions, just holla!!!
Eeep! So excited for you. When do you start injections?


----------



## barbikins

Hello Girls! I'm Ba-ack!!!

I wrote a really nice post on my Blog so I hope you check it out for full details. I also have an ultrasound image on there!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.co...n/post-new.php

Everything went well! The proceedure was very much like IUI. Painless & quick. Although my appointment was for 10:30 to which instructions were to arrive with a full bladder & my proceedure was at 11:30am! So I peed 'just a little' like 3 times in that hour. Brutal! There were some timing issues with some ladies getting their eggs retrieved. But that's fine! I did spend about an hour talking about how much I had to pee though LOL

All 5 Embryo survived so I'm very happy! I'm just sat on my couch & I'm planning to couch surf ALL day. Hubby took dog to the park so I'm going to start watching a movie He's been super sweet & not letting me carry anythign more than 5lbs even though the instructions say nothing more than 20lbs for the next two weeks. But that means, he's doing laundry Oh and he's cooking me up some Curry! YUM TEE HEE.
Anyway it was an amazing experience for us both! and we saw the image under a microscope of our embryo - that was like WOW!

My ass hurts - both cheeks - the Progesterone shots are brutal. I feel massive hard, swollen lumps under my skin & it is very painful. I'm running out of space on my ass to stab. Nurse today said this is normal & to massage it, use heat & if it's too bad I can take a break for a few days with suppositories. If I'm pregnant, I'm going to ask to switch to suppositories for the remaining Trimester because I can't deal with this!


----------



## nobump

Sounds good barbakins, not liking the idea if a sore bum. Starting injections on Wednesday, do you need to keep stuff in the fridge? Moving house next weekend, but new house doesn't have any kitchen stuff.


----------



## Deepsea

Yeah Barbikins!!! Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## barbikins

The stim injections are fine. 
It's only the Progesterone that is making my ass sore. 
It's thick oil so it's harder for your body to absorbe. Anyway I might switch to suppository.


----------



## barbikins

I only realized last night what pupo was ;)
Thanks!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Hello Girls! I'm Ba-ack!!!
> 
> I wrote a really nice post on my Blog so I hope you check it out for full details. I also have an ultrasound image on there!
> 
> https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.co...n/post-new.php
> 
> Everything went well! The proceedure was very much like IUI. Painless & quick. Although my appointment was for 10:30 to which instructions were to arrive with a full bladder & my proceedure was at 11:30am! So I peed 'just a little' like 3 times in that hour. Brutal! There were some timing issues with some ladies getting their eggs retrieved. But that's fine! I did spend about an hour talking about how much I had to pee though LOL
> 
> All 5 Embryo survived so I'm very happy! I'm just sat on my couch & I'm planning to couch surf ALL day. Hubby took dog to the park so I'm going to start watching a movie He's been super sweet & not letting me carry anythign more than 5lbs even though the instructions say nothing more than 20lbs for the next two weeks. But that means, he's doing laundry Oh and he's cooking me up some Curry! YUM TEE HEE.
> Anyway it was an amazing experience for us both! and we saw the image under a microscope of our embryo - that was like WOW!
> 
> My ass hurts - both cheeks - the Progesterone shots are brutal. I feel massive hard, swollen lumps under my skin & it is very painful. I'm running out of space on my ass to stab. Nurse today said this is normal & to massage it, use heat & if it's too bad I can take a break for a few days with suppositories. If I'm pregnant, I'm going to ask to switch to suppositories for the remaining Trimester because I can't deal with this!

Im so excited, sounds like it was a great experience and now the little one is snuggling with you!!!!

Ouch about the bum soreness....hope it gets better fast!


----------



## bunyhuny

barbikins- Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hi Barbi
> 
> Thought I would join you ladies...starting ivf this month! going in for cd3 baseline tomorrow and will start injections.
> 
> Barb...I'm spsd to be taking gonal F and Repronex but at my interest initial meeting last week I was never told about mixing drugs or shot in the butt....yikes!
> 
> Guess I will learn more tomorrow!
> 
> Will update tomorrow!
> 
> Gnite :)
> 
> OMG I'm so excited you're finally joining in on this journey!!!! :happydance:
> Yes - I took the same two drugs! I mixed the Repronex. One vial is water, one is powder so there's a bit of mixing. Then you mix that in with the Gonal-F so it's 1 injection & INTO YOUR BUM!
> It's really not so bad. My hubby did it for me though. I couldn't do it. then you'll do a supressor closer to egg retrieval so you dont ovulate before they're ready for you to. That's a small needle in you tummy but that's easy. I did that one myself. Any questions, just holla!!!
> Eeep! So excited for you. When do you start injections?Click to expand...

There's a bit of delay ...kinda sucks cause I'm already to go. After my appt this morning the nurse called and I thought it was bad news about bloodwork etc.....but all good.

Instead she said that I need to delay ivf because my retrieval dates fall around the one time the embryology lab is closed. So I'm delayed by one month.

Also ...she said dr wanted to start on me on lupron before Cd1 so I have to call 7 days prior to my estimated cd 1 to start that.

I'm a bit disappointed just bc I'm sooooo ready to start this ...and I really want a 2014 baby and now I'm running out of time...

But then I just remember that in the big picture one month means nothing and I'm greatful that the delay is not bc anything is wrong!


----------



## pisces78

Great news Barbikins! Glad to hear ET went well! Hooray for PUPO! :happydance:

Good to hear everyone progress as well. 

Have my next follie scan tomorrow CD10, FS upped my dosage of gonal f to 150 the last couple of days. Also, on the Orgalutran shots (thicker needle) since Saturday which do string abit! Ouch!


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Barb on being PUPO! Enjoy it :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls :)

Awe, Breaking, sorry to hear about the delay. I know how disappointing that would be. I'm really surprised however that the lab will be closed for a week? How come?! It's not Xmas. What's Lupron before your period for?

Pisces, Orgalutron was a tiny thin needle that was already prepared and I had to inject it into my stomach. You have a big needle?!
Your protocol seems like mine. I also increased my Purgeron by doubling it. That's when side effects started. Nothing major but I was feeling a bit yucky.


----------



## Izzie74

Breaking Dawn said:


> There's a bit of delay ...kinda sucks cause I'm already to go. After my appt this morning the nurse called and I thought it was bad news about bloodwork etc.....but all good.
> 
> Instead she said that I need to delay ivf because my retrieval dates fall around the one time the embryology lab is closed. So I'm delayed by one month.
> 
> Also ...she said dr wanted to start on me on lupron before Cd1 so I have to call 7 days prior to my estimated cd 1 to start that.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed just bc I'm sooooo ready to start this ...and I really want a 2014 baby and now I'm running out of time...
> 
> But then I just remember that in the big picture one month means nothing and I'm greatful that the delay is not bc anything is wrong!

We were delayed on our first cycle due to Christmas and new year, seems a funny time of year for yours to be closed now!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

They were open during the holidays and had this period already scheduled for closure. 

Lupron is an ovulation suppressant ....helps manage ovulation once I'm started on gonal f.

I take lupron before I get my period near the end of this cycle which is actually just 2 wks away.


----------



## barbikins

So they got you on the meds and then say their lab is closed?!
When I was on Gonal-F it was to prepare for egg retrieval. I was on it for maybe 9-10 days & about 6 days prior I was on Orgalutron which slows things down so they can control my Ovulation. So I'm a bit confused by the protocol you have. Are they changing things because the lab is closed?


----------



## barbikins

Oops maybe I got confused. You haven't started meds yet righ? 
Gah. Still so early. Need coffee!


----------



## BostonKate

Breaking Dawn - That must be so frustrating once you get to this point you just want to get started as soon as possible! I feel like once I started the whole cycle went by really quickly though. 

Barbikins - Im on the progesterone suppliments and they're not bad at all. 3 times a day and you need to wear a panty liner because it does leak out a little (gross) it's annoying but thats about it - congrats on being PUPO (had to google that - its cute)

My Beta is tomorrow but I got impatient and tested... BFP!! After years of BFNs I still can't believe it! I've POAS for the last three days and it's gotten darker everyday - looking forward to the BETA tomorrow


----------



## Izzie74

Been on gonal for five days. Had my scan today and have six follicles so far on each side. Go back again on Friday for a further scan. Egg retrieval on Monday at earliest, but more likely tues or weds.


----------



## barbikins

BostonKate said:


> Breaking Dawn - That must be so frustrating once you get to this point you just want to get started as soon as possible! I feel like once I started the whole cycle went by really quickly though.
> 
> Barbikins - Im on the progesterone suppliments and they're not bad at all. 3 times a day and you need to wear a panty liner because it does leak out a little (gross) it's annoying but thats about it - congrats on being PUPO (had to google that - its cute)
> 
> My Beta is tomorrow but I got impatient and tested... BFP!! After years of BFNs I still can't believe it! I've POAS for the last three days and it's gotten darker everyday - looking forward to the BETA tomorrow

OMGosh! Congrats! :happydance: Lovely news. You must be elated!
Is this your first IVF? I am hoping for the same. I will be testing early :)

Yeah I"m going to see how the shots go & if I can't handle it, I'll switch to suppository. I was told four times a day!


----------



## barbikins

Awesome, Izzy! How are you feeling on Gonal?


----------



## barbikins

I read back, Boston, & see it's your first IVF. Exciting!
OH my maybe you have twins!
How many days post 5dt did you start getting your faint bfp?


----------



## River54

Congrats BostonKate!


----------



## River54

Barbikins - congrats on being pupo!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks River! Hey have you started on your protocol already?
What is it?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Oops maybe I got confused. You haven't started meds yet righ?
> Gah. Still so early. Need coffee!

Lol no worries.

I'm not on any meds at all....and am starting in 2 wks once I've passed the closure date.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bostonkate...congrats cannot wait to hear about your betas.

Barbi...how are you holding up?

I don't know what in going to do during the tww I'm already so excited and anxious for you. Lol

Fx!!!


----------



## barbikins

I am holding up well! I am feeling a bit anxious to be able to test already.
But that's what it's like every TWW isn't it? Just want to fast forward :)
I'm really anxious. I hope I'm pregnant. Well, I technically am I guess but not sure if it's a sticky bean. I would be SO incredibly happy if everything turns out perfectly!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm praying for you, KMFX....i just know that little bean is getting all snug in there!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Awesome, Izzy! How are you feeling on Gonal?

Thanks! No side effects so far...fingers crossed. Looking forward to seeing how they develop by Friday.


----------



## River54

Barbikins - yeah, long protocol - so I am on Suprefact right now and have been for a week, last bcp was today, and I go in on Sat for the suppression check, and possibly start stims with 225 gonal F and Repronex that Sat night. Then I think they said they want to see me every few days and gets bloods to check on my levels etc. and possible adjustments. So, it is getting closer!


----------



## BostonKate

Thanks everyone! 

Barbikins - This was my first round! I got the faintest of lines 5dp5dt with a frer. I thought I might have imagined it there but DH saw it too. there was nothing on the Wondfo (cheap test). At 6dp5dt it was still faint but definitly there. Also I put 2 back so if they both took my numbers would be a little higher. 
I wasn't expecting it to work this round I've been told it takes an average of 3 times so I was settling in for the long haul. I really hope you have yours soon the 2WW really drives you nuts! Did you have any to freeze?


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear everyone's updates. As for me had my 2nd scan yesterday, now have 14 follies on 150 gonal f between 10-14mm, had my last gonal f shot, today, still taking the Orgalutran today and tomorrow with trigger shot tomorrow night, and ER on Friday, really excited! but nervous as haven't been under before. Hope I have good mature eggies! 

Barbs: I guess I'm a bit of a whimp! Compared to the gonal f pen (really fine) the Orgalutran needle is a bit thicker! Couldn't imagine the big needles you have had to inject! I have a prescription for crinone vaginal suppositories so no big shots for me!

River54: Good to hear the follies are coming along nicely, what sizes are they currently?

BostonKate: Congrats, on BFP on first IVF cycle, this is also my first cycle so keeping fx!

Bunyhuny: How you going with your estrogen pills?


----------



## nobump

BostonKate congratulations!


----------



## nobump

BostonKate congratulations!


----------



## barbikins

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear everyone's updates. As for me had my 2nd scan yesterday, now have 14 follies on 150 gonal f between 10-14mm, had my last gonal f shot, today, still taking the Orgalutran today and tomorrow with trigger shot tomorrow night, and ER on Friday, really excited! but nervous as haven't been under before. Hope I have good mature eggies!
> 
> Barbs: I guess I'm a bit of a whimp! Compared to the gonal f pen (really fine) the Orgalutran needle is a bit thicker! Couldn't imagine the big needles you have had to inject! I have a prescription for crinone vaginal suppositories so no big shots for me!
> 
> River54: Good to hear the follies are coming along nicely, what sizes are they currently?
> 
> BostonKate: Congrats, on BFP on first IVF cycle, this is also my first cycle so keeping fx!
> 
> Bunyhuny: How you going with your estrogen pills?

Lol oh man the Orgalutron is small compare to my shots. I didn't get the Gonal Pen. I have real needles. But my DH mastered injections and I hardly feel it. 

Exciting your ER is almost here. Great numbers!
I got pain meds and relaxation meds. It's gentler than General Anesthesia. Don't be nervous. It felt great. And the funny thing is, you feel as if you were sleeping but you weren't lol. 
I don't remember most of what went on, including how I walked to my recovery room.


----------



## barbikins

BostonKate said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Barbikins - This was my first round! I got the faintest of lines 5dp5dt with a frer. I thought I might have imagined it there but DH saw it too. there was nothing on the Wondfo (cheap test). At 6dp5dt it was still faint but definitly there. Also I put 2 back so if they both took my numbers would be a little higher.
> I wasn't expecting it to work this round I've been told it takes an average of 3 times so I was settling in for the long haul. I really hope you have yours soon the 2WW really drives you nuts! Did you have any to freeze?

Awesome. Well I plan to test out my trigger this week. 
How do you feel about it if it's twins?!
Yes I has four to go to freezing. All 5 embryo survived to 3-day.


----------



## bunyhuny

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear everyone's updates. As for me had my 2nd scan yesterday, now have 14 follies on 150 gonal f between 10-14mm, had my last gonal f shot, today, still taking the Orgalutran today and tomorrow with trigger shot tomorrow night, and ER on Friday, really excited! but nervous as haven't been under before. Hope I have good mature eggies!
> 
> Bunyhuny: How you going with your estrogen pills?


Congrats hun! That is great news. :D How are you doing with the Orgalutran? That was the only injection that really bothered me. Always felt cold, then burny for a while, and then changed over to itching! Weird!

AFM- Not much going on today. I had a dental appt this AM for a crown. They put in a temporary today and I'll go back later in the week for the permanent. They did a fine job, but used "conscious sedation" on me. Apparently I don't respond to it well, so it was not a pleasant experience. At this point, I feel like I got hit my a mack truck. :wacko: As soon as I got home, I went straight to bed and passed out for the entire day. I ended up missing my morning estrogen tab and having my afternoon one a few hours late. Oh well, it is what it is. At least I got some sleep!


----------



## lanet

Hi barbikins, I think you were on another thread I'm on, the girls there speak fondly of you. Anyway I'm so relieved to see your above post on the sedation and retrieval. I've been sooo scared about that. It says I'll be sedated but awake and I was like "I don't think I want to be awake for that!!" I hope to be starting ivf by March as we just received the news that it is our inly chance. Good luck ladies.


----------



## BostonKate

Pisces - Great #s hope you get lots of mature eggies! How are you feeling? Towards the end my ovaries felt really sore, I was looking forward to the retrieval! 
As for the needles I am a wimp as well I had DH do all the shots; the follistim pen wasnt bad at all but the cetrotide stung

Barbikins - I'm ok with one or two - my brother and sister in law have 2 sets of twins twin 2 year old boys and 6 month old girls; thats pretty crazy but after watching them one set of twins doesn't seem as scary. Now that the boys are a little older its so fun watching them play together; they are hilarious!
That's great that you were able to freeze so many! 

Lanet - I had the "concious sedation" as well and I don't remember a thing, one minute I was getting all situated on the table and the next I was being wheeled into the recovery room I don't even remember getting down and getting into the chair. I felt a little bit like I had too much to drink but that wore off pretty quickly. 

AFM - had my blood drawn this morning - anxious to hear the numbers and find out if this is viable or not!!


----------



## barbikins

Kate, good luck today! Can't wait to hear your Betas!
I'm glad you dont mind twins. That's great. 

And like you, I got DH to do my injections.
You're still on Progesterone yes? Are you doing injections or suppository?


----------



## barbikins

bunyhuny said:


> pisces78 said:
> 
> 
> Good to hear everyone's updates. As for me had my 2nd scan yesterday, now have 14 follies on 150 gonal f between 10-14mm, had my last gonal f shot, today, still taking the Orgalutran today and tomorrow with trigger shot tomorrow night, and ER on Friday, really excited! but nervous as haven't been under before. Hope I have good mature eggies!
> 
> Bunyhuny: How you going with your estrogen pills?
> 
> 
> Congrats hun! That is great news. :D How are you doing with the Orgalutran? That was the only injection that really bothered me. Always felt cold, then burny for a while, and then changed over to itching! Weird!
> 
> AFM- Not much going on today. I had a dental appt this AM for a crown. They put in a temporary today and I'll go back later in the week for the permanent. They did a fine job, but used "conscious sedation" on me. Apparently I don't respond to it well, so it was not a pleasant experience. At this point, I feel like I got hit my a mack truck. :wacko: As soon as I got home, I went straight to bed and passed out for the entire day. I ended up missing my morning estrogen tab and having my afternoon one a few hours late. Oh well, it is what it is. At least I got some sleep!Click to expand...

OH man...maybe they gave you too many?
Did you get conscious sedation with your ER? I got it & slept it off a bit but by the time we left, I was just a bit tired. It felt great to sleep :)

Your doing E too eh? 
I felt weird the first day but I am having no symptoms of any of my meds anymore. I do feel the tender boobs from the Progesterone but that seems to be all.


----------



## nobump

It,s great hearing how you are all getting on.

I am starting injections tomorrow, DH is comming along, but don't think he can help with the injections he is a bit squeamish.


----------



## barbikins

are you doing your own injections?
I tried. And failed LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I did my own gonal f injection for iui

So I think I will do my own ivf injections

Altho I am a bit weird. I like to watch when having my blood drawn.. lol


----------



## barbikins

haha well i dont mind watching my blood drawn.
but my needles for Gonal-F was BIG
Did you get the pen?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...

Yes i have the gonal pen...and Repronex will be a separate injection after its mixed. 

How r u feeling? I've was earlier that you ordered your tests...so poas time soon. lol


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls, good to hear everyone's progress! 

AFM: Had my last shot of orgalutran this morning. Just waiting for the nurse to call me today to tell what time I need to take my trigger injection (Ovidrel), sometime after 6pm tonight. 

Barbikins: Thanks for filling me in on your experience for ER, makes me feel a little less nervous. How's the waiting game going?:coffee: Are you still taking the progesterone shots or have you switched to suppositories? Good to hear you symptoms from the meds have gone away. 

Bunyhuny: Thanks for the support, yes I'm def happy to be stopping the orgalutran shots as well. I def had a similar feeling with a burny sensation, itchy and sometimes skin would breakout in a rash! Sorry, to hear your feeling a little rough and out of sorts with the sedation, hopefully you will feel better soon! :flower:

Bostonkate: Thanks for the support, I hope I get lots of good mature eggies too! As for feeling wise, I'm feeling ok, looking forward to taking my last shot (trigger) for this first cycle. Overall, after the initial shock of getting use to taking needles, looking back I can say it wasn't too bad, I could do it again (not that I want too but could if I had too). Would you say the waiting game is the hardest bit of the cycle? I def feel pressure around my ovary area, as quite uncomfortable to lean on it or have my arm across the area. Good luck with your blood test!:dust:

Nobump: Good luck with your first injections, you get used to it after awhile, it's not too bad!


----------



## bunyhuny

barbikins said:


> OH man...maybe they gave you too many?
> Did you get conscious sedation with your ER? I got it & slept it off a bit but by the time we left, I was just a bit tired. It felt great to sleep :)
> 
> Your doing E too eh?
> I felt weird the first day but I am having no symptoms of any of my meds anymore. I do feel the tender boobs from the Progesterone but that seems to be all.

With ER I had general anesthesia. Never have a problem with it. With the dental appt it was IV conscious sedation. Night before dental appt they had me take a valium and I had a bad reaction to it- was up with nausea and panic attacks all night. The next morning, I looked up what the dentist was supposed to be using for conscious sedation and one of the drugs is in the same class as valium. I told the dentist that maybe we should just do nitrous because of how badly I reacted to the valium, but he convinced me that the drugs were different enough that it would be fine. Anyway, the appt was awful, I was panicked the entire time. Worst dental experience I have ever had. Slept all day afterward until 9p, then woke up for a while. Back to sleep at 2a, up at 5a, back to sleep at 9a, up at 5p- and that all leads to now. 

I'm having a really hard time putting together coherent thoughts and my memory isn't working right. To a large extent I'm not sure what's going on half the time. 

I'm not sure if the estrogen is bothering me or not... Hopefully tomorrow I'll be more put together. At least I've learned my lesson about conscious sedation. It just doesn't work for me at all.




pisces78 said:


> Thanks for the support, yes I'm def happy to be stopping the orgalutran shots as well. I def had a similar feeling with a burny sensation, itchy and sometimes skin would breakout in a rash! Sorry, to hear your feeling a little rough and out of sorts with the sedation, hopefully you will feel better soon! :flower:

Thanks, hun. I really hope I feel better soon. Right now I'm a disaster.

I wonder what it is about the orgalutran that causes that? At least now I know I'm not the only one who has that reaction. Congrats on finishing it.


----------



## Deepsea

Seems that we are all starting to move along with this process pretty fast over the last several days! 

Bunhuny, sounds like benzo's and you don't agree (that is the class of meds valium is in). Hopefully with your egg retrieval they can figure out a good coctail for you. Drink lots of water, and hopefully the meds will start to clear from your system by tomorrow.

Kate, any update on betas???

I recieved all my meds today. Its a little nerve racking with everything sitting there on the counter. Needles, syringes, 5 different meds... And I work in healthcare, still intimidating... First shot of lupron tomorrow. Then this Sunday I will add gonal-f and menopur. Luckily all subq shots until egg retrieval.


----------



## bunyhuny

Deepsea said:


> Bunhuny, sounds like benzo's and you don't agree (that is the class of meds valium is in). Hopefully with your egg retrieval they can figure out a good coctail for you. Drink lots of water, and hopefully the meds will start to clear from your system by tomorrow.
> 
> I recieved all my meds today. Its a little nerve racking with everything sitting there on the counter. Needles, syringes, 5 different meds... And I work in healthcare, still intimidating... First shot of lupron tomorrow. Then this Sunday I will add gonal-f and menopur. Luckily all subq shots until egg retrieval.


I think you're right about the benzo's. After the valium, I told the dentist I suspected that was the case... and then let him talk me into doing the sedation anyway. :dohh: Luckily, my RE used general anesthesia for my ER.

Good luck with your first injection. Five meds is a lot! I think my IVF cycle I only had three injectibles (gonal-f, orgalutran, and hcg) and that was enough for me! :wacko: After ER they gave me estrogen and progesterone to take. Strangely, I kind of miss the injections this cycle. (My doctor only uses estrogen pills and progesterone suppositories for FET.) I feel like I'm not really doing much!


----------



## BostonKate

Nobump - good luck starting the injections! 

Barbikins - I am still on progesterone I have the suppositories 3 times a day and I'm taking estrogen twice a day I guess that will continue and then if I have a good ultrasound at about 7 wks they'll wean me off. Have you tried testing out your trigger yet? I got a negative at 3DP5DT

DeepSea - I felt completely overwhelmed when I got my meds as well; seemed like so much when you look at it all at once but they're all introduced at different times so in reality it wasn't that bad. 

Bunny - Hope you're feeling better; it sounds like the general anestesia was the way to go for you!



I got the call and it's official 1st Beta 432 next one is friday!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

So thankful I found this thread. :happydance:

I had an FS appointment yesterday and we are moving forward with IVF with ICSI. CD 1 should be February 6th (I don't remember the last time I wished for AF to arrive and be on time!)

We have been TTC since April of 2012, I'm 33 and DH is 40 - with 1% morphology. I have been through all the testing and things look pretty good on my end. I have a thick lining and low progesterone - nothing to worrisome . 


They gave us a print out yesterday of the procedure and drugs. Looks like I'll be on Gonal F - all injections will be given daily at my clinic. I will administer Pregnyl for HCG at home. 



Best wishes to everyone! It is very reassuring to read your experiences and journey's. :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

BostonKate said:


> Nobump - good luck starting the injections!
> 
> Barbikins - I am still on progesterone I have the suppositories 3 times a day and I'm taking estrogen twice a day I guess that will continue and then if I have a good ultrasound at about 7 wks they'll wean me off. Have you tried testing out your trigger yet? I got a negative at 3DP5DT
> 
> DeepSea - I felt completely overwhelmed when I got my meds as well; seemed like so much when you look at it all at once but they're all introduced at different times so in reality it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Bunny - Hope you're feeling better; it sounds like the general anestesia was the way to go for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call and it's official 1st Beta 432 next one is friday!

I was wondering about Estrogen. I thought it was only for the TWW even if you get pregnant. But it's not?
Congrats on your numbers, that's great! That number is 14 days post transfer? That's a really high number. I wonder if you are having multiples!

I am testing out as of this morning. I am 4dp3dt so it's 9 days post trigger. Usually after 10th day it's gone. The 20miu test is almost negative. You can barely see a line. The 10miu is still a faint line.


----------



## tulip1975

Hi,

I'm new to this party, but I received my meds in the mail yesterday and will start Lupron on Monday. 

My cycle is going to be IVF with ICSI (my RE does more than 99% ICSI) using Gonal F and Menopur. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, Melissa! I hope it works first shot :)
xo


----------



## River54

wow BostonKate- great beta number!!

more buddies for this crazy ivf journey!! - welcome!

afm, noting really to report, finished off the bcp Monday, and just waiting for AF to arrive. Have the suppression check on Sat regardless, then hopefully start stimming Sunday! Though not looking forward to 3 needles/night in my tummy.


----------



## tulip1975

barbikins said:


> Good luck, Melissa! I hope it works first shot :)
> xo

Thank you! 

I just read through the thread and caught up on your IVF cycle. I'm glad everything is going well so far. The 2WW must be especially difficult in an IVF cycle!


----------



## barbikins

OMG I'm dying in this TWW LOL
I can't wait to be able to test & get real results!!! :D

Good luck, River! What meds will you be Stimming with?


----------



## barbikins

BTW girls, I am SO bloated! Have been for liek a week.
I feel fat. LOL


----------



## redbrick80

barbikins said:


> OMG I'm dying in this TWW LOL
> I can't wait to be able to test & get real results!!! :D
> 
> barbikins - is Feb 1st the day you go to the clinic for the bloodtest?
> I cannot imagine how hard it is to not test everyday!!!


----------



## barbikins

@redbrick, I am testing out my trigger& will be testing at home. OH dont you worry! LOL I am a poas aholic! I cannot NOT know. I need to know. Plus by Feb 1st, I would have known before that at home with a home test. Why would I wait? HAHA
I know some woman need to wait for sanity purposes but I just can't!
Feb 1st is the Beta test.


----------



## sprite30

hi barbikins, 

i wanted to give you a quick update. if you remember i had my first iui 12 days ago and i tested out my trigger by day8, well yesterday i started getting faint lines and this morning i got a pretty good line on an frer. my betas are on saturday so im hoping this is it. ill know for sure on saturday.


----------



## redbrick80

I'm with you! Test, test, test!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh my! Sprite this is exciting! When did they start to darken? Do you have a photo of your progression? This is exciting!


----------



## barbikins

I came across this fascinating website all about Beta amounts & testing.

https://www.betabase.info/index.php


----------



## sprite30

oh that website is cool, so when i go on saturday hopefully my betas are over 100 

i noticed them yesterday and then they got darker this morning. im going to keep testing and hopefully they ll get much darker.

all the pics are on my testing thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-testing-out-trigger-12-dpt-11-10-dpiui.html


----------



## barbikins

when i had my chemical pregnancy last year, my trigger went to bfn to the faintest of lines at 9pm on 10dpo, then morning of 11dpo it was clear I was preggers. So your timing makes sense. This is so exciting!


----------



## barbikins

I just checked the thread & I'd say you got yourself a positive today!
Your frer alone is darker than from I think it was a day or so ago?
Whooo! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test! Are you testing tomorrow morning?


----------



## sprite30

yes, absolutely testing tomorrow lol im hoping its dark enough to take a digital but i guess well see.


----------



## barbikins

it looks like you should get a digi reading. good luck!


----------



## River54

Barbikins - I'll be taking gonal f, repronex, and suprefact hopefully starting Sunday. I am already taking Suprefact right now. All 3 will be in the tummy each night.


----------



## barbikins

I did Repronex & Gonal-F but they were extracted from vials with big needles & were stabbed in my buttox :)
Good luck!! I hope this cycle works out beautifully :)


----------



## tulip1975

Sprite - that looks positive to me. Good luck!


----------



## tulip1975

Today is day 12 of my BCP (Enskyce). I am always hungry now, and I have already gained 2 pounds. I don't have 2 pounds to gain - my clothes were already too tight.

Also, I have had some moderate menstrual-type cramps (mostly afternoon/evening/overnight) for days. 

I fear what will happen when I am on real drugs.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi. 

So excited you are testing your trigger out...make sure you post any faint lines for comparison!!!!


----------



## nobump

All this testing talk is exciting for you all. Hoping for BFP for you all.

Today went well. Only on injection each morning, head back in on the 6th for scan then if lining ok start an additional med. Meds don't need to be stored in a fridge so all good.


----------



## barbikins

Yay no bump!


----------



## Deepsea

First injection of lupron done this afternoon. Not sure why I was worried about it. It could have been the fact the my DH was watching every little step and thinking I was gonna mess it all up. Nothing like a little pressure.


----------



## BostonKate

Barbikins - I thought the estrogen stopped too, but they told me to keep taking that and the progeterone. My first beta was actually 9days past the 5 day transfer; I checked out that website you linked and it looks like my numbers are pretty high we'll see what they are tomorrow... I have read that the blasts can split I would be very happy with twins or a singleton but if there were more in there it might be a little terrifying! It'll be a few weeks until the ultrasound and we can confirm that so I'll try not to worry. You're really moving through your TWW feels like forever doesn't it!

Melissa - I put on a few pounds through this process as well all I can say is thank god leggings are in style! On my really bloated days those were my best option!

River - Three shots is a little rough, I have a friend that did this a few years ago and the nurse told her some of the meds were ok to mix so she only had to do one shot. Mine were small needles and only two at most so I never asked but it might be worth asking your RE to save your tummy a little

Sprite - Sounds like a BFP to me! I tested everyday until my beta and watched the line get darker! I am definitely a POAS aholic!! 

Everyone seems to be moving right along can't wait to hear all your updates!


----------



## sprite30

thanks bostonkate, im so excited to hear your betas almost as excited as i am for my own lol

when do you think youll get your first scan? ive got a million things i want to google but i keep getting distracted with work...or this is distracting me from work i should say...well either way LOL


----------



## barbikins

Kate, awesome your numbers are higher.
Yes, I understood that there is a chance for a 5 day transfer to split into multiples.
I dont get why?!


----------



## redbrick80

I'm curious as to why they would split too?


----------



## sprite30

i found this online

"Unlike the single baby, this fertilized egg cell will split into two separate embryos, and grow into identical twins. This remarkable event takes place during the first week after fertilization, and can happen at several different times:
&#8226;At the two cell stage on days 1 to 3
&#8226;At the early blastocyst stage on days 4 to 6
&#8226;Or in the late blastocyst stage on days 7 to 9

The stage at which the egg cell splits determines how the twins will implant in the uterine lining, and whether or not they share an amnion, chorion, and placenta. Basically, the earlier the splitting occurs, the more independently the twins will develop in the uterus. So, a pair of identical twins that split during the two-cell stage will each develop its own amnion, chorion, and placenta.

Twins that split during the late blastocyst stage will share an amnion, chorion, and placenta."


----------



## barbikins

but what we are curious is why the 5 day blast has a higher chance of becoming a twin because it's fertilized & cultivated out side of the body.
but the 3 day embryo doesn't have a higher than normal odds.


----------



## nobump

Not sure I got the dose right this morning, think I will get the hang of it. 

Twins more likely on a five day transfer. Scary thought.


----------



## River54

Not sure what day my brother and his half did, but both their eggs split, and they ended up with quads.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Good to hear all the updates coming along. Just a quick post from me, feeling a little sore and groggy but had my ER today, FE got 14 eggs, not sure how many are viable/ mature but won't find out till Monday morning how many embies we get! 

General was ok, I was talking for 5 secs to the doctors then I was out like a light and woke up fully dressed out of the hospital gowns which was a little weird! but glad that part is over, now it's up to our eggies and sperm to work their magic! [-o&lt; ET planned for Monday


----------



## redbrick80

Sprite30 - thanks for the info!

The thought of twins scare me....I am wondering if the chance of splitting is why my clinic will only put one egg in? Can you imagine having quads??!!

pisces78 - glad to hear ER went well. 

barbikins - how are you feeling?


----------



## BostonKate

River - Twins doesn't scare me but Quads is terrifying! How are they doing with them? By Brother and his wife had twin boys (IVF) and then 9 months later got preggo with twin girls (natural and a big surprise!) The girls are 8 months now and the boys just over 2 that situation is crazy I can't imagine all four at once!

Pisces - Glad to hear ER went well 14 eggs is great! 

AFM - Had my blood drawn this morning waiting for second Beta numbers...


----------



## nobump

pisces78 - 14 eggs is fab, let us know how they progress! Will you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## tulip1975

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Good to hear all the updates coming along. Just a quick post from me, feeling a little sore and groggy but had my ER today, FE got 14 eggs, not sure how many are viable/ mature but won't find out till Monday morning how many embies we get!
> 
> General was ok, I was talking for 5 secs to the doctors then I was out like a light and woke up fully dressed out of the hospital gowns which was a little weird! but glad that part is over, now it's up to our eggies and sperm to work their magic! [-o&lt; ET planned for Monday

Exciting - congrats on all of the eggs! Good luck with your ET Monday!


----------



## tulip1975

The thought of two embryos splitting is terrifying! I knew there was a chance - but that is some wild luck!


----------



## barbikins

two embryo splitting would be terrifying!


----------



## River54

When I told my fs this, he said the chances of that happening are insanely rare that both would split. The quads are great, healthy 5 year olds. - they were also insanely lucky that all survived and are healthy. I can personally say, it is NOT for me. 

BostonKate - wow, twins then twins again - they must be tired! - Can't wait to hear what your beta numbers are today!

pisces78 - that is a great number of eggs! I would be a bit weirded out too if I woke up fully dressed out of a gown. Hope Monday brings awesome news - FX and GL!! Do you get any other updates like how many actually got fertilized or anything before Monday?

Barbikins - how are you feeling? tested out your trigger?

afm - af came as they said it would, and I have the suppression check tomorrow morning :) Hopefully then I can ask about the mixing to save 1 injection.


----------



## Izzie74

Day 9 Gonal scan and I have 'way more' follicles. Was so pleased that forgot to ask numbers, but had 6 on each side on Monday, so that's got to be good news! Going back on Monday for another scan and blood test, been told not to take gonal that day so can't be long til collection. Can't wait!


----------



## barbikins

Hey River, I am feeling good! My ass is very sore from the P shots & I'm constipated from it LOL Other wise OK. Testing time is getting real this weekend so I'm really, really nervous. I've got this sick feeling like it will be a lot of bfn's :(

How are you? Good luck!!!! :D
Izzie, when do they think you'll be doing ER?


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Izzie, when do they think you'll be doing ER?

They think Wednesday or Thursday. Fingers crossed here for Wednesday!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Hey River, I am feeling good! My ass is very sore from the P shots & I'm constipated from it LOL Other wise OK. Testing time is getting real this weekend so I'm really, really nervous. I've got this sick feeling like it will be a lot of bfn's :(
> 
> How are you? Good luck!!!! :D
> Izzie, when do they think you'll be doing ER?

Good luck with your testing this weekend barbi kins :dust:


----------



## Izzie74

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Good to hear all the updates coming along. Just a quick post from me, feeling a little sore and groggy but had my ER today, FE got 14 eggs, not sure how many are viable/ mature but won't find out till Monday morning how many embies we get!
> 
> General was ok, I was talking for 5 secs to the doctors then I was out like a light and woke up fully dressed out of the hospital gowns which was a little weird! but glad that part is over, now it's up to our eggies and sperm to work their magic! [-o&lt; ET planned for Monday

Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

awesome, Izzy I hope you go on Wednesday. Mine was a Wednesday :)

pisces - glad it all went well. I'm confused how they got you dressed LOL
Usually they never do this. You were under General & not Local?


----------



## sprite30

any update on the betas, bostonkate? the suspense is killing me LOL


----------



## tulip1975

Congrats, Sprite! :happydance:


----------



## BostonKate

Izzie - Great news and good luck with the ER!!

Barbikins - I'll be thinking of you testing - I really hope you get your bfp! Keep in mind some ladies take a little longer to get their line so don't worry so much this weekend! (easier said than done I know)

AFM - My second Beta is in - 1558! I have my 6 wk ultrasound scheduled for Feb 4th to see what we have in there. I asked the nurse if the numbers indicated multiples; but she said you just don't know until the ultrasound so I guess I'm back to waiting... praying for at least one heartbeat!!


----------



## sprite30

holy sh$t lol thats awesome i cant wait for your scan now.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awesome Bostonkate....so happy for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Those numbers are very high. I'm thinking multiples! Fx


----------



## tulip1975

I concur with the others, BostonKate - I think you have two!


----------



## River54

awesome numbers BostonKate!


----------



## barbikins

I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests.
I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol.
And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.
Am trying to post a photo but this website sucks today.

Check out on my blog! https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com


----------



## Deepsea

Bostonkate, awesome betas! Can't wait to hear the results of your ultrasound!

Barbikins, I checked out your blog and I can see the line darker! Hopefully this is the start of your bfp!

Afm, I think I'm having some side effects from the lupron but I'm not really sure. Mild headache, mild achy muscles, very tired and dizzy. It's either the lupron or I'm getting sick.... 

My doctor told me to keep my heart rate below 120 throughout this process. Which I think is rubbish, but I will do my best. My DH hears this and his interpretation is no working out and to be lazy through this whole process. Thing is, exercise is my stress reliever, my antidepressant, my go to thing to feel good about myself. We've already had some disagreements over this, and I don't want to ignore his and my doctors opinion. But I seriously thought about going to the gym this morning while my DH was still sleeping so he wouldn't know. I have a heart rate monitor and would take it easy. Guilt got the best of me as I'm still sitting here in my pjs. I'll have to settle for making him go for a long walk with me and the dogs here in a bit...


----------



## MandaC

barbikins said:


> I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests.
> I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol.
> And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.
> Am trying to post a photo but this website sucks today.
> 
> Check out on my blog! https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com

Hey barb... I have been reading a lot but haven't posted yet cause I haven't officially started. I looked at your pic and I can definitely see it darkening can't wait for tmrw!! 
What's the longest the trigger has ever stuck around for u?


----------



## sprite30

Def looks darker - I think this is it!! I swear by those surepredict tests. They are awesome.

I got my first betas this morning I'm 16 dpt, 15 &14 dpiui and my betas were 112. They said that is exactly where they want it to be and I will go in again Monday morning and they want to see the number rise at minimum 66% which would be 185 but I'm kind of hoping the number doubles since that's what I've been reading. If all goes well I'll have my first scan Monday, feb 3rd


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls!!
Well I usually have trigger gone by at least 10 days post trigger and today's 12. 
Longest was 13 and that was once out of five times. 
So I'm really not sure. Also, I took a test this PM & it was a bit lighter so I'm discouraged. I know I am only 10dpo so possible it's the trigger & it's gone. 
I have a FRER for fmu. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MandaC

It could be lighter cause it's so diluted being so late in the evening:) update us in the morning:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Can't wait for your morning test Barbi.....

I will be here to check on you

Looked at your blog post and it does look like today's one is darker...

KMFX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## River54

barbikins - FX for tomorrow!! can't wait to hear/see pics/etc

sprite - good numbers - FX Monday brings even better numbers for you!

deepsea - if in doubt - blame the meds ;) It is hard sometimes to adhere to what they say - they just want everything to work out as well :) My doc said basically I can do what I normally do, though limited so not too strenuous, then when stimming, really don't do anything as the size of the ovaries enlarges alot and could twist if jumping around alot etc. They said I wouldn't feel like doing anything anyways, and even to have a glass of red wine if I felt like it.

I went in for the suppression check today (u/s and b/w) and I got the all clear to start the stim meds tomorrow night. They basically said I cannot mix the drugs, and I do have to take all 3 needles in the tummy - and that the repronex will most likely sting going in and cause some irritation - so I can take benedryl an hour before the shots to hopefully counteract that, possible ice packs and if in pain take tylenol or have a glass of wine. Consequently, I am now scared for tomorrow night. I go back Thursday morning for another u/s and b/w check.


----------



## Izzie74

River54 said:


> I went in for the suppression check today (u/s and b/w) and I got the all clear to start the stim meds tomorrow night. They basically said I cannot mix the drugs, and I do have to take all 3 needles in the tummy - and that the repronex will most likely sting going in and cause some irritation - so I can take benedryl an hour before the shots to hopefully counteract that, possible ice packs and if in pain take tylenol or have a glass of wine. Consequently, I am now scared for tomorrow night. I go back Thursday morning for another u/s and b/w check.

I have been doing three tummy jabs for the last ten days. The one you talk about does sting, but only a very very little and is better if you push the plunger in slowly. Have a tissue ready to push on the area when the needle comes out and it goes immediately. Good luck.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls, Thank you so much for the well wishes from you all :hugs:
Feeling a little better, though my ovaries feel like they have been punching bags! Still hurts to pee though! :blush: ET is now booked in for tomorrow at 11am. So, excited and nervous all at once! Start taking progesterone suppositories tonight.

nobump: our IVF clinic prefers to do 3-day transfers so that is what i'm having.

River54: GL with all your shots, at most I had to take 2 shots a day. Though you must be happy things are moving along for you! Don't get any updates at all how the fertilisation process is going, FE said to me on Friday, you don't want to hear from me on the weekend, otherwise that means things are going drastically wrong. Which I don't mind saves me stressing out and worrying about something I have no control over, since I'm such a worry wort! 

Izzie: Thanks for well wishes and GL with your ER on wed how many follies have you got developing?

Barbikins: Yes, was a general, no wasn't expecting that at all to wake up in my clothes! Have been following your blog, and will keep my fx for your tests, your so brave, I don't know if I could test so early!

Congrats Sprite30 and Bostonkate, happy to see you betas are both doing so well!


----------



## barbikins

Well 8dp 3dt is a bfn. That's 11dpo. 
I feel down. I can't see how it will change. 11dpo is very good indication of a pregnancy. :(

Pisces good luck! So exciting to get ET!!!

Izzy that stach jab you talking about Orgalutron? Or suppressor a? It burned and itched for me. Good luck. When is ER???

River, this is exciting!!! Good luck xo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi.. sounds like trigger still.

It takes 5 days for implantation to be completed after transfer....which means Fx and still time for bfp 

:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I hope there is still hope. It seems this is the most common time bfp starts. So I'm so disappointed. And wtf with the colourless shadow line on my FRER? Annoying.


----------



## nobump

Barbs don't throw the towel in yet, it,s not over until they have tested on the 1st, implantation may not have completed yet.

Was grumpy yesterday, moving house. 5 days off injections now, got the hang off things, only side affect is sore stomach at night and some diarrhea, but could just be my IBS playing up. 

Been keeping track of everyone, but one phone no internet in new house yet.


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Izzy that stach jab you talking about Orgalutron? Or suppressor a? It burned and itched for me. Good luck. When is ER?

Luveris was the stingy one for me. To mature the eggs quicker.

Have another scan at 715 tomorrow morning so will hopefully know about ER by the afternoon.


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I'm trying to stick with the notion that it can be early days yet. 
It's just hard when statistically you know you're now at bad odds. 
Man, this sucks. 

Awesome Izzy, hope it's soon!! FX


----------



## Breaking Dawn

No bump...I'm following your injections talk...bc I'm starting lupron in a week!

Barbi...how r u doing...did you test today?

DH and I are gonna give this AU natural ttc one last try...as I'm close to cd14. so i told him how about he give me one more shot before I start the injections...LOL.

Does anyone here have a retroverted /tilted uterus?

Reason I ask is bc in ally yrs of OB appts, cyst removal surgery, follows ups, and now fertility scans no one has ever told me I have a tilted uterus until the u/s lady last week....lol

I know it's not a big deal..1/4 women have it.

But for those of you that do....did u read online how some women say certain positions are better for ttc? (altho Dr's disagree)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Breaking

MY new RE mentioned smth about my uterus but I can't recall. He made it seem it wasn't strait on. But w/e irrelivant to me now LOL
Anyway - tested & bfn :(
I have my Beta on Saturday. I don't know what to think. Most woman get their bfps with IVF by 11dpo (me, yesterday) & then its 12dpo. Well I had a STARK white FRER. Those things are very sensitive. 
Anywho...there's one website suggesting that after an IVF transfer for a 3 day embryo, the HCG starts at 11dpo & three days later you're good for a preggo test. BUT everyone tests early & most people get early results. So i don't think it's much different than getting preggo on your own.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi 
KMFX for you...:hugs:

I'm on this journey with you... from the start of iuis...and now ivf

I know our bfps are around the corner....just wish it wasn't so hard!!


----------



## barbikins

I wish you the very best too, hun. BTW, whats your name? :)
I'm Barb. If you didnt already guess LMFAO

Yes we will get through this one day! I hope!!!! I just have hope.


----------



## Izzie74

I had another scan this morning. I have 12 follicles on the right and 16 on the left. Going in again tomorrow for another scan and blood test. Looks like we could Be on for collection on Thursday.


----------



## BostonKate

Barb - I'm sorry to hear you're getting BFNs right now my sister in law and best friend both went through this process and had to do several rounds (3 and 4 plus a frozen) but both have had their babies now. This round may not be over yet but I'm happy that you have those frozen embies and can have a less intensive cycle next month if you have to. 

Sprite - great numbers did you get your second beta today?


----------



## nobump

Breaking, good luck with your injections, feel shattered today. AF is due tomorrow, not sure if I will bleed or not they had said I should get something hoping not much.

FX Barbs


----------



## pisces78

Sorry to hear Barb, your feeling down :hugs: why do they schedule the bloods test so far away! I can't believe you have to officially wait till Saturday. It's such a hard process IVF, when all you can do is wait! After the first half of the cycle it's all systems go with injecting the drugs etc, but now just waiting is excruciating! Is there any chance of late implantation?

I keep following all the girls updates...

ET went well yesterday, piece of cake after the previous stages, I have one embie aboard and 5 frozen embies :cold: just feel relieved to get to this stage and see that my and DH were actually able to produce embies at all! 

Now,the waiting begins....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> I wish you the very best too, hun. BTW, whats your name? :)
> I'm Barb. If you didnt already guess LMFAO
> 
> Yes we will get through this one day! I hope!!!! I just have hope.

Yes i have hope.

Hi Barb..i go by Kay...and i just PM'd you :)


----------



## River54

Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## barbikins

Sweet, hi Kay :) OK I'll check!

Picses, I ended up with 4 frosties. I think they defrost like two at least for a FET eh?
Yeah honestly I think if I went in Wednesday for bloods, that's good enough. That's 14dpo. I'll be 17dpo, 15dpt on Saturday. An overkill if you ask me!


----------



## barbikins

Kay, I didn't get a PM :(


----------



## BostonKate

Izzie - that's a ton of follicles! GL with the retrieval thursday!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Kay, I didn't get a PM :(

Darn phone! 

Tried again...this time it said sent :)


----------



## skigirl

Hi everyone-

I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience to what I'm going through right now...I had my ER on 1/21 and was supposed to have a 5dt yesterday, but none of the embryos developed past day 3. We had 14 eggs collected, 13 were mature, and 12 fertilized. I am devastated. I thought for sure we would have 10 embryos and would have some to freeze. It's really hard to go through all of this and no have anything to show for it. 

Advice?

Thanks,
Kathleen


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Skigirl
I would ask your Dr why you did not have 3 day transfer?


----------



## barbikins

Oh man, all of them? Well usually they can see if they will make it past 3 day. I feel like they should have predicted this. But I am told if they didn't make it to 3 day there is a good chance they wouldn't in utro either. But there's always a chance they could be happier in utro. 
Wow, I'm so sorry. xo


----------



## tulip1975

Kathleen - that is tragic. :hugs:

The good news is that you did respond very well to the protocol. It sounds like an issue with the lab.


----------



## nobump

Sorry to hear, did they give a reason? That's so hard to take.


----------



## tulip1975

I start Lupron injections and Dexamethasone pills tonight. I have been on BCP for 17 days and have 2 days left. 

10 days until my suppression check and approximately 5 weeks until I find out the fate of this cycle. This all seems like forever!


----------



## River54

skigirl - :hugs: That is hard :( I also suggest asking the fs what happened. Do you know what grades your embies were?


----------



## tommyg

Barbikins I tried to PM you, probably without success, just making sure you know I'm thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## pisces78

:cry: So, sorry to hear this skygirl, that is horrible, as you were doing so well up to this stage. Heartbreaking, sending you lots of :hugs: I would get onto your RE right away.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Tommyg! Thanks. I didn't get a PM.
I'm still getting bfn's & I'm 13dpo.
I'm pretty certain this cycle's a bust.


----------



## tommyg

barbikins said:


> Hi Tommyg! Thanks. I didn't get a PM.
> I'm still getting bfn's & I'm 13dpo.
> I'm pretty certain this cycle's a bust.

Oh that's rotten (putting it mildly) fingers crossed it's just being shy it's not over until the witch shows up.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies! 

Can I join this group??? I read some of the posts and saw good and not so good news, and I hope I can contribute a little bit for our mental sanity during this hard process! :)

I never had a dream to be a mom, but in the 2013 I had to remove my left tube and suddenly I wanted to be a mom so bad! I am 36 and went through 2 cycles of unsuccessful IUI's. 
In November I started a cycle with Lupron + Gonal + Menoupur... but Lupron suppressed my ovaries too much... had to cancel... :(
I started my first IVF cycle 2 days ago and I am on Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150. My first Scan showed 2 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. Not ideal, but we have chances that will grow more... 

I am going to Acupuncture sections once per week to help with blood flow... and taking COQ10, Folic Acid, Flexsee Oil Pills and Multi Vitamins. I hope this time works for me... for all of us!!!


----------



## tulip1975

Hi MiracleAngel - hopefully first time is a charm. :)

Like you, I didn't want kids until much later. We've been together for almost 15 years but TTC for just the past 3. 

I'm going to be on Gonal 225/Menopur 150 too, but my suppression check isn't until next Thursday. 

I hear all the time about the baseline follicle count being one number but the eggs retrieved being a higher number. 

Good luck with your IVF cycle! :)


----------



## tulip1975

I had no idea Lupron was so easy! Just a little insulin needle. Much more pleasant than my previous menopur experiences.


----------



## barbikins

Welcome, Miracle!
My first IVF attempt too. But at this point I'm certain it failed.
I have four frozen embies left so I believe I'll have at least two more cycles to try.
FX


----------



## tulip1975

:hugs: Barb

It's great that you have so many frozen. My clinic said they only have embryos to freeze in 30% of their cycles.


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi everyone can I join you all?
I had my eggs harvested yesterday and we got 17 eggs and the embryologist called today and said 11 had fertilised so fingers crossed we get to day 5 to implant, if not it will be thurs 
Did anyone else get a lot of discomfort after EH?


----------



## barbikins

Egg Retrieval was uncomfortable but not so bad after day 1.
I had LOTS of bloating for a long time & some aches.
Drink Gatorade instead of water if you're bloated & salt.


----------



## Luciola

Barbi, I am sorry if you haven't got BFP yet. I am with you and pray for your success.
Just want to share with you my experience. I saw that you have had a day-3 transfer, probably next time (hope no next time) try a day-5?

I don't have a success story yet, all I know is that with my 8 good quality day-3 embryos, only 4 made to day-5. The rest either stopped growing or too fragmented and were not viable. I had no idea why they wouldn't carry on.

Of course there is also a risk of all the embryos stopped growing...

It is just such an uncertain process, can't even go wrong one step...


----------



## Deepsea

Barb, hang in there... FX for a late miracle for you. So many posts on here about thinking the cycle was a bust and low and behold getting great news at the next appointment.

Skigirl, how devestating. Hopefully you doctor has some insight for you.

Welcome to the new girls! I too didn't have a huge desire for children until I started creeping towards that dreaded 35. Now my DH tells me I'm too old to change my mind and want kids. Thats his official reason to why we are struggling when friends ask, "she's old, should have done this 10 yrs ago." 
Funny how we spend a majority of our lives trying to not become pregnant, to find out later that trying to actually get pregnant would be such a challenge. Think of all the time and money I could have saved if I would have skipped BCP for so long... 

Nothing much going on with me the last couple days. Stopped BCP on Sunday. Now only on lupron. And thankfully no side effects the last several days! Just waiting for my next appointment this Friday, then hopefully starting stims with menoupur and gonal-f on Saturday.


----------



## MiracleAngel

tulip1975 said:


> Hi MiracleAngel - hopefully first time is a charm. :)
> 
> Like you, I didn't want kids until much later. We've been together for almost 15 years but TTC for just the past 3.
> 
> I'm going to be on Gonal 225/Menopur 150 too, but my suppression check isn't until next Thursday.
> 
> I hear all the time about the baseline follicle count being one number but the eggs retrieved being a higher number.
> 
> Good luck with your IVF cycle! :)


Thanks Tulip1975! Good lluck to you too! About Lupron, make sure your doctor catch on time if is over supressing your ovulation. It happened to me and I had to cancel the cycle after using half of my medication (I paid out of my pocket)... I wish he had stopped much sooner.

I had good response with Gonal F alone. Had 10 follicles over 17mm last IUI. Please keep us posted on your progress! God keeps our sanity during this journey!!! 

:dust:


----------



## MiracleAngel

tulip1975 said:


> Hi MiracleAngel - hopefully first time is a charm. :)
> 
> Like you, I didn't want kids until much later. We've been together for almost 15 years but TTC for just the past 3.
> 
> I'm going to be on Gonal 225/Menopur 150 too, but my suppression check isn't until next Thursday.
> 
> I hear all the time about the baseline follicle count being one number but the eggs retrieved being a higher number.
> 
> Good luck with your IVF cycle! :)




barbikins said:


> Welcome, Miracle!
> 
> 
> My first IVF attempt too. But at this point I'm certain it failed.
> I have four frozen embies left so I believe I'll have at least two more cycles to try.
> FX


Sorry to hear that! :hugs: We are here to support each other! Are your going to try again?


----------



## barbikins

Yes will be trying a frozen cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barb...my dr...and other reading I've done says if embryos are in good health then better success with FET.
Because you are not over stimulated from retrieval meds and even the trauma of retrieval on your body/uterus. and you're body is at natural cycle.

This to me makes sense..especially if a body is sensitive to procedures!

..my Dr only does FETs and stats in his clinic are better so he will only do fresh if he's concerned with the health of embryo lasting thru freeze.


----------



## lucysmummy

Thank You, I was a little tender for the first couple of days but seem to have picked up now.

Hope you get your BFP very soon :flower:


barbikins said:


> Egg Retrieval was uncomfortable but not so bad after day 1.
> I had LOTS of bloating for a long time & some aches.
> Drink Gatorade instead of water if you're bloated & salt.


----------



## barbikins

Really, Breaking? Well my doctor did say that in some ways they're very prepared for the first cycle not to work & he prepared me that it may not because its a bit of an experiment. But when some thing like 48% of woman are getting pregnant on the first IVF, it's so disappointing!!!

Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Really, Breaking? Well my doctor did say that in some ways they're very prepared for the first cycle not to work & he prepared me that it may not because its a bit of an experiment. But when some thing like 48% of woman are getting pregnant on the first IVF, it's so disappointing!!!
> 
> Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".

Yes, I had a discussion about this with my fertility dr and the ivf nurse. They told me there stats on bfps for fresh VS fet. FET is significantly higher. That's why his fresh protocol is only if it's necessary bc of embryo development.


----------



## barbikins

Interesting. Every doctor/clinic is different I suppose eh?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes...really different! 

I'm just having my lunch now...feel kinda queasy after....thats my sign that im ovulating...bleh gross!


----------



## barbikins

Oh really? I also get queasy around O time. I only noticed it when I started to TTC.


----------



## Izzie74

10 hours to check in for egg collection. Fingers crossed for a good number of eggs. :dust:


----------



## pisces78

GL Izzie! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Oh really? I also get queasy around O time. I only noticed it when I started to TTC.

Yep..when I have strong O..I'm not only queasy but will hurl..TMI!!!!


----------



## River54

FX Izzie!


----------



## barbikins

What?! You barf?! You poor thing!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> What?! You barf?! You poor thing!

Yep...I will get this rush nausea followed my urge to hurl like really ad I literally run to the nearest bathroom.

Gross! :nope:


----------



## Izzie74

16 eggs. Now home and resting. Thanks for all the good luck messages. X


----------



## lucysmummy

Izzie74 said:


> 16 eggs. Now home and resting. Thanks for all the good luck messages. X

Fingers crossed for the next stage.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Izzie74 said:


> 16 eggs. Now home and resting. Thanks for all the good luck messages. X

Yay!! 

Take it easy!


----------



## nobump

That's fab! Izzie


----------



## MandaC

That's awesome Izzie, when will you hear about fertilization??


----------



## Izzie74

MandaC said:


> That's awesome Izzie, when will you hear about fertilization??

They are phoning me tomorrow to tell us how many have fertilised.


----------



## River54

That's great Izzie!

afm - went in for day 5 u/s and b/w....no response. I had been taking .5 Suprefact, 75 Repronex and 225 gonal f. They upped it to 150 Repronex and 300 gonal f with the .5 Suprefact...They'll call me later today how the blood work went and basically give me the ok to continue stimming with the new higher doses.
I thought I saw a couple on the left, but they didn't say anything, and there was absolutely nothing on my right - where I normal respond very well...
I guess the bcp just suppressed me too much? taking longer to wake up? 
Feel like my body is letting me down :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Izzy, good luck! Let us know your numbers :)


----------



## NCBabyDust

Hi All -

Have been quiet the past couple of weeks dealing with the aftermath of my 1st IVF cycle. Thought I would post an update.

On 7DP3DT I got a really really faint BFP
on 8DP3DT I got a BFP and a digital BFP
I went in for my first beta on 11DP3DT: 100

That's when things starting going downhill
on 1/23 2nd beta: 108
on 1/26 3rd beta: 136 (stopped progesterone supplements this day)
on 1/28 4th beta: 261 (huh? uh oh, is this ectopic?)
on 1/30 5th beta: 376 (wrong direction! shouldn't this be going down??)

After the 2nd beta, they told me that this was probably not viable. After the 3rd beta they started worrying about ectopic. 

I'm now scheduled for a D&C. They wanted to do it tomorrow, but I told them if it is low risk, I'd rather wait until Monday because of my work schedule.

So, on 2/3, I'm scheduled for a D&C. They will test the product of the D&C to see if this is an intrauterine pregnancy. If it's not, then on 2/4 I'll get a shot of methotrexate.

We have 7 frozen 3 day embies, but it looks like it will be quite awhile before I get to do a FET.

Barbikins -- I'm so sorry you haven't tested + yet. But hold out hope! I understand FET are more effective for many people than fresh cycles. And it's better to have your cycle fail than be sidelined by a chemical or ectopic. It will work out! 

Izzie74 -- congrats on a successful ER! Fingers crossed for excellent news from here.


----------



## pisces78

Wow, fantastic 16 eggs is great, will keep my FX for your little embiebabies!

NCBabydust: I'm so, sorry to hear of your hellish IVF cycle, just wanted to send you some :hugs:


----------



## nobump

Heading to docs today, started bleeding yesterday, bleeding through super tampons in 2 hours, had a headache all day. Paracetamol not helping. Is this normal now day ten of injections.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Izzy...exciting...can't wait to hear!

Nobump...oh no....hope you're ok...let us know what doc says


----------



## tulip1975

NCBabyDust - so sorry about your cycle. :hugs:

nobump - keep us posted. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## barbikins

NCBabdust, I'm so sorry about what you're going through. I had a Chemical last year & it's just devastating. You're elated & want to tell the whole world the good new & you're already picking out items for the nursery & names & BAM! You get knocked on your ass. It's not awesome but you will get back up & keep going & I wish you the VERY best xoxox

nobump, what's going on? Why are you bleeding? I hope you're OK.xo


----------



## nobump

All ok apparently, phoned clinic they think it,s a good sign I,m bleeding heavy, timing was ok in relation to when my period was due, I had a polyp removed in December so could be linked with that. Due to go to clinic on Thursday, but if things don,t ease I,be to phone on Monday. 
Doc wrote prescription for co-codomol have enough to do me for after ET.


----------



## Izzie74

nobump said:


> Heading to docs today, started bleeding yesterday, bleeding through super tampons in 2 hours, had a headache all day. Paracetamol not helping. Is this normal now day ten of injections.

My period at that time on buserelin was heavier than normal. The info booklet suggested that it would be.


----------



## Izzie74

Ten eggs have fertilised! They are phoning me on Sunday with a progress report. Hopefully we get to five day blastocyst and they will do transfer on Tuesday. :dust:


----------



## nobump

That's fab news izzie! FX

Info said the same bug also said to call if you saw clots, used to heavy it was the pain and extreme tiredness that I am finding to much.


----------



## tulip1975

Nobump - glad all is ok! I am learning new things every day about this process and these drugs. 

Izzie - this is great news! I'll keep me fx'd for your embies!


----------



## tulip1975

Does Lupron cause depression? I was having a great week, and then Thursday night I woke up at 4am, and the wheels started turning in my head. I was exhausted all day Friday. And now I can barely get going today - everything seems daunting and worthless.


----------



## nobump

Think depression is a side effect of the drugs. my temper is also shorter than usual.


----------



## barbikins

Izzy that's great! Hope they all survive!!

Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.


----------



## Izzie74

ET scheduled for Tuesday!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.

So sorry to hear that. Roll on fet. :hugs:


----------



## Deepsea

Tulip- the lupron can definitely cause mood swings and depression. 
Barb- so sorry about this cycle. FX for your FET. Rumor is that's it's much easier on your body. 
Izzie- Tuesday is the day! Are you you putting back 1or2? 


The lupron is not my friend. I've had a headache since Wednesday. Migraine level Wednesday and thankfully now down to a nagging headache. I decreased my dose yesterday so I'm hoping this gets better. My RE wants me to only take Tylenol. He says that ibuprofen and other NSAIDs interfere with implantation... I had my baseline ultrasound and blood work done on Friday. Everything looked good and I started my stims yesterday. Currently on gonal-f 300 and menopur 75 and keeping my lupron at 5. Man that menopur shot stings! Next appt is Monday for blood work.


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Izzie- Tuesday is the day! Are you you putting back 1 or2?

Just one lucky one.


----------



## nobump

barbikins said:


> Izzy that's great! Hope they all survive!!
> 
> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.

Sorry you had BFN confirmed.
How long to your period? 
Good luck with your FET.


----------



## tommyg

barbikins said:


> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.

I'm sorry to hear your suspicions of a BFN were confirmed. Hope you are ok. Fingers crossed for the FET.


----------



## pisces78

Barbikins: :hugs: for you, sorry to hear of the negative result, though must be a relief to be able to move onto FET straight away. I wasn't sure if in general they wan't you to take a break between cycles? Will yours be a natural FET or medicated FET? 

Izzie: GL with ET tomorrow! :thumbup:

Tulip, Nobump & Deepsea: Sorry, girls the drugs are getting to you, all these hormones pumped into our bodies no wonder it can effect our moods and cause all sorts of issues!

AFM: Just trying to keep busy till OTD next Monday! Eating lots of walnuts and pineapple cores! Ill give anything a go!


----------



## NCBabyDust

How great, Izzie! Fingers crossed for excellent 5-day results and for a successful transfer. Sprinkling baby dust your way!


----------



## NCBabyDust

barbikins said:


> Izzy that's great! Hope they all survive!!
> 
> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.

Barbikins -- I know just how you feel. But don't let this negative get you down. So many people have said that FET cycles are both easier on your cycle and that some people can only get pregnant on FET cycles. And it's awesome that you can go right into it! Chin up. We need our strength and optimism to push on ahead.

My update:
HCG levels so far:
- 1/21: 99
- 1/23: 108
- 1/26: 136
- 1/28: 261
- 1/30: 376
- 2/2: 763

So... since the #s seem to be going up after the early plateau, my docs are convinced either (a) this is a non-viable intrauterine pregnancy, or (b) this is ectopic.

Scheduled for a D&C in the AM. If they find evidence of intrauterine pregnancy, hopefully I'm done (and unfortunately sidelined for awhile to recover). If they don't find evidence of an intrauterine pregnancy, then on Tuesday I get treated for an ectopic. 

I think it's safe to say that this might the worst kind of end to my first fresh cycle!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

NCBabyDust said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Izzy that's great! Hope they all survive!!
> 
> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.
> 
> Barbikins -- I know just how you feel. But don't let this negative get you down. So many people have said that FET cycles are both easier on your cycle and that some people can only get pregnant on FET cycles. And it's awesome that you can go right into it! Chin up. We need our strength and optimism to push on ahead.
> 
> My update:
> HCG levels so far:
> - 1/21: 99
> - 1/23: 108
> - 1/26: 136
> - 1/28: 261
> - 1/30: 376
> - 2/2: 763
> 
> So... since the #s seem to be going up after the early plateau, my docs are convinced either (a) this is a non-viable intrauterine pregnancy, or (b) this is ectopic.
> 
> Scheduled for a D&C in the AM. If they find evidence of intrauterine pregnancy, hopefully I'm done (and unfortunately sidelined for awhile to recover). If they don't find evidence of an intrauterine pregnancy, then on Tuesday I get treated for an ectopic.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this might the worst kind of end to my first fresh cycle!Click to expand...

Hi NC....I've been following along. So sorry that you're going thru this. :hugs:

I'm curious to know why think its a) or b) based on just the levels?


----------



## pisces78

Thanks terrible NC! You poor thing, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## NCBabyDust

Breaking Dawn said:


> NCBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Izzy that's great! Hope they all survive!!
> 
> Confirmed bfn with bloods yesterday. No mysterious condition that makes me immune to pee tests lol. So I have to wait now for my period to start and go in for cycle monitoring on day 2 or 3, see the RE about this failed cycle & start my FET right away. I'm frustrated, disappointed and scared it might never work. But I feel like this month will be it. Don't know why.
> 
> Barbikins -- I know just how you feel. But don't let this negative get you down. So many people have said that FET cycles are both easier on your cycle and that some people can only get pregnant on FET cycles. And it's awesome that you can go right into it! Chin up. We need our strength and optimism to push on ahead.
> 
> My update:
> HCG levels so far:
> - 1/21: 99
> - 1/23: 108
> - 1/26: 136
> - 1/28: 261
> - 1/30: 376
> - 2/2: 763
> 
> So... since the #s seem to be going up after the early plateau, my docs are convinced either (a) this is a non-viable intrauterine pregnancy, or (b) this is ectopic.
> 
> Scheduled for a D&C in the AM. If they find evidence of intrauterine pregnancy, hopefully I'm done (and unfortunately sidelined for awhile to recover). If they don't find evidence of an intrauterine pregnancy, then on Tuesday I get treated for an ectopic.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this might the worst kind of end to my first fresh cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi NC....I've been following along. So sorry that you're going thru this. :hugs:
> 
> I'm curious to know why think its a) or b) based on just the levels?Click to expand...

-------
Breaking Dawn -- I think that my #s are considered low for 23dp3dt. The doubling rate this week is within normal range, but not always. So 261 to 376 should be at least a 50% increase and it isn't.

But after my first three betas (99, 108, 136), I think they concluded it couldn't be viable. When they took me off progesterone, the levels kept
Increasing. So they think it's abnormal. Just don't know if it's intrauterine abnormal or ectopic.


----------



## BostonKate

Hi girls, just though I'd check in; I am sorry to see some of the BFNs but I've heard it takes an average of three tries. I know quite a few girls who have gone through this process and it took some longer than others but eventually they all got their BFPs from fresh and frozen cycles and have had healthy babies 

NC - I'm so sorry 

Izzie - Good luck with the transfer 

Things have been a little rocky here; my OHSS came back with a vengeance and Ive been bloated, sore, short of breath and just plain miserable - I had 2 liters of fluid drained from my abdomen on Wednesday and I've been steadily been gaining it back. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday anyways so I'll hold off until then to see if I need to be drained again. There's no telling how long this will last


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for all the bad news... I know how is disapointing to receive that phone call from the nurse saying that our dream baby is not on the way... 

Yesteday I went for my US and things got a little better. At this time my RE doctor proceeded with the US and he found 2 follies on the left side and 5 on the right side... the smaller measuring 8 and the largest 16. I am still on 150 Menopur and 225 Gonal F. Also started yesterday Ganirelix... I hope we can retrieve at least 5 eggs... 

Tomorrow I will do another scan and check my Estorgen. It was 339 yesterday. 

My family doesn't know I am going through IVF, actually they think I don't want to have kids... But speaking with my dad today he told me he had a dream... that I had a daughter... I hope this is a prediction :) I am trying to be positive about it... 

Good luck to all of you! I wish you all have beautiful and healthy babies!!!


----------



## River54

Barb- so sorry about the bfn, but glad you can do a fet right away
Izzie - oohhh et! GL!
NC - :hugs: so sorry that that happened :(
BostonKate - Hope all is well today. Keep us apprised!
Miracle - That is great news you've got a bunch of follies to work with! Let us know how they progress!

afm - went in for the u/s and b/w this morning. They found 4 small follies on the left between 5 and 10mm, and total zero on the right. SO, they are not cancelling, thank goodness. The fs did say that all we need is one good one, and hopefully they'll be able to get 2 or 3 from this first ivf. I am to continue stims, and go back on Thursday for another u/s & b/w.


----------



## barbikins

Kate, I'm surprised you'd still have this happening to you. I thought it was only the week of Egg Retrieval, if it was going to happen??? Get better!!!!!!! 

Miracle, good luck! I hope your baby is around the corner.
Our first IVF failed but I have this surge of positive feelings that this FET will work.

River, what CD are you now? It can still grow for sure. For me it was average 2mm every day.

AFM, I"m still waiting on AF. The last dose was Friday morning so I am hoping AF comes soon. Then I can start my FET cycle. YAHOO!!!! I hope this is it, girls. I really do. I just need some thing good to happen!!!


----------



## River54

hrmmm soo had to look that one up!

I guess it is cd 12 today. I started stims on cd 4, which got upped on cd8. So I imagine I am about 4 days behind in the cycle right now.


----------



## Izzie74

Going in for et today! Scared and excited at the same time....so many memories.


----------



## nobump

Good luck Izzie.

River hope you catch up with meds.

Kate. Hope things settle down soon.

Miracle, hope the dream comes true.

Barbs, good to hear your feeling positive.

AFM, habing a duvet day. Been feeling exhausted, woke up with a headache. Due back at hospital on Thursday for scan to see about starting next round of drugs. Off next week on holiday


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Izzie!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies!!

Iam just starting my IVF journey. DH and I have our consult on Thursday. Iam really looking forward to it:)

Good luck Izzie :)


----------



## Izzie74

Home from hospital with little embryo nestling inside. Praying hard. Thanks for all your good wishes. Testing on 15th.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Izzie74 said:


> Home from hospital with little embryo nestling inside. Praying hard. Thanks for all your good wishes. Testing on 15th.

Good luck :flower: x


----------



## nobump

FX for you Izzie. Hope time passes quickly for you x


----------



## River54

Good luck Izzie! - How are you feeling?

Manda - Hope your consult goes well :)


----------



## BostonKate

Izzie - Yay for being PUPO! I hope the 15th comes quickly for you

River - When my sister in law went through this a couple years ago she always had a smallish number of follicles but ended up always getting more eggs than she expected on the day of retrieval -she ended up doing 3 rounds and then had twin boys

No Bump - hope you're feeling better soon

AFM - OHSS usually does show up after retrieval and subside when the hcg trigger clears out of your system; that happened to me. But if you get pregnant and your levels start to rise again your symptoms can come back and stick around for a while. My Dr. thinks it was so bad for me because my HCG levels were so high. Also about that, we figured out why they were today. We had an ultrasound and saw 2 heartbeats... She wants me to come back next week to see if we have a third! One of our embies split and we have identical (one heartbeat) and a fraternal (the other heartbeat) I guess time will tell; my RE says triplet pregnancies can be really risky but we should know a little more about the identicals next week


----------



## River54

WOW BostonKate - congrats - SOO cool to see the heartbeats! Let us know!


----------



## Izzie74

Amazing Boston Kate. How do you feel?


----------



## tulip1975

Izzie - Fx'd for the next 11 days!

Kate - wow! That's so exciting/scary. Can't wait to hear the next update!


----------



## nobump

Kate that's fab news, how exciting!


----------



## Izzie74

I feel fine thanks. Still a bit sore from ec, but buzzing today after et. Eaten big dinner and early to bed tonight.


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi Everyone :)

Wondering if I could join this thread? I've started lupron for about a week now and my baseline ultrasound is this Friday. My husband and I are soo excited to do ivf - really, we never thought we'd have to do it but here we are!!! Its pretty bad but I still have no clue as to what I'm doing. I'm just trying to follow the instructions my dr is giving me!

Good luck to all!


----------



## tulip1975

HelloKelye said:


> Hi Everyone :)
> 
> Wondering if I could join this thread? I've started lupron for about a week now and my baseline ultrasound is this Friday. My husband and I are soo excited to do ivf - really, we never thought we'd have to do it but here we are!!! Its pretty bad but I still have no clue as to what I'm doing. I'm just trying to follow the instructions my dr is giving me!
> 
> Good luck to all!

Hi HelloKelye - welcome! :) 

We are one day apart. I've been Lupron for 8 days, and my baseline is Thursday. It's my first one too, and I have no idea what I am doing. I do have tons of boxes of meds just sitting around waiting for the go ahead.


----------



## NCBabyDust

Ladies -

Thanks for the support! It's been a rocky few days, but wanted to post an update:

Levels climbed to over 1000 hcg Monday morning, so they did a D&C. I know that the initial rise was slow... and that it didn't catch up to where it should have been, but there is still a little part of me that wonders if I was just in that small 15% that didn't have normal rising hcg levels. Still my doctor told me that he could say with 100% confidence that it would not result in a live healthy pregnancy. Results came back today from pathology ... it was NOT ectopic, and it was intrauterine. Total relief to have this saga done and over with. So now I wait for a normal cycle and then, on to FET. 

Excited for new IVFers starting the process. I'm optimistic for all of us!

Hellokelye, MandaC, Tulip1975: Good luck and keep us updated! 

Bostonkate: I'm really sorry about the OHSS. I had late OHSS, too, and it is not fun. Protein, and electrolyte drinks! 

Izzie74: sending you positive thoughts during the 2WW. Hang in there! It will be over before you know it, and sending you baby dust. 

Barbikins: I'll be eager to hear about the FET process. I'll have to wait a little while longer to have a normal cycle, so I'll be learning from you.

Good luck everyone. So glad to be on the other side of this.


----------



## barbikins

@NC, I haven't been following too closely but I see this now & I just wanted to say how sorry I am it didn't work. It's really so unfortunate.
I see that you are determined to get through this & onto the next cycle & thats the best you can do. Get on with it & keep plowing ahead. 
I had a Chemical last year after an IUI and it was crushing but I felt like "i can get pregnant again!" which is a good thing.

I am still waiting for my period to arrive in order to start my FET cycle. I'm finally spotting today so I hope by tomorrow AF will be full force & I can start my Cycle Monitoring for FET on Friday. Fingers crossed!
I just want to get back on the horse.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

barbikins said:


> @NC, I haven't been following too closely but I see this now & I just wanted to say how sorry I am it didn't work. It's really so unfortunate.
> I see that you are determined to get through this & onto the next cycle & thats the best you can do. Get on with it & keep plowing ahead.
> I had a Chemical last year after an IUI and it was crushing but I felt like "i can get pregnant again!" which is a good thing.
> 
> I am still waiting for my period to arrive in order to start my FET cycle. I'm finally spotting today so I hope by tomorrow AF will be full force & I can start my Cycle Monitoring for FET on Friday. Fingers crossed!
> I just want to get back on the horse.

I'm having my ER this Thursday but since my E2 levels are at 5400 I'm going for my eggs to be frozen until my next cycle so I can recover from OHSS.
I might be hospitalized again for it.
What do they do for a FET cycle?
Kinda curious since I'll be doing that..


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just a little update about me today

I started to feel my ovaries heavy I hope are my follies growing. I will have US and BW tomorrow, and based on the results it will be decided if I will have one or two more days of stimulation. The latest for retrieval will be saturday. I will keep posting so you all can get distracted with my saga and forget your own anxiety :) (I love to read your stories it helps me to go through.)

I wish best luck for all the ones starting the IVF cycle. Keep yourselves positives!!! 
For the ones that had bad news keep trying!!! You will all be my prayers!

For all of you that got positive results or are PUPO in the two weeks wait Congrats!!!!! Let's wait for the cuties!!! :crib:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..

Quick update picked up lupron today at 7dpo. Start tmrw!!!!

I did have an hcg blood today which was negative. Just yo make sure!!!

Ivf here I come!!!


----------



## tulip1975

I just received a call from my clinic reminding me about how much money I'll have to fork over at suppression check tomorrow. She said if I'm using a credit card, I may want to contact the credit card company and warn them that I'm going to be charging so much at once. 

Bye, bye savings!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...yes I also charged to my credit card....it got us quite a lot of points which we are going use toward travel!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> Quick update picked up lupron today at 7dpo. Start tmrw!!!!
> 
> I did have an hcg blood today which was negative. Just yo make sure!!!
> 
> Ivf here I come!!!

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> I just received a call from my clinic reminding me about how much money I'll have to fork over at suppression check tomorrow. She said if I'm using a credit card, I may want to contact the credit card company and warn them that I'm going to be charging so much at once.
> 
> Bye, bye savings!

Mmmm. Know that feeling. Paid another £900 yesterday for freezing :wacko:


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking Dawn said:


> Tulip...yes I also charged to my credit card....it got us quite a lot of points which we are going use toward travel!!!!

That's our goal. Of course, I already have 185,000 miles just sitting there waiting for me to go somewhere, but I'm always putting it off because I don't know where I'm going to be in a cycle or I can't risk drinking contaminated water at my destination. 

I need a vacation!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lupron day #1 today!!!

Finally ivf starts


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lupron day #1 today!!!
> 
> Finally ivf starts

You are officially on board! Good luck!


----------



## tulip1975

Suppression check went well today. 8 follicles on the left (was a hide and seek exercise, though - my left ovary is always hiding) and 6 on the right. Lining looked thin like they wanted it to be.

Now I am just waiting for the results of my E2 to see if I can start stimming on Saturday.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...my left ovary always hides too...i hate it bc that means they end up pushing the wand around and it's NOT fun down there. 

So I'm supposed to go in on CD3 next week for scan. I'm assuming that's suppression check.


----------



## MandaC

Yay breaking good luck!!


----------



## nobump

Pooh just had my scan to check lining, they think there is still some fluid. So got to double my dose and go for a scan next week. Fingers crossed I get the go ahead next week.... not looking forward to double dose of Supercur though, feel wiped out on it just now.. they said it might make me bleed again... or my body may absorb the fluid naturally


----------



## barbikins

Sorry for the quick one: I came back from my CD3 & meeting with our RE.
He didn't have an explanation why my IVF failed except for the matter of the numbers. 50/50%. Anyhow, we can defrost one embryo at a time & hope they only have to defrost ONE!
I will go back on the 14th for ultrasound & transfer on the 17th :) FAMILY DAY!
It's Family Day here in Ontario, Canada on the 17th.
I'm really excited!

So I am taking, Estrogen 3 times a day until the 14th. And Baby Asprin.
Then I'll start Progesterone on the 14th, onward.

Breaking, so exciting!
xo


----------



## tulip1975

Barb - I am so glad you don't have to wait and that they can thaw one at a time. The 17th will be here before you know it!

I just received my E2 call from my nurse. My E2 level was 244, so now I have to double my Lupron dose and increase to 2x per day. Then I go back in Saturday morning for another blood draw to see if I can start stims at that point. 

Yikes! I was not expecting that. Neither were they - they said my scan didn't indicate that at all.


----------



## barbikins

Lupron doubles so you don't ovulate, is that right?

B.


----------



## River54

Barb - that is great!
nobump - I hope all goes well FX for the go ahead next week!
Breaking & tulip - yay for the start!

afm - went in for another u/s and b/w. Well, some more have finally joined the party, though they said they may be too small when retrieval comes. Two joined on my right finally as well, so I have 10 follicles total, but a bunch are small. The biggest 3 are 14mm, and the smallest are 8mm.
I go back Sat morning for another check. He said I may trigger Sat, but more likely Sunday or Monday. They were much more pleased now with what was happening, and that there is a few all the same size, not just 1 dominant one. It made me feel soo much better.


----------



## barbikins

Great news, River. I'm rooting for you!!!!
So you're doing IVF right? Not IUI?
You'll have one for retrieval?


----------



## tulip1975

barbikins said:


> Lupron doubles so you don't ovulate, is that right?
> 
> B.

That's right. She said my E2 level could indicate that I have a growing egg and that it could mature before the follicles we are trying to stimulate.

So now we continue suppression at least for another 2 days, maybe as much as a week.


----------



## barbikins

Ahhhh OK, gotcha.
Good luck, I wish you the best xo
keep posted!


----------



## River54

Barb - yes, IVF. It almost got cancelled, but they said they'd go ahead with IVF with the 4 follies I had, and now today there are more, so things are looking even better! Looks to be at least 3 if not more that will be big enough according to today's scan. :)


----------



## tulip1975

Very good news, River!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

River...great news!!! So glad more follies got into the action!!


----------



## pisces78

Hi Ladies,

I'm out this 1st IVF cycle, :cry:, the :witch: has turned up today, right on time, unlucky me! Feeling sad...now just the wait for the OTD on Monday for the BFN! This sucks, its been such a long wait, starts making you think will this ever work, maybe I can't carry a baby, I dunno.

I wish the rest of you ladies all the very best in your 2ww and IVF cycles.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Pisces..hun I am so sorry :hugs:

Remember first ivf is like a try out...need to figure out what works...it will happen!!!!


----------



## barbikins

River, great news! Hope you get more by ET!

Picese, I now how you feel. I feel like if I don't get preggo this time around, am I really THAT infertile? It's hard. Hang in there, love. xo


----------



## Peachy1584

Pisces I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. It's by far one of the crappiest feelings in the world and there is no way to sugar coat it. It does get better though and hope really does spring eternal. Unfortunately for some of us it just doesn't work on the first try. I hope you are able to try again soon because sometimes it's just a numbers game and has nothing to do with you.. Pamper yourself all you can I promise it will get better and it's definitely more than ok to grieve because it is a loss.:hugs:

Hope you don't mind me crashing in ladies I was reading through this thread as I am starting another cycle and I really hate it when someone gets this bad news. We all love success stories but sometimes one persons just takes a little longer than anothers . I know I plan on being one : )


----------



## pisces78

Thankyou girls for all your support and encouraging messages, it is really good to be able to share this with people that have either been here or are going through this IVF roller coaster ride, the plan is to go straight to FET next cycle. I guess we just have to pick ourselves up again and put on a positive mindset for the next cycle.


----------



## Deepsea

So sorry Pisces. Fx for your FET. :hugs:

I had an ultrasound done this morning. Multiple follicles in each ovary all about 0.8 - 1cm. I didn't get an official count but I saw about 9 on the right and about 5-6 on the left. My doc was pleased with my progress and still believes I'm on track for ER next Thursday or Friday. Now just waiting on my blood work results. 

Bad news for the day. I have to buy more gonal-f... Here goes another 800$ :dohh:


----------



## barbikins

All you can do is dust yourself off & move forward & remain positive.
It's so hard some days though eh? I remained hopeful last cycle but I didn't think it was going to work at all. Where as my husband did. But I told him its because nothing comes easy to us so why this time?
Although, for some reason, I feel like this cycle's going to work. And I feel positive & I'm excited for it & can't wait for the 17th to show up so I can get on with the show!
The scary part is when it doesn't work, and you're super pumped it will. Then you fall HARD on your ass. So I try and avoid that by not getting excited and trying not to get too emotionally invested.

DeepSea, those are great numbers. Hope you get more!!!
Your Gonal-F is expensive! I paid $500.
I dont understand how these drugs are priced out at all.
Hope you just need one cycle. Is this your first IVF?


----------



## Deepsea

This is my first IVF. I think things in the states are just more expensive...


----------



## Peachy1584

You guys are right they are more expensive. However thanks to another lady on here I learned about First Steps and the Compassionate Care program. I only applied to First Steps because I am going to use Follistim (although my RE says stim meds are interchangeable and he will prescribe what you have coverage for) and I got half off my meds. It was very easy to apply and they say everyone will receive a discount the level depends on income and give you an answer in 24 hours. Compassionate Care does Gonal F. I wish I had known about these places for my 1st cycle.


----------



## Izzie74

So sorry to hear your news pisces.

I have eight days til testing and today I have felt really low. I just want to know the results now! Tww is brutal on days like these.


----------



## nobump

Pisces sorry to hear your news. FX for your FET cycle.

A friend at work told me she is pregnant today. Almost 12 weeks. Happy for her. Had suspected something. Hoping this cycle worker otherwise, going to make seeing her everyday difficult.


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I always say the 2ww is by far the worst part of ttc. Do you have things to keep you busy? I wish as part of ivf the clinic had to give 2 week vacations after transfer just to preserve our sanity : )


----------



## barbikins

Hey Izzy, TWW is so hard eh?
I felt like crap after a week. The second week was the worst. Mostly because I knew the outcome & just wanted it over with.
Are you planning to text before BETA?


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Hey Izzy, TWW is so hard eh?
> I felt like crap after a week. The second week was the worst. Mostly because I knew the outcome & just wanted it over with.
> Are you planning to text before BETA?

No testing until the 15th. I couldn't do it. While I wait there is hope.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies&#8230;

I just had my ER today. I was not 100% happy with the numbers, gut I need to be positive! We retrieved 5 eggs and tomorrow I will know for sure how many fertilized. 
My doctor suggested to do ICSI because my chances could be increased. He said he would see the analysis on the sperm. I had to trust him, so I gave him the control at this point. Does anyone knows if the ICSI really increase the chances of fertilization?

Congrats all of you that had the BFP and many hugs to the ones who did not receive good news&#8230; :)


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just had my ER today. I was not 100% happy with the numbers, gut I need to be positive! We retrieved 5 eggs and tomorrow I will know for sure how many fertilized.
> My doctor suggested to do ICSI because my chances could be increased. He said he would see the analysis on the sperm. I had to trust him, so I gave him the control at this point. Does anyone knows if the ICSI really increase the chances of fertilization?
> 
> Congrats all of you that had the BFP and many hugs to the ones who did not receive good news :)

Good luck with your fertilisation. When do you hear?


----------



## nobump

With ICSI they inject the sperm directly into the egg. They do it when SA is low. 

FX for you.


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle at my new clinic where we are doing the warranty program she informed me yesterday we would be doing icsi (no semen issues at first clinic all fertilized naturally) because we are doing the warranty program so she said they don't like taking any chances. So I'm sure your doc may not want to take the chance with your eggs either. Hope you have a great report to share soon. Good luck!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Peachy1584 said:


> Miracle at my new clinic where we are doing the warranty program she informed me yesterday we would be doing icsi (no semen issues at first clinic all fertilized naturally) because we are doing the warranty program so she said they don't like taking any chances. So I'm sure your doc may not want to take the chance with your eggs either. Hope you have a great report to share soon. Good luck!

Hello girls!
I can't stop crying From the 5 eggs fertilized with ICSI, 4 fertilized, but 1 just disintegrated. I only have 3 eggs fertilized now. :( I am so sad! 
I don't know what to think, and can't start thinking about the possibility of having none in 4 days! Sorry the poor me part we should be here to encourage each other, but this whole thing is so crazy The uncertainty of the results is killing me! :cry:


----------



## Peachy1584

You can feel as sorry as you want to. This is a very stressful process and it's hard. I have seen ladies with only 1 embryo still get pregnant. It really does only take one. Are they only going for a day 5 transfer? And if you don't mind my asking what is your infertility factor?


----------



## River54

MiracleAngel - I am rooting for you and your embies to stay strong! You still have 3, then there is still a great chance!

afm - I had about 5 of my follies all around 17mm, and a few smaller, so they are getting me to trigger tonight and I go in for ER first thing Monday morning! It is Family Day on Monday (our new BC stat)...I am taking this as a great sign!
We are hoping to get 4-5 mature eggs at this point. Which is great from the projected 2-3 earlier this week :)
Kinda scared now too about the retrieval, but I know it should be fine.


----------



## nobump

Miracle you are still in the running. How many are you able to transfer if all 3 make it? With a FET most clinics will defrost eggs singular or in pairs, so having 3 your are already in with more chance of success this round.


----------



## nobump

River good luck with EC!

Peachy that is interesting, be interested to heAr how it works out. We might be doing ICSI will depend on numbers on the day. Clinic did extra blood tests just in case.


----------



## Peachy1584

Nobump would you prefer not to use icsi? My thought was if I don't need it why bother. It was an extra cost at first clinic so was glad I didn't. Do you think it's too invasive if unnecessary ? I will be 37 in May have you ever heard of eggs getting harder making it harder for sperm to penetrate as you get older?


----------



## nobump

We are doing this cycle with the NHS, my OH SA have veried so that will be the deciding factor and we don't get to choose. 

When we were first told that his numbers were low and we got put on the list, after me getting lots of other test we went for an info night at a private clinic. ICSI has more successful fertilization, but there us no natural selection, the sperm is choosen by the doctor, that's the bit I am unsure about.

I am 38, with low AMH so not expecting lots of eggs, so maybe ICSI will be the best option for us.

The whole process is scary.


----------



## barbikins

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just had my ER today. I was not 100% happy with the numbers, gut I need to be positive! We retrieved 5 eggs and tomorrow I will know for sure how many fertilized.
> My doctor suggested to do ICSI because my chances could be increased. He said he would see the analysis on the sperm. I had to trust him, so I gave him the control at this point. Does anyone knows if the ICSI really increase the chances of fertilization?
> 
> Congrats all of you that had the BFP and many hugs to the ones who did not receive good news :)

I also had only five. I was expected around twenty. My doctor mentioned. It wanting to over stimulate me. I unno. 
Anyway all survived and I've got four frosties.


----------



## Peachy1584

What's considered low amh? If it's anything under 10 then I am low as well. I agree about the whole natural selection thing because I thought only the strongest made it to the egg. That being said though there already is no journey to the egg anyway but they did have to survive the wash right? Is this your first ivf? My first we got 16 but only 10 were mature and 9 fertilized normally (1 abnormally). That was 1 year ago.


----------



## tulip1975

MiracleAngel - sorry you didn't get as many as you were hoping for, but you have 3! I am keeping my fx'd for your embryos! :)

Nobump and Peachy - my clinic, one of the two best in Houston (*the* best in my opinion), does about 99% ICSI now. I suppose they think they'd rather have more fertilized eggs to work with than worry if they got the strongest, most penetrating sperm? Not really sure. 

River - good luck at ER tomorrow! :)


----------



## tulip1975

I had another E2 blood draw yesterday after increasing Lupron to 40u per day (from 10). My estrogen level actually went up from 200 to 600, so I have to continue on Lupron until Thursday, when they'll do another baseline scan and E2 draw. They didn't see a cyst at my scan 3 days ago, so I am not sure what's up. 

So basically my whole cycle is a week behind at this point. Grrrrr....


----------



## Mas1118

Hello All,
We are finally starting our IVF journey this month. I am feeling excited but also very frightened. Looking for some support and all the info and tips I can get!


----------



## Izzie74

Mas1118 said:


> Hello All,
> We are finally starting our IVF journey this month. I am feeling excited but also very frightened. Looking for some support and all the info and tips I can get!

Good luck with your journey. :dust:


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I guess that does make sense. Even if you're a little behind that seems like a good jump doesn't it? Or am I missing something?

Mas best of luck to you I hope things go smoothly!


----------



## nobump

Mas - welcome and good luck

My AMH was below 4, but when I had initial scan, last year they saw 6 follicles, and nurse had said last week that between 6 and 10 are normal. If ICSI will give us more of a chance then I will be happy to go that way. I am only allowed one embryo to be transferred so maybe that's my concern about ICSI. It is interesting Tulip that ICSI is the prefered option for your clinic.

River FX for ER

Miracle how are your eggs doing?

How's everyone else?


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy - my E2 should be low, so the rising number means that I have a cyst or maturing egg and am not properly "suppressed" to start stims. 

Mas - welcome and best of luck with your cycle! :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I'm sorry I thought from your signature you had started stims. My first cycle I was very slow to rise ( I though I might be over suppressed) Do they not have any idea what could be causing it to rise?


----------



## tulip1975

They didn't see anything odd in my scan Thursday and told me the E2 result later that morning was a complete surprise. They won't do another scan until this coming Thursday. Meanwhile, I think all of this extra Lupron is making me weepy.


----------



## Peachy1584

Is it possible there was some sort of mix up? When are you supposed to start stims? I am only on my 3rd day of bcp's and I am weepy as hell. I think it's just stress. I hope Thursday turns out well. I know I don't like worrying all the time ( I do it anyways though) : )


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy1584 said:


> Is it possible there was some sort of mix up? When are you supposed to start stims? I am only on my 3rd day of bcp's and I am weepy as hell. I think it's just stress. I hope Thursday turns out well. I know I don't like worrying all the time ( I do it anyways though) : )

I was supposed to start stims on Saturday (two days ago) if I passed my suppression check. Now, the earliest I will start stims is probably this coming Saturday. I don't think there's a mix up - they've tested my E2 twice and it was too high both times.


----------



## Deepsea

Just had another ultrasound this morning. All looking good still. Multiple follicles between 12-15mm. Tentatively egg retrieval scheduled for Friday! It was a tuff weekend, headaches, nausea, feeling extra tired. Then followed by insomnia last night so needless to say I'm very grouchy today. My clinic says this is all normal, and will only get worse....


----------



## barbikins

Deepsea, those are normal side effects I've been getting & had gotten. I found that within time, your body adjusts. But with Stimming drugs, I felt like not myself the whole time & was happy to stop them when I did!
Hang in there, love! Oh Valentines day is a nice time for the kids to go to prom ;)


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Just had another ultrasound this morning. All looking good still. Multiple follicles between 12-15mm. Tentatively egg retrieval scheduled for Friday! It was a tuff weekend, headaches, nausea, feeling extra tired. Then followed by insomnia last night so needless to say I'm very grouchy today. My clinic says this is all normal, and will only get worse....

Fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## tulip1975

Deepsea - sorry you are feeling miserable, but glad your cycle is going well! You are almost ready for ER!


----------



## River54

Mas -welcome!

Deepsea - getting close! Fx for Friday!

Tulip - sorry you got delayed...sometimes in this journey it seems like there is always some sort of stumbling block.

Afm - ER went well this morning, they got 8 eggs! They told us if some are not mature, they get put into a solution to help them mature for a day and then maybe the can get fertilized. We'll know tomorrow how many did get fertilized. Fx it is most of them! I can't believe they got that many though! We are doing half icsi and half normal. Now I am just resting up. Had some soup, then went to sleep for a few hours, now I am up and just lazy ing around.


----------



## Peachy1584

Deepsea what a great report!

River congrats can't wait to hear a wonderful fertilization reprt! For now just pamper yourself.


----------



## Deepsea

River- 8 eggs, thats great after the slow start you had!

My clinic just called and me E2 level didn't rise like they wanted so upping the menopur to 150 tonight. Guess thats what I get for complaining today :shrug:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Peachy1584 said:


> You can feel as sorry as you want to. This is a very stressful process and it's hard. I have seen ladies with only 1 embryo still get pregnant. It really does only take one. Are they only going for a day 5 transfer? And if you don't mind my asking what is your infertility factor?

I got my first report today and the 3 embryos are developing good. ! excellent quality and (8 cells) e the other 2 considered good (7 cells). It was the day 3 report. 
I am going to implant on day 5 hope they keep growing!
I had my left tubal removed. Not other issues known :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

nobump said:


> Mas - welcome and good luck
> 
> My AMH was below 4, but when I had initial scan, last year they saw 6 follicles, and nurse had said last week that between 6 and 10 are normal. If ICSI will give us more of a chance then I will be happy to go that way. I am only allowed one embryo to be transferred so maybe that's my concern about ICSI. It is interesting Tulip that ICSI is the prefered option for your clinic.
> 
> River FX for ER
> 
> Miracle how are your eggs doing?
> 
> How's everyone else?

I got my first report today and the 3 embryos are developing good. ! excellent quality and (8 cells) e the other 2 considered good (7 cells). It was the day 3 report. 
I am going to implant on day 5 hope they keep growing! I can;t wait to all of this process is done!!!!


----------



## Deepsea

Miracle- excellent news! Its almost done, hang in there!!!


----------



## HelloKelye

tulip1975 said:


> They didn't see anything odd in my scan Thursday and told me the E2 result later that morning was a complete surprise. They won't do another scan until this coming Thursday. Meanwhile, I think all of this extra Lupron is making me weepy.

Oh Tulip1975, I can't beleive you have to wait another week! I aint gonna lie - Lupron makes me soooooo teary. SMH! I was watching Long Island Medium on netflix and I swear, I cried on every episode! I hope you're able to start this week!!!!


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi girls!

So, I had my very first ultrasound this morning. Today I'm on CD 4 and I have 10 follicles ranging between 9mm-11mm and few smaller follies. I have another ultrasound this Friday - hopefully my dr will be able to give me and ER date!!!! Soo exciting - I look forward to taking my shots EVERY DAY! Good luck to everyone!!!!!

Quick question - If all of my follicles end up being 17mm+ does that mean that they're all mature and in "good condition" to be fertilized?? Will only the smaller follicles have a hard time being fertilized? Sorry - I don't know much about the importance of the size...?!

MiracleAngel - good luck on your transfer!!! Have you decided how many you'll be putting back?

River54 - 8 eggs - thats a great number!!! Keep us updated!

Deepsea - I am on menopur too and it is the only medication that STINGS. I have NO IDEA what menopur does for ivf, do you know??

Good Luck everyone...!!!!


----------



## tulip1975

Wow - so much is happening, guys!

River - congrats on your 8 eggs - that is wonderful news! 

Miracle - another good report! Fx'd for your 5-day embros!

Kelye - thanks! It's really trying to be patient! I actually had to buy another 14-day Lupron kit today. 

Your 10 follicles sound right on schedule! Yea! I believe size is an indicator of maturity/readiness, so your bigger ones should have the best chance of fertilizing. Menopur is another follicle stimulating hormone (plus luteinizing hormone). I used it for IUI. It does sting a lot.


----------



## River54

Ok, so 1 egg was just too young, and a couple didn't fertilize. So, 4 have fertilized :)
They'll let us know tomorrow the grades of them, and more of a plan on what to do. They are planning a 3 day transfer at this point. So Thursday :)

Miracle - great news on your embies! Fx for 5 day :)


----------



## barbikins

exciting, River! I had 8 too & 5 survived to 3day.
i have my frozen transfer on Monday! i hope we only have to defrost one & that's all....I'm nervous about them surviving b/c I dont have money to get more eggs out of me any time soon!

Yay Miracle! So two more days :) Fingers crossed they all make it to day 5!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Ladies!!! Thanks for all the god vibe sent to my way! I can fell all the positive energy coming from all of you! I did not get a report today. My clinic just give me on day 3 and then day 5 (transfer day), so I have no idea how my embies look like now. I will be implanting tomorrow at 11:45 am Central time in US. 

If all 3 are good, I will implant 2 and freeze 1, since I have paid for 2 fresh cycles and 2 frozen cycles, it will be good to have at least 1 frozen embryo. 

If just 2 survive, I am not sure what I am going to do... Implant 2??? Or implant 1 and freeze 1? 

Any thoughts???


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck miracle!!

That's a hard decision....if you implant 2 and 0 to freeze. Then can you use both tour paid freeze cycles your next ivf cycle if you have multiple frozen embies? 

Also...i have read...and been told by my clinic and Dr that fet can be more successful for some women bc there is no retrieval or stimming trauma your body is going through. 

If that is something you believe then I would so 1 fresh, 1 frozen.

For me. I know my body will be better responding in a natural state so I'm doing no fresh as discussed with my dr. FET only.


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip hang in there when you look back you'll be like wow that went so fast!

Barbikins next Monday is super quick good for you!

Miracle I'm praying for all your embies to make it. There are many scenarios that could happen but with just the 3 embies they must be looking really good for them to let them all go to day 5 so try to find some comfort in that. At my clinic let's say I have 2 put back in they would continue to see how the remainder do. For myself mine went to day 6 and were able to be frozen but some are not so fortunate. I know it's easier said than done but try to remain positive and not borrow trouble. Just think this is going to work! Whatever happens you'll know soon enough and you and your doc can figure it out together. So excited for you!


----------



## Deepsea

Wow, everyone is really starting to move along in the last couple days!!! Hopefully we will get some BFPs out of all of this!

My ER is officially set for Friday morning. Plan is for a 5 day transfer. Doctor mentioned today that he would like to put back 3 embryos if I need a a 3 day transfer..... Say what! Uhhh NOOOOOOO. So now I'm getting nervous about all this. I think I have been pretty relaxed about the process until today. I just hope everything looks good through this weekend and we won't even need to consider a 3 day transfer. FX for 5 day ET and no thoughts of triplets... I think I'll refuse a 3rd embryo if it came down to it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Deepsea
..wow 3 embies...i think I would also just go with two. would be scared of having triplets...especially if the embies look healthy!

Can't believe it's already ET for you...goodluck hun!!!

AFM...CD28 today which means AF is due any day now...shes usually here tmrw...then I call the nurse to schedule b/w and u/s and when to start gonal f!


----------



## tulip1975

On 2 vs 3 embryos - I guess it depends on age. At 38, I'd feel comfortable if my RE recommended 3 for a 3-day transfer. Of course, I base my 'trust' on the fact that my clinic's SART stats show that for my age group, they transfer an average of 2.8 embryos and have a 0% triplet rate.


----------



## barbikins

yeah you gotta go with what the odds are of triplets. I believe its quite low. But at that point, you have to think about the odds of twins which can very well happen.
personally I'd transfer two & freeze one. But I've been pregnant before & I'm 32 so with my doctor's advise, we're only going to do 1 embryo transfers. And we dont want twins & we dont want to deal with any eliminating of babies.


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Wow, everyone is really starting to move along in the last couple days!!! Hopefully we will get some BFPs out of all of this!
> 
> My ER is officially set for Friday morning. Plan is for a 5 day transfer. Doctor mentioned today that he would like to put back 3 embryos if I need a a 3 day transfer..... Say what! Uhhh NOOOOOOO. So now I'm getting nervous about all this. I think I have been pretty relaxed about the process until today. I just hope everything looks good through this weekend and we won't even need to consider a 3 day transfer. FX for 5 day ET and no thoughts of triplets... I think I'll refuse a 3rd embryo if it came down to it.

Good luck for Friday. I agree with you -nooooo to three!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Izzy, how are things going with you?

Breaking, so exciting! So you'll start stimms some time next week.
Do you have a protocol already? What drugs will you be using?

I'm waiting for Friday to do ultrasound/blood. And if all looks good, transfer this Monday. I'm mixed of excitement & pure nerves. I'm so scared if this cycle doesn't work.


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Hey Izzy, how are things going with you?.

Can't wait til Saturday when I do the test. This wait seems sooooo long!


----------



## River54

oohhh, soo much going on now with everyone!

Can't wait to hear some good news and a bunch of bfps!!

Clinic called, we now have 3 embies :) One never divided. 1x 3cell (grade 17+) and 2 x4cells(17, and 16). (20 being the absolute best) - so, sounds good.
Def go in for transfer tomorrow, though the nurses have yet to call to book me in, the lab said probably in the morning. Noone has mentioned anything yet about how many to transfer, I guess they'll either talk about it tomorrow or later today when they call? We'll see. Won't have long to wait now...but then there is the tww...ugh


----------



## Izzie74

River54 said:


> oohhh, soo much going on now with everyone!
> 
> Can't wait to hear some good news and a bunch of bfps!!
> 
> Clinic called, we now have 3 embies :) One never divided. 1x 3cell (grade 17+) and 2 x4cells(17, and 16). (20 being the absolute best) - so, sounds good.
> Def go in for transfer tomorrow, though the nurses have yet to call to book me in, the lab said probably in the morning. Noone has mentioned anything yet about how many to transfer, I guess they'll either talk about it tomorrow or later today when they call? We'll see. Won't have long to wait now...but then there is the tww...ugh

All the best river. My clinic didn't discuss how many to transfer either until I was in there waiting to go in.

Fx for you.:hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies! I am back from my transfer. I ended up with only e embryos&#8230;Was so upset! But I had to keep my hope up and move forward. My 2 embryos were excellent quality and I implanted 2. One of them was already starting the hatching process and my RE said was a good thing. The other one was a little bit behind, but was growing strong. At this point, I am just praying one of them stick and grow healthy! Thanks all of you for the support. I wish you all good luck in the transfers that are about to come, Also for the ones testing&#8230; BFP! BFP! BFP! Good energy for all of you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Miracle, sounds great! How many embies do you have just the two? There was a typo in your post.
Hatching is great! I wish we could have tried to go to 5 day. I think I would have felt better about it but what can you do eh?
Are you going to test before your BETA ?


----------



## River54

Soo great Miracles!! - stick embies stick!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Miracles!! So excited for you!

Barbi....will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes! 

I'm starting off with gonal F....then add Repronex....and cetrotide for O suppressor. 

Happening so fast!


----------



## melg1230

Hello ladies!

I just finished reading all of the posts. There are some amazing journeys underway!

I started my meds in January. I had my egg retrieval on 2/6, 7 eggs retrieved, all mature and fertilized. As of 2/11, 5 were healthy blasts. My DH and I elected to do PGS, all 5 embryos were biopsied and the results take about a week. They have been frozen in the mean time. I'm waiting for AF to show so if an go for my CD3 u/s then start my FET protocol!! I'm very anxious! 

My meds:
Lupron, gonal f, menopur and ovidrel


----------



## Deepsea

Miracle- Congrats on beeing PUPO!!! FX for you. When are you planning to test?

Melg- Welcome. What is PGS? Haven't heard about this.

River- Best of luck with your transfer tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

AFM- I gave myself the trigger shot tonight. I was a little intimidated at first since this is the first shot in my tush, but no big deal. Barely felt it. Now just waiting for ER on Friday morning!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck deepsea!!

Melg...goodluck with FET 

How is everyone?

I got AF today right on schedule like I hoped she would. Still in lupron...gonna call the nurse soon to get this ivf show on the road.


----------



## melg1230

Deepsea- PGS is preimplantation genetic screening. They check the chromosomes to make sure there aren't any abnormalities. My DH wanted to go this route to give us the best chances for success. Due to our ages and this being our first round of IVF/ICSI, it isn't normal protocol.


----------



## MiracleAngel

barbikins said:


> Miracle, sounds great! How many embies do you have just the two? There was a typo in your post.
> Hatching is great! I wish we could have tried to go to 5 day. I think I would have felt better about it but what can you do eh?
> Are you going to test before your BETA ?

I had 3 embryos originally, but ended with only 2. I transferred both. I am not going to test before my BETA. I just don;t want to get crazy about it :wink wink: 
My doctor prefers to go to the 5 day transfer is more than 2 embryos I trusted him. I don't feel absolutely anything different and it's so weird Trying to keep myself out of google and just relaxing in my bed, since I need to be in bed rest 24 hours more! :)


----------



## tulip1975

Good luck, Miracle and River! 

Welcome, Melg! Good luck with your FET!

Suppression check #2 was this morning and a bust. There are two 17mm cysts on my right ovary. 

I heard my RE say a lot of words that involved more Lupron, but I was too frustrated and angry to process it all. Once they have my E2 back, my nurse will call me and discuss what happens next.

I'm having serious buyer's remorse right now.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> Miracle- Congrats on beeing PUPO!!! FX for you. When are you planning to test?
> 
> Melg- Welcome. What is PGS? Haven't heard about this.
> 
> River- Best of luck with your transfer tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> AFM- I gave myself the trigger shot tonight. I was a little intimidated at first since this is the first shot in my tush, but no big deal. Barely felt it. Now just waiting for ER on Friday morning!

Hi Deepsea, 
My test is on 2/26. I will not test before that I will do the best I can to be patient and test just on the scheduled day. :winkwink:


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle sounds like a recipe for success to me!

Deepsea best of luck tomorrow !

Melg hello! You are lucky to be able to do the testing I know it's expensive. Our baby had a trisomy they don't even test for because it's rare and doesn't come from either parent I guess. Just my crap luck. Fet's are so much easier so loads of luck to you!

Tulip I am so sorry about your setback. At least you have an answer now even though it's not what you wanted. Will a longer time on the Lupron make them go away or are you still on bcp's? This ivf stuff can be such a pain but hang in there hon it'll work for us too.


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh and Melg just out if curiosity are you doing gender selection? I always think it's funny when I see something like 2 girl and 3 boy frosties or some such thing lol.


----------



## tulip1975

Thank you, Peachy! :)

Well, I am back in business. My estrogen level was down to 90 (from 600 on Saturday) -- RE said that is good enough. They'll do a cyst aspiration tomorrow, and I can start my stims on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay! I didn't realize they could just get rid of them that easily so happy for you. Once you start swimming you're on the fast track!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I haven't been around girls I do pop in to see how you are all going, hope you are all doing well :)

Melg - My DH and I had PGD testing done due to DH having a Chromosome Balanced Translocation, we got 2 normal embryos out of 4 that were tested. We had 1 with Trisomy 16 (which they said was what the female carries) and the other 1 was unbalanced translocation. Hope you got good results for your 5 that were biopsied :)

Miracle - Yay for being PUPO :dance: Got everything crossed for you :)

Deepsea - Good luck with ER! Sending you lots of eggy vibes :)

Breaking Dawn - It's funny how we get excited with AF turns up :haha: Good luck with your cycle :)

Tulip - So glad to hear your body did the right thing! Good luck with your stims :) I got a fibroid from the IVF drugs and was so painful while I was pregnant :(

Peachy - I find it weird when you see the boy/girl frosties! I am in Australia so we are not allowed to gender select here as it is the law. They give you the best embryo and go from there! They also have laws here about how many can be transferred! I am 30 so they will only transfer 1 unless I am over 35 or have had 3 failed full stim cycles.

Barbikins - Hope you are well :) Only a couple more days till you FET :dance:


----------



## River54

Awesome tulip!
Melg - fx for you and the fet! Hope they all have the all clear!
Miracles - congrats on being pupo! Fx for the 26th

So, we transferred the 2 best this morning..an8 cell and a 6 cell :) our test date is February 25th


----------



## Peachy1584

River congrats on being pupo!

Miss Red are you planning on cycling again?


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy1584 said:


> Yay! I didn't realize they could just get rid of them that easily so happy for you. Once you start swimming you're on the fast track!

I think I read that it's a lot like egg retrieval. Which means anesthesia, so I can't go to work after. Now I'll have to take 3 full days off this cycle. 

I am grateful, though, that my clinic schedules all of their in-cycle scans and blood draws at 7:30 am. No work missed on those days! All clinics may do that, though - I really don't know.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Peachy1584 said:


> River congrats on being pupo!
> 
> Miss Red are you planning on cycling again?

We are planning on cycling Sep/Oct this year! Was going to do it sooner but my son is only 7 months and I am still BF him :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Is your work understanding about you missing? My clinic starts at 6:30 to help people with work. I work nights so I am lucky. I am lucky anyways because I work at a family business so they are very very understanding :winkwink:

Miss Red that's exciting I hope to be in your position soon do you have more frozen?


----------



## Miss Redknob

No I only got 2 normal embryos out of 18 eggs. My fresh was a bfn and my son was my only frostie :) Will be doing a whole new cycle :)


----------



## tulip1975

Peachy- I work in a small company where most people travel and come and go at different times from day to day (I am one of the few who is always in the office). So I won't get any brushback - I just feel self-conscious at times because I just started working here in November.


----------



## melg1230

Miracle- congratulations! Hope you're staying off google and relaxing!

Tulip- sorry for your set back and I hope you're feeling ok. I had cysts one cycle when I was in clomid and ovidrel and it was pretty painful. 

Peachy- we are not doing gender selection. My DH just wants to make sure we have the best shot at success


----------



## melg1230

Miracle- congratulations! Hope you're staying off google and relaxing!

Tulip- sorry for your set back and I hope you're feeling ok. I had cysts one cycle when I was in clomid and ovidrel and it was pretty painful. 

Peachy- we are not doing gender selection. My DH just wants to make sure we have the best shot at success possible. We just want a healthy baby, we don't care what sex it is!!!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi ladies, can i join in. I have endometriosis and we have decided to go ahead with IVF. Started BCP phase today.


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Coolstar I like your avatar. Sometimes those little uplifting phrases help with the pma : )


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies....happy V day!

Cd3 ultrasound tomorrow and I'm expecting that I will start stims.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay for starring Breaking hope those stims are good to you!


----------



## River54

yay for going to start Breaking!

welcome coolstar - how long are you taking the bcp for?


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks Melg and welcome Coolstar!

Breaking - good luck at your ultrasound!

My cyst aspiration this morning was rather uneventful, so that's good. I'm working from home this afternoon and looking forward to starting stims tomorrow morning. I'll be back at the RE for a blood draw on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> Thanks Melg and welcome Coolstar!
> 
> Breaking - good luck at your ultrasound!
> 
> My cyst aspiration this morning was rather uneventful, so that's good. I'm working from home this afternoon and looking forward to starting stims tomorrow morning. I'll be back at the RE for a blood draw on Tuesday morning.

Glad all went well


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip so glad it's over and you can move forward. What a relief and enjoy today since you will be soo busy the next couple weeks : )


----------



## barbikins

Happy Valentine's ladies! Hope you have an awesome one.
I've been MIA b/c I've been SO busy at work!!!

I went in for my ultrasound & bloods & RE says my lining is great!
I am ready for 8am on Monday for my FET!!! Whoop!
I am starting Progesterone shots today, continuing my high dose of Estrogen, baby Asprin. I have three days of antibiotics to take & four days of a steriod. I hadn't a clue about the steriods until today. Basically it's to suppress my immune system so that my antibodies don't attack the frozen embryo. Apparently this is common with frozen transfers. Interesting!

Other than that, not much going on over here. I can't wait until this day's over (not yet for me) and I can go into weekend mode. I plan to hit the liquore store. I need to take off the edge from this week. AND it's my last weekend to drink up! I'll be sobre for minimum 2 weeks, Maximum 40plus LOL


Breaking, did you start drugs today? Gonal-F???


----------



## River54

woot woot Barbikins! great news :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi. ....yayyyyyy soo sooo excited for you!
Go team fet!!

I'm going in for baseline tomorrow and expect to start gonal f tomorrow night!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Double post.


----------



## tulip1975

Yea, Barb! Good luck on Monday! This is very exciting!


----------



## Deepsea

Hi everyone! My ER went well today. Able to get 15 eggs. I've been taking it easy all day. I think I've had 2 naps already! Pretty achy earlier today, now not too bad. A heating pad has really helped.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay Deepsea Congratulations!! Can't wait to hear your awesome fertilization report!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Deepsea - 15 is awesome :dance:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies! Happy Valentine's day!!!

I finally could get out of the bed and start my normal life again. I went for a walk this afternoon and I felt a very heavy cramp lower in my belly&#8230; so heavy that I had to stop walking&#8230; It lasted for 30 seconds and then was fading away&#8230;. for the ones that already had kids, or BFP's before, do you think this could have been implantation?

Please help!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle you poor thing the 2ww is just straight hell. Unfortunately if you Google your symptoms some will say yes and some will say no. Symptom spotting can drive you crazy and I will be no help because my negative cycle felt exactly the same as my positive one. I had twinges and cramping and all sorts of other things that can be contributed in one way or another to the meds. I would tell you to relax and keep busy but you already know you should and already know it's impossible. :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Peachy :) whenever I look at my avatar it motivates me. I am just waiting for my rainbow. Till then I am learning to dance in the rain.

River, my bcp phase will last for 1 month. After that simulation will start. Since I have endo my doctor told me that for me success rate is around 30% . The odds are against me, I am just praying hard.


----------



## River54

Deepsea - congrats 15 is a great number! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!

Miracle - I dunno, I'd like to think it is your implantation :) the tww is soo hard. Fx it was!

Coolstar - 30% is pretty good still :) I think that gives you a great chance, because you probably be in that 30 :)

Afm - just waiting....loving hearing about all you ladies, keeps me occupied !


----------



## Deepsea

Just got a call from the clinic, 13 of the 15 eggs fertilized!!! Nurse was excited, so this is very encouraging! Pretty bloated today, but just a little sore. Still going to take it easy through the weekend. 

Coolstar, is your endo fairly bad? I have endo as well, but fairly mild. But my doctor gave me much better odds for the first round of IVF. He did say that if it took multiple rounds that the odds go down each time because the endo will get worse and worse with the elevated estrogen levels.


----------



## nobump

Deepsea that's fab news.

Miracle how far into TWW are you now?

Barbs goodluck for your FET tomorrow.

AFM started on 300ml of menopur on Thursday, they only saw 5 folicles, dropped down to single dose of suprecur, hopefully start to feel less tired soon.

Rooting for everyone in the thread.


----------



## barbikins

Deep sea, great numbers! Fx most of them fertilize! Are you doing a single or two for transfer??

Miracle I haven't heard of this symptom. I hope it's good news. Fingers crossed. 

No bump, what's you time line like for your protocol?!


----------



## Peachy1584

Deepsea that's amazing!! Hope I am as lucky!

Nobump what's suprecur?


----------



## Coolstar

Deep sea, so happy to know that 13 eggs got fertilized. My doctor told me that those suffering from endo have low ovarian reserve. So told me chances are low.When is your ET ?


----------



## nobump

Suprecur is burserelin in a premises liquid form.
Not sure what timeline will end up being will find out Tuesday if I need to go facie in Friday,or Monday for next scan, then hope to move onto planning ER, but due to initial delay will wait and see, normally I want to plan everything out.
Due back at work on Monday, could happily not go back. Easier dealing with all this without having to worry about work.


----------



## Izzie74

:bfn: 

Looking at fet now. Know nothing about it. Has anyone had any experiences?


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie so sorry about your news but so glad you can move on to fet it's so much easier and less stressful that's what worked for and will for you too :hugs:


----------



## nobump

Sorry to hear your news Izzie, when are you able to start your FET cycle?


----------



## Deepsea

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
So sorry Izzie


----------



## River54

So sorry izzie


----------



## tulip1975

Sorry Izzie :hugs: - glad you are able to do FET next.


----------



## nobump

Worried, did anyone spot while on stims? I m seeing bright red blood when I wipe, had pains last night but thought it was my ovaries waking back up. Due at clinic on Tuesday for a scan.


----------



## MiracleAngel

nobump said:


> Deepsea that's fab news.
> 
> Miracle how far into TWW are you now?
> 
> Barbs goodluck for your FET tomorrow.
> 
> AFM started on 300ml of menopur on Thursday, they only saw 5 folicles, dropped down to single dose of suprecur, hopefully start to feel less tired soon.
> 
> Rooting for everyone in the thread.



Hello girl My Beta is next Friday I can't wait!!!! I have two home pregnancy tests but I am afraid the HCG from the trigger shot still in my system. I took on the evening on 2/5/2014. 
My trigger shot was Novarel and I am wondering how long it will last in the system I took 1000 mg Does anyone knows?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Izzie....sorry Hun :hugs:

Miracle...hug trigger is different for everyone...we metabolize drugs at diff rates. If you want to test with hpt the. You will need to test the trigger out to be sure...


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I didn't have that but I think if you're worried you should call. I believe Al clinics have an after hours care line and I think anything that makes you worry qualifies :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

nobump said:


> Worried, did anyone spot while on stims? I m seeing bright red blood when I wipe, had pains last night but thought it was my ovaries waking back up. Due at clinic on Tuesday for a scan.

I started my stims on Saturday and am having brown spotting today. 

I am guessing that is normal, but I honestly don't know for sure.


----------



## tulip1975

Deepsea - congrats on all of your fertilized eggs! That's wonderful!


----------



## Izzie74

So blood test today confirmed bfn. My hcg level is 4. They said I have to go back on Monday for another test to make sure it goes down. Feeling rather down myself...


----------



## nobump

Sorry you bfn has been confirmed, sending you hugs.

Phoned clinic about spotting, told me to let doctor know tomorrow when they scan. Could just be last drops getting out my system, had been on double dose of burserelin/suprecur.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the negative Izzy! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Deepsea

Anyone else been super tired through all of this? I've been taking 2-3 hour naps each day... I blame the hormones for everything else so why not this too!

My ET is scheduled for Wednesday at 10am! Getting nervous and excited. Can't believe its almost here.


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh how exciting deepsea! I feel exhausted without all the meds I think it's stress for me. Make sure to have all your stuff done so you can lay around for a couple days and don't have to think about a mess!


----------



## Coolstar

So sorry Izzy. Lots of hugs. I have heard success rate with fet is more than fresh cycle.
Nobump, I am sure spotting is nothing to worry but still you should have a talk with your doctor.
Deepsea, Fxed for you. Don't worry much and have as much rest as possible after ET.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hey Izzy&#8230; I am so sorry to see your bfn. I hope your FET works!!! We all will send you good vibes!!!

This 2ww sucks really f&#8230;.. bad!!!!! Sorry :(
I could not hold my anxiety and I POAS&#8230; I confess! 
11 days after my trigger shot the testing line was kind dark&#8230; 12 days after trigger shot the line still there but lighter&#8230; This morning I woke up at 5am and tested again. Today is 13 days after trigger shot and the line is the same as last night&#8230; 
Anyone has any comfort words for me???? Test line is lighter than the first day I tested but is still there and is really visible. Do you think I could have residuals from the Novarel in my body yet, or could be my body producing HCG? I had a 5 day transfer and the blastocyst was already in a hatching process&#8230; I am so confused!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulip1975

MiracleAngel said:


> Hey Izzy&#8230; I am so sorry to see your bfn. I hope your FET works!!! We all will send you good vibes!!!
> 
> This 2ww sucks really f&#8230;.. bad!!!!! Sorry :(
> I could not hold my anxiety and I POAS&#8230; I confess!
> 11 days after my trigger shot the testing line was kind dark&#8230; 12 days after trigger shot the line still there but lighter&#8230; This morning I woke up at 5am and tested again. Today is 13 days after trigger shot and the line is the same as last night&#8230;
> Anyone has any comfort words for me???? Test line is lighter than the first day I tested but is still there and is really visible. Do you think I could have residuals from the Novarel in my body yet, or could be my body producing HCG? I had a 5 day transfer and the blastocyst was already in a hatching process&#8230; I am so confused!!!!!!!!

If you did 10,000iu of Novarel, I would think it would be gone after 10 days. 13 days past trigger, I think a line is a BFP. Fx'd for you!

When is your beta?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Miracle...sorry hun the tww sucks!
You just need to keep testing and comparing if it's lighter (trigger) or getting darker (hcg).

Barbi...hope you're doing well...:hugs:

Afm..day 4 of gonal tonight. Had a scan this morning and I've got 12 follies...still small


----------



## MiracleAngel

tulip1975 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Izzy I am so sorry to see your bfn. I hope your FET works!!! We all will send you good vibes!!!
> 
> This 2ww sucks really f.. bad!!!!! Sorry :(
> I could not hold my anxiety and I POAS I confess!
> 11 days after my trigger shot the testing line was kind dark 12 days after trigger shot the line still there but lighter This morning I woke up at 5am and tested again. Today is 13 days after trigger shot and the line is the same as last night
> Anyone has any comfort words for me???? Test line is lighter than the first day I tested but is still there and is really visible. Do you think I could have residuals from the Novarel in my body yet, or could be my body producing HCG? I had a 5 day transfer and the blastocyst was already in a hatching process I am so confused!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you did 10,000iu of Novarel, I would think it would be gone after 10 days. 13 days past trigger, I think a line is a BFP. Fx'd for you!
> 
> When is your beta?Click to expand...

My Beta is Friday Morning! :coffee:


----------



## River54

miracle - maybe you are in between right now - trigger was on it's way out and hcg from a bfp on its way in :)


----------



## tulip1975

Day 4 of stims (Gonal 225 AM/Menopur 225 PM). E2 of 660 this morning showed I was being very responsive to the medications, so they are reducing my nightly Menopur from 225 to 150. I'll go in for a scan and bloodwork tomorrow and the next one will probably be Friday. This part now seems to be going quickly. The 2WW will be so slow and boring after all of these injections and 7:30am doctor's appointments!


----------



## HelloKelye

Tulip - Yay! You started!! Trust me, it'll go by quick and your ER will be here before you know it!!!!!!! 

I just had my ER this morning. Out of 14 eggs, drs retrieved 11. My dr says that they're looking good and sounds positive. We'll find out more tomorrow.


----------



## tulip1975

Great news, Kelye! Good luck with fertilization!


----------



## Izzie74

Omg, they reckon it can take 4-6 weeks for af after failed IVF. I had no idea. Thought it was imminent. Has anyone got experience of how long they waited?


----------



## HelloKelye

tulip1975 said:


> Great news, Kelye! Good luck with fertilization!

Thanks Hon! GL to you too - keep us posted!!!!!! (Lol) I had no idea that I could ask for a printout of my follicle sizes at each ultrasound - I didn't get a printout until my very last one! Would've been nice to get it at every ultrasound so I can keep track of the growth!


----------



## tulip1975

Izzie - Barb had hers right away. She just did her ER for her FET cycle yesterday. 

I figured it would only take a few days after stopping progesterone.


----------



## tulip1975

HelloKelye said:


> tulip1975 said:
> 
> 
> Great news, Kelye! Good luck with fertilization!
> 
> Thanks Hon! GL to you too - keep us posted!!!!!! (Lol) I had no idea that I could ask for a printout of my follicle sizes at each ultrasound - I didn't get a printout until my very last one! Would've been nice to get it at every ultrasound so I can keep track of the growth!Click to expand...

That's a great idea!


----------



## nobump

Feel as if I am fighting a losing battle, had scan today, only two decent follicle measuring 7.5, one on each overy, maybe one other, to continue on meds, on highest dose of stims already, then back to clinic on Monday. This is so hard.


----------



## tulip1975

nobump said:


> Feel as if I am fighting a losing battle, had scan today, only two decent follicle measuring 7.5, one on each overy, maybe one other, to continue on meds, on highest dose of stims already, then back to clinic on Monday. This is so hard.

That's so frustrating! :hugs: How many days have you been on stims?


----------



## nobump

tulip1975 said:


> nobump said:
> 
> 
> Feel as if I am fighting a losing battle, had scan today, only two decent follicle measuring 7.5, one on each overy, maybe one other, to continue on meds, on highest dose of stims already, then back to clinic on Monday. This is so hard.
> 
> That's so frustrating! :hugs: How many days have you been on stims?Click to expand...

Thanks, Been on stims for six days, had been on double dose of suprecur/burserelin prior to that. Dropped back down on Thursday to single 0.5 dose plus 300ml menopur.


----------



## Peachy1584

Nobump I'm sorry about the crappy news. Did they tell you around how many follies you had at baseline? Is there perhaps a different protocol that would kick em into high gear?


----------



## barbikins

Izzy, I got my period four days after I stopped Progesterone. 
I don't know why you got that time line?!

No bump, things can change. I'm sorry it's hard. We all have hopes things should work as expected. Have you ever had ovulatory issues?

I am one day post my first FET!
Only had to thaw one embie :)
FX this is it.


----------



## River54

Yay barbikins! Congrats on being PUPO :)
Great that just the one made the thaw and all was well.


----------



## Coolstar

Nobump, I have read in bnb results changing quickly. What is your doctor saying about it ?
Barb, congrats for being Pupo.


----------



## Deepsea

Wow what a busy day with everyone's updates, things are really picking up for everyone.

Hello- 11 eggs is a great number, FX for you! Can't wait for the fertization report!

Tulip- Time does really slow down when we are waiting for the IVF process to start, but once the stims and shots start its crazy. Very busy couple of weeks.

Miracle- Is this the start of a BFP??? Hopefully that line will get darker in the next couple days!!!

Breaking- 12 follies and still time to go, sounds promising!

Nobump- Hang in there, I hope those ovaries of yours kick into gear and start cooperating.

Barb- How did you manage 2 cycles to my 1 cycle??? I truly hope this one sticks for you! We need som BFP in this thread!

AFM, trying to work one last shift (I work nights) before my ET tomorrow morning. I've had an upset stomach since this morning, but I think I've finally linked it to the antibiotic they have me on... Not sure if I can stomach the last dose. Starting to get nervous. FX for the tww ahead of me.
:dust:


----------



## nobump

Thanks for all replies, doctor just said to continue what I'm taking and to come back. Nurse I saw afterwards was quite direct and did make me want to ask questions. I am all ready on max dose so hopefully time will help. Opting to work from home for the next couple of days, hopefully that will help as well.

Deepsea good luck for your transfer, have you got time off afterwards?

Barbs are you putting your feet up? Or just carrying on?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Deepsea

I'm fortunate with my work schedule that I will have the next week off of work. I have 24 hrs of bedrest then can resume normal activity. My mom is in town and helping out quit a bit as my DH works a month at a time out of the country and is missing all of this.


----------



## Izzie74

HelloKelye said:


> Tulip - Yay! You started!! Trust me, it'll go by quick and your ER will be here before you know it!!!!!!!
> 
> I just had my ER this morning. Out of 14 eggs, drs retrieved 11. My dr says that they're looking good and sounds positive. We'll find out more tomorrow.

Fantastic. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> Izzie - Barb had hers right away. She just did her ER for her FET cycle yesterday.
> 
> I figured it would only take a few days after stopping progesterone.

That's what I thought too. Sure hope so as having period type pains and boobs aching. Perhaps they meant 4-6 days?


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> Izzy, I got my period four days after I stopped Progesterone.
> I don't know why you got that time line?!
> 
> No bump, things can change. I'm sorry it's hard. We all have hopes things should work as expected. Have you ever had ovulatory issues?
> 
> I am one day post my first FET!
> Only had to thaw one embie :)
> FX this is it.

Hoping they meant 4-6 days not weeks. Meeting dr today to discuss fet, so will ask.


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie it was also only a couple days after for me as well


----------



## Izzie74

Consultant said I had a Chemical pregnancy. That somehow makes me feel worse than just the IVF not working. :angel:

We now have to decide whether to do another fresh cycle or use our frostie. He said its down to us to decide, but he seemed to lean towards fresh. More expensive, higher chance of embryo, more potentially to freeze for future. 

We thought we would use the frozen one otherwise what was the point of freezing it. Lots to discuss tonight!

What do you girls think?


----------



## nobump

Izzie have seen others say that you can get a better result from a FET. Your body goes through less stress. How many eggs do you have frozen?


----------



## barbikins

I had a chemical pregnancy and so I would say I got my period two weeks after my period would have been due. Your hcg levels need to be zero and then AF will arrive. 
Didn't you say your hcg was 4?!


----------



## Izzie74

barbikins said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy and so I would say I got my period two weeks after my period would have been due. Your hcg levels need to be zero and then AF will arrive.
> Didn't you say your hcg was 4?!

Af arrived today. Got to go back on Monday to get retested to make sure down.


----------



## Izzie74

nobump said:


> Izzie have seen others say that you can get a better result from a FET. Your body goes through less stress. How many eggs do you have frozen?

That's another issue. We only have one embryo ...


----------



## tulip1975

I'm starting day 5 of stims today, ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I have 18 follicles total, and the lead three are 12, 11, and 10. Doc seems happy with the lining and the progress so far.


----------



## tulip1975

Izzie - that's a close call, but I don't think you can make a wrong decision here.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay Tulip on your progress!!

Izzie of course only you can decide what's right for you but as for me I have 1 3AA still frozen and am now doing a fresh cycle. For me I felt that since the others didn't work out how I wanted and were better quality it just made sense even financially to start again. Now we are doing a warranty program so if we do have frozen we have to use them before doing another fresh. If you are staying with the same clinic and end up having another one frozen and later decide to a frozen cycle you could use both. Something to think about bit as always tough decisions..


----------



## nobump

Tulip - that fab progress!

Izzie - I like what Peachy has said, would that be an option? do a fresh cycle see if you end up with more to freeze?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Tulip- Fingers crossed so everything will be great during your steaming process!

Barb... Sending you a lot of baby dust for you!!!

I am a little down... I tested this morning and there was just a very faint line. It's getting lighter and lighter every day. I think is still the HCG from the shot leaving my body... I am 7dp5dt today and I wish I could see the lines getting darker... :(


----------



## barbikins

Izzy, I'm glad AF arrived b/c now you can move on quickly!
It's difficult when you have one embie left. I hope it works for you. 
Fingers are crossed! I'd use the frozen before going for another Fresh b/c it's a lot of money & you've already paid to have it frozen. But I understand there are a lot of 'what if's' associated to it. 

Thank you, Miracle! I am keeping super busy this week thankfully.
I'm trying not to google too much :) tee hee
I am sorry - you're right, it would likely get darker at this point right? It's like being 12dpo. You can only hold onto hope. That's what you have to have. 
It's stressful. I'm goign to test too but I'm stressed at not seeing two lines AGAIN.


----------



## babey

Hey ladies! I'm new to the ivf forum... I had an ectopic in August 2013 and my fallopian tubes are badly damaged so very unlikely I will convieve naturally :(
My partner and I have just been referred to a specialist and started the process with regards to ivf and just undergoing all of the blood tests / semen analysis / ultrasounds etc. they said I will probably need to have my tubes removed before ivf. Is this normal? 
We have a follow up appointment on 25th march.. I'm very excited! 

Xx


----------



## Deepsea

Izzie - what a tough choice. If finances aren't a problem maybe a fresh cycle to up your chances at high quality embryos. But FET is much easier in your body and cheaper, and I think if it were me I'd lean towards this option. But go with your gut instinct. You'll know what's right for you. 

Tulip- progressing nicely! 18 follicles is quite impressive!

We'll I'm officially PUPO!!! It's surreal. Transferred 2 full stage blastocysts (my clinics grading). Doctor said everything was looking perfect. OTD is February 28.


----------



## Peachy1584

Deepsea congrats on being pupo!!

Hello Babey! I have my left tube still and I know they want to remove them if you have hydro so not sure about your situation have to wait to see what RE says. Best of luck though with all this craziness!


----------



## Izzie74

nobump said:


> Tulip - that fab progress!
> 
> Izzie - I like what Peachy has said, would that be an option? do a fresh cycle see if you end up with more to freeze?

I like what Peachy said as well, but out of two fresh cycles we only have one frostie, so there is a high chance we won't get any more.


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Izzie - what a tough choice. If finances aren't a problem maybe a fresh cycle to up your chances at high quality embryos. But FET is much easier in your body and cheaper, and I think if it were me I'd lean towards this option. But go with your gut instinct. You'll know what's right for you.
> 
> Tulip- progressing nicely! 18 follicles is quite impressive!
> 
> We'll I'm officially PUPO!!! It's surreal. Transferred 2 full stage blastocysts (my clinics grading). Doctor said everything was looking perfect. OTD is February 28.




barbikins said:


> Izzy, I'm glad AF arrived b/c now you can move on quickly!
> It's difficult when you have one embie left. I hope it works for you.
> Fingers are crossed! I'd use the frozen before going for another Fresh b/c it's a lot of money & you've already paid to have it frozen. But I understand there are a lot of 'what if's' associated to it.
> 
> Thank you, Miracle! I am keeping super busy this week thankfully.
> I'm trying not to google too much :) tee hee
> I am sorry - you're right, it would likely get darker at this point right? It's like being 12dpo. You can only hold onto hope. That's what you have to have.
> It's stressful. I'm goign to test too but I'm stressed at not seeing two lines AGAIN.

We decided last night to go with fet. Easier on the body, cheaper and pointless freezing it if we don't try with it. Got to go for scan on day 2-8 of next cycle to make sure all back to normal and then see dr for fet protocol. Thanks everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie so glad you made a decision and can now move forward. Praying this little bean sticks as it had to be very strong just to make it to freeze :happydance:


----------



## nobump

Good luck Izzie!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck izzy!

Hi ladies

Time is flying by. I started stims on saturday and will be on day 7 tomorrow...when I will have b/w and u/s. 

I've been told I will stim for 12 days....which means ER after wed next week....eek!!


----------



## barbikins

Good Lucky, Izzy! Fingers Crossed hard.
It's difficult decisions eh? 
I hope it works for you.

Excited for you, Breaking!
Let us know how many follies you're gearing up to have.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea congrats on being pupo!!! Sticky vibes on your way!! 

Babey... Welcome aboard! This group is amazing and it helped me so much. All the positive thoughts and good energy around here made my days better during this 2ww. 

Izzy... I will cross all my fingers for you! I am glad you will be back to the game again! 

Tomorrow is my BETA... scary!!!!! As you all know I am have been testing every morning and with FRER and I think my HCG from the trigger shot never left my system! What is wrong with me???? At 4dp5dt (11 days after my trigger shot) the testing line was really dark... today I am at 8dp5dt (14 1/2 days after my trigger shot) and I have a light pink testing line. It's visible. I never got a complete white test. I am trying to keep myself positive and think I am still on the game. 

Good luck to you all!!! I really wish all the best for all of you!!! I will post the results tomorrow after my Beta.


----------



## barbikins

Miracle, it's very possible you're preggo! Can you post a photo of your test?
Did you test today?
Usually by 11dpo so light its a squinter!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Miracle...FX it's your bfp!!..yes post a pic of your test!!

Barb...i had 12 follies at my baseline and then still 12 after 3 days of meds. i hope this means these 12 will continue to grow together!!!


----------



## barbikins

Good stuff! 12 is nice!


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Deepsea congrats on being pupo!!! Sticky vibes on your way!!
> 
> Babey... Welcome aboard! This group is amazing and it helped me so much. All the positive thoughts and good energy around here made my days better during this 2ww.
> 
> Izzy... I will cross all my fingers for you! I am glad you will be back to the game again!
> 
> Tomorrow is my BETA... scary!!!!! As you all know I am have been testing every morning and with FRER and I think my HCG from the trigger shot never left my system! What is wrong with me???? At 4dp5dt (11 days after my trigger shot) the testing line was really dark... today I am at 8dp5dt (14 1/2 days after my trigger shot) and I have a light pink testing line. It's visible. I never got a complete white test. I am trying to keep myself positive and think I am still on the game.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! I really wish all the best for all of you!!! I will post the results tomorrow after my Beta.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## nobump

FX for you Miracle.


----------



## MiracleAngel

I tried to get a good pic on my phone, but is so blurry... I will try to take when I get home this evening... Thanks for the wishes :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

Miracle - fx'd that you'll have your 100% certain BFP tomorrow!

Deepsea - congrats on your successful ET! 

I talked to my nurse, and she said ER will likely be Monday or Tuesday. My next scan is tomorrow morning.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Of course I could not resist and tested again when I came back from work&#8230; Nothing at all on the stick! :( I will keep thinking the pee was too diluted&#8230; Why in the hell I could not wait until tomorrow??? Now I won't sleep...:cry:


----------



## Peachy1584

Praying things go your way Miracle :hugs:

Tulip I am so glad this cycle is working out for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

About to inject day 6 of stims 

...and I've got an u/s first thing tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies. 

Update from u/s today...nurse said I've got 16 follies however 5 of them are leading in size.

I hope the others catch up. This was after 6 days of gonal f. I am to continue and go back for u/s on monday.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tulip1975

That's great, Breaking! Sounds like everything is going very well!

I'm on Day 7 of stims. Ultrasound this morning - I couldn't even keep up with all of the measurements he was calling out. The 3 largest were 18mm, there were lots of others of various sizes, and there were 4 that are still under 10mm. Blood tests will determine whether I go back tomorrow or Sunday. It sounds likely that I will trigger Sunday night with ER on Tuesday morning.

Can't remember if I have mentioned before, but I have had two different injection mishaps - one with Lupron and another a few days later with Menopur. I ended up drawing blood when I pulled the needle out, so now I have 2 big bruises on my belly. Gross!


----------



## Peachy1584

Breaking there's still time for them to catch up : )

Tulip sounds like things are going great good for you!


----------



## River54

Great news Breaking :)

tulip - ouch on the bruising - soo worth it when you get your bfp!

Miracles - thinking about you today :)


----------



## Izzie74

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Update from u/s today...nurse said I've got 16 follies however 5 of them are leading in size.
> 
> I hope the others catch up. This was after 6 days of gonal f. I am to continue and go back for u/s on monday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I had to do 11 days of gonal. You still have lots of time for the others to catch up.


----------



## tulip1975

Just talked to my nurse - she counted 13 follicles over 10mm and 4 under. Based on my E2, I'll have one more scan on Sunday and possibly trigger that night. So now ER is either Tuesday or Wednesday. So close!


----------



## nobump

Sounds as though you are all making good progress!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just got my Beta results... I had a chemical pregnancy. HCG level was 8. Just will wait AF... :(


----------



## Peachy1584

So very sorry Miracle hope you can move forward soon :hugs:


----------



## nobump

:hugs: :hugs: Spoke to soon, sorry to hear your news Miracle


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Miracle...sorry hun :hugs:

Thanks for the advice/support ladies.. looking fwd to u/s on monday to see the progress!


----------



## River54

:hugs: Miracles, so sorry


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Just got my Beta results... I had a chemical pregnancy. HCG level was 8. Just will wait AF... :(

I'm so sorry to hear that. It's not a good feeling. Thinking if you :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

Very sorry, Miracle. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Hello! May I join? only just decided that we would try a round of IVF and see what happens. We have our consultation March 4th. NOt sure they will be able to help us, as I have a uterine defect that im fairly certain is at the root of all this trouble, even though my OBGYN would disagree. Otherwise, we have unexplained infertility and I hate that!


----------



## Izzie74

LolaM said:


> Hello! May I join? only just decided that we would try a round of IVF and see what happens. We have our consultation March 4th. NOt sure they will be able to help us, as I have a uterine defect that im fairly certain is at the root of all this trouble, even though my OBGYN would disagree. Otherwise, we have unexplained infertility and I hate that!

Hi Lola, good to have you with us. I too have the annoying 'unexplained infertility' diagnoses. It drives me mad in this day and age that they cannot find any problem, yet still we cannot conceive. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Deepsea

Miracle- sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you :hugs:

Lola- welcome, I hope your consult will give you some answers

Afm- I've hit the middle of my tww.... Starting to doubt the whole process, but still sitting there waiting for any sign or symptom that something is going on... I know I'm driving myself crazy but it's almost impossible to not symptom spot. I really have no symptoms, actually feeling much better these last couple days. Fx this worked. OTD February 28


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Lola I hope this works for you!

Izzie how are you doing?

Deep the 2ww drives everyone a little crazy but not long to go now? Are you planning on testing early? I have a bad relationship with those things : )


----------



## tulip1975

Hi Lola - a specialist consult could lend a fresh new perspective. No offense to our OB/GYNs, but most don't spend their time researching or experimenting with advanced reproductive technologies. 

Best of luck!


----------



## tulip1975

My last scan was this morning. I had 4 follicles at 21, so I am ready to trigger tonight. Because my E2 is almost 4,000, I will be injecting only 5,000 units of Novarel. I guess that means I can start testing earlier, ha! 

RE said I have 12-14 mature follicles but they'll retrieve from the others as well. I have really been feeling them since yesterday!


----------



## Deepsea

Yes I'm testing early. I honestly don't know how some people manage to wait the full tww without testing. I'll start testing tomorrow.


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip that's a fab number hope they get em all!

Deep I know what you mean about waiting but I feel like I was just as crazy when it was positive as when it was negative! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## LolaM

I have never had a reason to test, never even been late. I responded well to femara and metformin we just didn't get pregnant, even with IUI. My dr agrees that we have done what we can here, and he knows the IVF dr we are using because HE used him also. We are foster to adopt parents and with all the ups and downs of fostering, we decided we had to try one last time for a baby they couldn't keep threatening to take away. We have been TTC for over 3 years now.

Once you got into the dr to start the process, how quickly did it happen? does it usualy take a few cycles? I have had a lot of tests through my own dr including SA, hormone level checks and HSG.


----------



## tulip1975

LolaM said:


> I have never had a reason to test, never even been late. I responded well to femara and metformin we just didn't get pregnant, even with IUI. My dr agrees that we have done what we can here, and he knows the IVF dr we are using because HE used him also. We are foster to adopt parents and with all the ups and downs of fostering, we decided we had to try one last time for a baby they couldn't keep threatening to take away. We have been TTC for over 3 years now.
> 
> Once you got into the dr to start the process, how quickly did it happen? does it usualy take a few cycles? I have had a lot of tests through my own dr including SA, hormone level checks and HSG.


That's wonderful what you are doing! It must be difficult to know that a child may not be able to stay for good. 

I had a consult with my RE on Dec 26th. He ordered an all new round of blood tests for both of us. He didn't ask for a new SA because we had just done an IUI cycle in November and he was happy to take those records. 

Then had to wait for next cycle to start, had more CD3 blood work and an "office hysteroscopy" to check the cervix, then 3 weeks of BCP. I have my egg retrieval tomorrow, about 8 1/2 weeks after my initial consult. I had an extra week added because I was not suppressed and had to have two cysts drained the day before I started my stimulation injections. I have a little more than 2 weeks to go until we know the result, so that's 10 1/2 weeks total. 

So it's all pretty quick in the scheme of things.


----------



## LolaM

tulip1975 said:


> That's wonderful what you are doing! It must be difficult to know that a child may not be able to stay for good.
> 
> I had a consult with my RE on Dec 26th. He ordered an all new round of blood tests for both of us. He didn't ask for a new SA because we had just done an IUI cycle in November and he was happy to take those records.
> 
> Then had to wait for next cycle to start, had more CD3 blood work and an "office hysteroscopy" to check the cervix, then 3 weeks of BCP. I have my egg retrieval tomorrow, about 8 1/2 weeks after my initial consult. I had an extra week added because I was not suppressed and had to have two cysts drained the day before I started my stimulation injections. I have a little more than 2 weeks to go until we know the result, so that's 10 1/2 weeks total.
> 
> So it's all pretty quick in the scheme of things.

its worst when they are sending a child back to people you know aren't worth their salt. Awful people, where he wont have the opportunities and the attention and care we can offer him! 
it has been a while since we did any blood work or an SA, so I suppose they may want to redo that, makes sense. And I don't know how thorough the SA was, or if there is missing info they will need. I guess we will find out when we get there! I can not believe I am "one of those people" when you hear about people having difficulties, you never imagine it can happen to you


----------



## tulip1975

I was so naïve when I started TTC at 35. I thought I had all the time in the world, and when I got my BFP 4 months later, my life was progressing exactly as I intended. All it seemed to take was a missed m/c to throw my hormones into chaos. I suddenly had problems I had never had before. And 3 years (and 25 pounds) later, I'm still trying for #1.

I was at the clinic this morning, and the lady waiting next to me told me that today was her last day of stims. She said she felt like her body didn't feel like her body anymore. I completely understand that feeling. My ovaries are huge now. It seems like I can feel everything.

Dr. Google upset me last night. There was an RE I found who writes articles and answers questions in the comment section, and he said that he thinks 5,000 units of Novarel is too little and causes quality issues with the eggs. I try to remember that my RE is one of the best and knows what he is doing. And the lab is also one of the best - set up by CCRM. Google is not my friend.


----------



## MiracleAngel

tulip1975 said:


> I was so naïve when I started TTC at 35. I thought I had all the time in the world, and when I got my BFP 4 months later, my life was progressing exactly as I intended. All it seemed to take was a missed m/c to throw my hormones into chaos. I suddenly had problems I had never had before. And 3 years (and 25 pounds) later, I'm still trying for #1.
> 
> I was at the clinic this morning, and the lady waiting next to me told me that today was her last day of stims. She said she felt like her body didn't feel like her body anymore. I completely understand that feeling. My ovaries are huge now. It seems like I can feel everything.
> 
> Dr. Google upset me last night. There was an RE I found who writes articles and answers questions in the comment section, and he said that he thinks 5,000 units of Novarel is too little and causes quality issues with the eggs. I try to remember that my RE is one of the best and knows what he is doing. And the lab is also one of the best - set up by CCRM. Google is not my friend.


Tulip... I am right with you. When I started planning to have a family I was 35. Year ago. I thought I had no issues until I decided to find a good RE just to do all the exams, blood work and scans to make sure everything was alright. First thing he found was hydrosalpinx and I had to remove my left tube. He said my chances to conceive was very little with that bad tube. Then... 2 failed IUIs and now my first failed IVF. This journey sucks!!! It messed up with my life in so many ways... I can't do sh%$%$##%^ at work, can't have a normal sex life (because when I am not in my fertile period I don't even want to do anything... poor husband) and also with all my friends having baby, I am day after day being more distant of my circle of friends. I hope God give me (give us ... if you believe in God) strength to go through this as I have still 2 paid cycles of IVF and I hope it works next time! 

Have a good day all! I wish all in this forum the best luck and all of us end up with a little one in our arms some day.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

I agree, Miracle - it messes with every aspect of our lives. I hope we can all get to the other side of this and rejoin the world very soon!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

It's true...this journey is an emotional roller coaster...not to mention the physical and financial strain. 

Tulip...following along with you...did you get your ER date? or did I miss that?

I'm scheduled for fri/sat....find out for sure on wed.


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> It's true...this journey is an emotional roller coaster...not to mention the physical and financial strain.
> 
> Tulip...following along with you...did you get your ER date? or did I miss that?
> 
> I'm scheduled for fri/sat....find out for sure on wed.

You are so close, Breaking! Good luck!

My ER is tomorrow morning. I am starting to feel nauseated from the hCG shot.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...goodluck tomorrow!!!!! be sure to give us an update when you can.


----------



## Izzie74

Tulip and Miracle - Your ttc stories are so familiar. We got married when I was 35 and started trying 6 months later. My sister had come off the pill and got pregnant the following month. I thought I would have plain sailing too. But now, almost 4 years later we are thinking of fet as our final shot at a rainbow baby. It's just so bloody depressing.


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking - thanks! I'll be giving the full report as soon as I can. 

Miracle - my sister also got pregnant the first month after quitting birth control. She had a m/c at 7 weeks, but she got pregnant again immediately after and is now 20 weeks. Of course, she's only 26.

We've decided that we're only doing one fresh IVF cycle. If we get frozen embryos, we'll do FET, but if not - then we are done. IVF was our way of putting an end date on TTC so that we don't keep living in limbo.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Tulip, Miracle, and Izzie,

Just wanted to pipe in and say that your posts also hit a cord with me, I remember 2 years ago, when I was 34 having a discussion about having children and starting TTC with dh, it was such a naive and fun time, I thought I would be pregnant in 6 months, buying the POAS ovulation kits and pregnancy tests! Month after month, bfn, then the embarrassment of going to see a RE, talking about your intimate sex lives! Hang on wasn't baby making suppose to be fun!!! Everyone of your friends having babies, now on the 2 child asking you, so when are you having kids? My sister preg with her 2nd, my mum had my sisters at 38 and 40! Then the devastation of hearing that dh has a severe male factor! Where did that come from? He is so fit and healthy! Finally going through our first IVF 2 years later and a BFN! So, devastating, so disappointing, can I have the courage to do this again?


----------



## nobump

Your stories mirror mine, meet my husband, when I was 28, got together with him just before turning 30, we started trying 5 years, got bloods done after a year and all looked fine. Waited a while then went back to the docs, repeated bloods and hubby had an SA and the results where not great, I got sent for a lap, all checked out fine.... now I am turning 39 in April, and all but told this cycle is over before they perform ER, got an AMH of less than 4, been on stims for 12 days and only one decent size follicle with a 60% chance of there being an EGG.. going back on on Wed for a scan and bloods, and then scheduled for ER on Friday with transfer if fertilised on the Monday.

When leaving work tonight a friend asked how I was... would have loved to have a chat with her.... but she has only just announced she is pregnant recently, I am happy for her, but don't feel it is fair to burden her with my probs... may tell her afterwards, but really don't want to make her uncomfortable...

Don't think we will got through another cycle if this doesn't work, don't think I can cope with the drugs... DH is truning 50 this year as well, he is scared about the whole thing... he is standing behind me, but in reality it is this year or not at all.. he thinks he will be to old soon, not for now, but when we have moody teenager, doesn't what the hassle when he is in his 60s, can see his point...

Good luck with Tulip and all :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Peachy1584

Nobump I am sorry about your news. I hope it picks up or you figure out a different plan :hugs:


----------



## Luciola

Hi nobump, I haven't posted in this thread but have been lurking around. My husband is turning 49 this year and although he is really showing all the passion and determination of having children with me, we are very aware that we are running out of time. I totally understand you. 

We also have 3 step kids (teens & preteen) living with us full time, they were all "unexpected" according to my husband as he never wanted kids and more kids. So you can imagine my frustration. Best episode was when we first visited our RE, the doctor said to my husband in front of me " oh you already have had children but your fertility may well have declined for the past 10 years", just heart breaking.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Good morning ladies I wish nobody had to go through this. I have a couple of friends who could not have kids and I see in their faces that life is not complete. They are all past 40 now and are not TTC anymore. They got dogs instead :dog: That's sad and it hurts to think I might have to do the same. I will take a break for a couple of cycles. Bought my tickets to visit my family in Brazil in April and enjoy 2 weeks without thinking about this. I will probably start the process in April or maybe May.

Thanks for sharing your stories. It doesn't make life any better, but at least we know we are not alone! :flower:

For the ones that are actively in the process: GOOD LUCK!!! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Nobump, I am just praying for you. 
Miracle, I guess taking a break would be good. So that when you start the next ivf cycle your body has recovered . I know ivf takes toll physically and emotionally as well.


----------



## barbikins

@nobump, Im really sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. I hope you get to do a full cycle very soon.xo

@tulip, good luck today! Let us know how it went when you feel up to it. FX

@Luciola, that must be hard. How are you handling going through IF and having step kids? I have a step kid & I find it makes it more difficult & often wish my hubby didn't have a kid w/someone else so if I can never get pregnant, we would both be living a child-free life and be free. But we're not. Some times it makes it hard too when she's around & I see her with my DH. He still gets to be a dad & I don't. So we're not equals & that some times is hurtful.

AFM, I am 11dpo (or 8dp3dt) and got a bfn. I know I still have a shot but I am pretty sure I'm not preggo. I'm gutted.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So heartbreaking reading your stories...sending you all big :hugs:

I'm close to ER so as you can imagine very hormonal....last night DH and i had an argument....i went to bed and cried....bc i hate this feeling of helplessness and how ttc effects us!

There is nothing about this journey that is easy....but there are a couple things I'm thankful for and one is meeting ladies here...there are a few ladies on here that im so thankful to have met!!


----------



## Coolstar

Barbikins, when are you going to have your beta test? 
I am in suppression phase and spotting today. I am really freaked out :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip....

How did it go?!


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle have a wonderful vacation away from reality and treat yourself like a queen!

Coolstar I don't think it's anything to worry about but give the clinic a call to set your mind at ease.

Barbikins I hope the test is wrong. I know Fet's can take longer to implant and truly hope this is the case for you.


----------



## barbikins

Peachy, the FET takes longer to implant? Really? I never knew this.


----------



## barbikins

Coolstar, what CD are you?
I have my test on Monday, March 3rd!


----------



## Peachy1584

When I had my fet I had 2 but only 1 was hatching and he told me "sometimes they can be a little slow because they have to wake up but they do catch up". I know it's not technical terms but despite my outcome 1 did implant and grow. Other ladies have reported lower initial betas but it's the doubling time that matters. Do you have more frosties?


----------



## barbikins

Interesting. Since this I did some reading via: google & yeah it can happen.
I do have three frosties left.


----------



## Izzie74

Fx for you Barby


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks for the support!

I am still so sleepy from egg retrieval today. They were able to retrieve 15 eggs. That's all I know so far - they said they will let me know how many are mature and how many fertilized tomorrow.


----------



## barbikins

Awesome news Tulip! Go rest up xo


----------



## nobump

Feeling more positive today, hope scan tomorrow is more promising, will be going through retrieval on Friday, it only takes one after all. It still might work. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## River54

Good news tulip :)

afm - well, waiting for the beta was hard. It was even harder looking at the results online at work and getting a zero beta.
Glad that OH works with me, and we could just go for a walk at lunch and process it.
Next time I think I'll just keep testing, as this was a killer on the nerves.
We talked about where the $ will come from for the next try. Not sure yet, might even have to be a loan now. Not sure when to start again either, but I think we'll ask the clinic about that. Wine is def on the menu tonight!


----------



## Deepsea

Miracle- 15 eggs, wonderful! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow

River- I'm so sorry... glad you OH was there today for the support. I would definately enjoy that wine.

AFM- This week is dragging. I have absolutely no symptoms. All tests have been negative so far. I'm 6dp5dt. I would have thought something would be showing up by now.... We need someone on this thread to change this streak of negatives up! Today I've been down in the dumps all day thinking that this didn't work. If I get a negative beta on Friday I am so enjoying some wine this weekend.

My beta is scheduled from 14 days after ER, but it looks like a lot or others are scheduled for several days later than this... does it make any difference?


----------



## barbikins

@nobump, good luck! I wish you the best!

@river, I am so sorry love. It's really difficult, I know.
I can't deal with the suspense of waiting for BETA. That's why I test.
And that way when I get to BETA, I'm not totally crushed right on the spot.
I hope you guys can figure out another cycle. I know, it costs so damn much!


----------



## barbikins

Deepsea said:


> Miracle- 15 eggs, wonderful! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow
> 
> River- I'm so sorry... glad you OH was there today for the support. I would definately enjoy that wine.
> 
> AFM- This week is dragging. I have absolutely no symptoms. All tests have been negative so far. I'm 6dp5dt. I would have thought something would be showing up by now.... We need someone on this thread to change this streak of negatives up! Today I've been down in the dumps all day thinking that this didn't work. If I get a negative beta on Friday I am so enjoying some wine this weekend.
> 
> My beta is scheduled from 14 days after ER, but it looks like a lot or others are scheduled for several days later than this... does it make any difference?

I am 8dp3dt so equivalent to you & I've been feeling the SAME today. It's like while I know I could still get a bfn, I'm pretty sure I wont. You know?
I went in two weeks exact from transfer so 17dpo. It's too long, if you ask me.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...that is great..yay for ER. let us know how they fertilize! 

River.. :hugs: it is crushing to go thru so much on this journey for a bfn. Enjoy the wine and support from your OH. I hope your bfp is around the corner!

Miracle.. goodluck hun. Clinics have thier own protocol...i think 14dpo is good beta day. 

Barbi...I'm rooting for you. B..A...R...B...go team go! 
:)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! I will be testing tonight (got a bfp the eve of 11dpo last time) and tomorrow of course. and every fucking day until I can drink booze again.


----------



## Peachy1584

River :hugs:

Nobump I'm so glad you're feeling better about things. Loads of luck for a great report!

Tulip good for you that's awesome!

Barbikins that's great that you still have 3 frosties left. I wish we could always pick out the right one the first time but sometimes it does take a couple tries.

Afm- everything looked good at baseline and start stims on Sat. I wish I were more excited. It's just hard having been through so much. I need to hear you gals' Bfp's for encouragement!


----------



## 3chords

Looks like I'll be joining you guys later this year (well unless we're pregnant this cycle which I don't really believe is the case). We switched clinics/REs today and the new plan is to do a natural cycle next cycle which will give my lining time to recuperate after clomid and also do some extra tests like 3D sonography and a colour doppler for uterine blood flow. Basically to get the best possible picture of the state of my uterus. Then we can go ahead with IVF in April. The new RE is giving us a 75-80% chance in the first 2 cycles of IVF so that's at least encouraging.


----------



## LolaM

3chords said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you guys later this year (well unless we're pregnant this cycle which I don't really believe is the case). We switched clinics/REs today and the new plan is to do a natural cycle next cycle which will give my lining time to recuperate after clomid and also do some extra tests like 3D sonography and a colour doppler for uterine blood flow. Basically to get the best possible picture of the state of my uterus. Then we can go ahead with IVF in April. The new RE is giving us a 75-80% chance in the first 2 cycles of IVF so that's at least encouraging.

Well that is great news, high for IVF! I would be happy with 40% since I have about 1% on my own. I don't feel excited or nervous yet. I am only going for a consultation and im not entirely sure they can help me. :shrug:


----------



## Deepsea

barbikins said:


> Thanks hun! I will be testing tonight (got a bfp the eve of 11dpo last time) and tomorrow of course. and every fucking day until I can drink booze again.

I love this! Today as I have felt so down in the dumps I have been planning this weekend if I get a BFN. My plans definately involve wine, margaritas, whatever else I want!


----------



## Coolstar

Miracle, wow 15 eggs......when will be ET ? Fxed for you.
I had a talk with my doctor she told me nothing to worry if it is only spotting. I was so scared that I called my clinic 7 times until they let me talk with my doc. I also read online that it is not very uncommon and it is called break through bleeding. I thought suppression phase will be cool, nothing much to worry but with so much tension I am just wondering how you ladies are coping with simulation, ER, ET,Beta..... I am just praying for all of us.


----------



## Coolstar

barbikins said:


> Thanks hun! I will be testing tonight (got a bfp the eve of 11dpo last time) and tomorrow of course. and every fucking day until I can drink booze again.

Barb, I can't imagine what the 2ww will be. For me I would go crazy . Hope you get a bfp soon.lots of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## Luciola

barbikins said:


> @Luciola, that must be hard. How are you handling going through IF and having step kids? I have a step kid & I find it makes it more difficult & often wish my hubby didn't have a kid w/someone else so if I can never get pregnant, we would both be living a child-free life and be free. But we're not. Some times it makes it hard too when she's around & I see her with my DH. He still gets to be a dad & I don't. So we're not equals & that some times is hurtful.

Hi Barbi, no it is not easy at all. Being stepmom dealing with infertility is a hell on earth, it s not for weak hearts. As I said, my husband told me all my step kids were "unexpected", and when we started to TTC, he firmly believed we d succeed the first try since he s only got easy "accidents" previously. But 14 months later, after all these tries & fertility treatment we are still empty arms. Now I am really feeling the failure as a woman - compared to _the other woman_.

I sometimes say to my husband that never mind just us two when we are old&#8230; but when you are a step mother, having a child/ren together also makes you a REAL part of your own family, kinda egoist but I think all the step moms can relate.

One thing I can be happy with today is that all the kids are on board with us on TTC - they know what we are doing, IVF etc&#8230; and they are fully supportive (not easy to get today's status, they were fearful and rejected the idea a year ago). Funny enough our first IVF (failed, C/P) really brought us together, because it was as if we are all working together to make this baby project work&#8230; I don't know how old your SD is, but involve her, probably, at a right time, you ll find you have one more member in your team, and have faith in your husband ( it is easy said than done because A LOT of people will challenge you) that he wants child/ren with you, as badly as you do.


----------



## LolaM

I have rescheduled my consultation for march 11th so we could get an earlier time because we have to drive 3 hours away and we have to come back that night, so it wont be too late when we get home


----------



## tulip1975

River - I am sorry. :hugs:

nobump - fx'd for you! Let us know how it goes. 

Coolstar - the suppression phase was the worst part for me, so I completely understand. 

Barb and Deepsea - I have a bottle of Taittinger already chilled and waiting for me. I hardly drink, but these TTC cycles feel like deprivation, so I almost dream about having alcohol. 

I did not realize how sore I would be after ER. Once I finally woke up for real around 5pm yesterday, I was in tons of pain. Getting up is the worst. I'm better today, but nowhere close to 100%. I didn't even bother taking Tylenol until this morning because I don't think it works.


----------



## barbikins

@luciola, so you understand what it's like :) My SD is 9 so I wont be getting her involved. Plus, we lost a baby 2.5 years ago & if we never end up concieving I think it would be too hard on her. She's too young to understand.
But yes it's hard to see my hubby fathering someone else's child. Someone who was fertile enough for a 'whoops' and who makes our life challenging. Someone who brought a healthy child into his life. Some thing I haven' been able to master yet. Anyway, it's hard. I always think, OK well if we cant have a kid we'll be child-less & have fun & lots of money saved & vacations. But nope, not the true story because he has a kid so there are still responsibilities grounding us. It's difficult to wrap my mind around if I never get pregnant. Anyway - get to that bridge when I cross it. I am glad that your Step Kids are supportive & you find that it helps you.

@tulip. I'm sorry the ER hurt that much! I know once I got up & went home, I was very sore & needed help to walk to the car & home but as the day went on, I got progressively better. By the next day I was like 80% better. I hope that you get better soon! XO Great numbers btw!

AFM, I got a negative today at 9dp3dt. So I know I"m out :(


----------



## MiracleAngel

Barbikins - Sorry for your BFN today... I am really sad for you. I feel your pain.

I just came back from my RE office and he was as frustrated as I am. He said my cycle went so well. Excellent quality embryos, perfect transfer, perfect lining... He almost apologized. I will do my next round in April. A few more blood work to do to see if there's any abnormal results on my immunity system. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> I am still so sleepy from egg retrieval today. They were able to retrieve 15 eggs. That's all I know so far - they said they will let me know how many are mature and how many fertilized tomorrow.

Brilliant news!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...oh no!..that sounds awful...hope your recovery is fast!!

As for alcohol -. It is my lifeline at the end of a failed tww. Not in an alcoholic way but in a..i realllll enjoy a glass of wine and I'm so glad to have one to lift my spirits!


AFM...had an u/s and b/w today and there are 8-10 leading follies...one is at 20mm.

However I'm not quite ready for friday...so ER tentative Sat/Sun.

I just got a call and have to decrease my stims again tonight...so definitely getting close!


----------



## tulip1975

Barb - sorry about your BFN today. I hope it's just too early.

Breaking - that's a great report from your scan. Dang, your 20 will be 26 by the time you get to Saturday!

I just received my fertilization report. I had 17 eggs total (15 was their prelim count), 13 mature, and 7 fertilized. So much for 70% fertilizing with ICSI, but I'll take 7.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...report is good...7 is great it means you have quite a few to freeze!!! do u have an ET day?

I am already uncomfortable so I cannot imagine how I will feel in a few days. My belly looks huge.

I had to wear a skirt today cause I can't fit into my trousers. Who knows what I'm going to wear the next 2 days.


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking Dawn said:


> Tulip...report is food...7 is great it means you have quite a few to freeze!!! do u have an ET day?
> 
> I am already uncomfortable so I cannot imagine how I will feel in a few days. My belly looks huge.
> 
> I had to wear a skirt today cause I can't fit into my trousers. Who knows what I'm going to wear the next 2 days.

I hope we get to freeze some, because this is my one and only fresh cycle!

My transfer is scheduled for mid-morning Friday. They said they will call me early that morning to tell me if it is getting pushed to Sunday. 

Not to freak you out - but my belly is bigger today than it was before my ER. I look 5 months pregnant.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tulip1975 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tulip...report is food...7 is great it means you have quite a few to freeze!!! do u have an ET day?
> 
> I am already uncomfortable so I cannot imagine how I will feel in a few days. My belly looks huge.
> 
> I had to wear a skirt today cause I can't fit into my trousers. Who knows what I'm going to wear the next 2 days.
> 
> I hope we get to freeze some, because this is my one and only fresh cycle!
> 
> My transfer is scheduled for mid-morning Friday. They said they will call me early that morning to tell me if it is getting pushed to Sunday.
> 
> Not to freak you out - but my belly is bigger today than it was before my ER. I look 5 months pregnant.Click to expand...


It's just around the corner...goodluck!!!

I'm thinking of taking some time off next week...since my ER is expected for the wknd I thought I would take it was next week. so hopeful I will be at home in pjs....lol


----------



## Coolstar

Tulip, 7 is a great number !!! My doc told me during consultation that women with endo has low egg quality. So your ET and fertilisation number is quiet good.


----------



## Peachy1584

Coolstar I have endo and my doctor has never told me that and my egg quality was great last cycle. Are you sure he didn't mean a certain severity of it or I have heard of endometrioma resulting in poor quality?


----------



## Coolstar

Peachy, by endo i meant endometriosis. I am sorry i did not know both the terms meant different things. I was assuming endo and endometriosis are same.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes that's what I meant by endo and I have it. It makes my flo a lot more painful but hasn't affected my fertility or my eggs. I just don't want anyone to think (especially you) that just because they have it they won't get good eggs because I did. I hope your cycle goes beautifully and you get perfect eggs!


----------



## nobump

Tulip - that's great news when is ET?

Breaking - FX for ER!

River - sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Barb - put that test away!!! FX for you this time

Miracle - where are how are you getting on?

Fab to see so many new names on the thread as well, good luck everyone.



AFM - Was feeling wiped out yesterday... had another scan, might have 2 follicles from right ovary, left ovary has not responded... but they said they will still drain. Nurse said she had seen this working for others.

Took shot last night, can feel things going on...

ER at 10:30 tomorrow, and transfer all being well on Monday!! 

Spending the weekend through with my family as they are closer to the clinic, will see how I feel/look on Saturday, might let my mum in on things...


----------



## barbikins

Yay nobump! So exciting!!! WHOOP!
Can't wait to hear your final results from ER!
And yes, bloating is a major factor!!! Small sacrifice though :)

I got a bfn again today. I am sure we're going to try & thaw two/three embryo next cycle & try for two.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nobump...goodluck with ER..looking fwd to your results!!!


AFM...had u/s and b/w today and everything is looking good: 10 mature follies (>16mm) and the big one is now at 26mm.

There are several..about 7..less mature follies from 10-16mm.

I got my hcg trigger and superfact...and am on "standby " to trigger tonight for ER on sat
I'm waiting for a call from the nurse.


----------



## River54

ooohh breaking - so close!

barb - sorry about the bfn :hugs:

tulip - 7 is great!! FX they get a good report today :)

miracle - FX for your next cycle, glad you got to talk to your re so quickly and know that it was a good cycle, even if the outcome wasn't.

luciola - I have a dd, and so would be a sd to my oh. We told her from the beginning when we were ttc, so she's known all our failures etc. We don't talk too much about it, but she knows when we started IUI, then IVF etc. She wants to have a sibling. She even suggested adoption after this failed IVF...we aren't ready to think about that yet, we'll be trying another IVF. 

afm - we got an email saying we'll have a phone consult march 6 to go over what happened and how to proceed next. I guess that means at least March is a write off. I wonder if they'll let us start in April or we have to wait a bit longer...


----------



## barbikins

River, hope you don't have to wait too long!
And wishing you the best xo
I forget, do you have frosties?


----------



## River54

nope. The one that did make it to day 5 wasn't good enough quality to freeze.


----------



## tulip1975

Breaking - you made it to 26 already! Wow! I would be shocked if you didn't trigger tonight.

Nobump - glad the prognosis is improving, good luck with ER!

River - hope you get going again soon and don't have to wait too long. 

Today is so weird. No appointments, no calls expected from my nurse. I'm just waiting until 8am tomorrow to know if I'm going in for ET or waiting until Sunday. The 2ww is going to be long and boring. It's so busy at work, but I am very distracted with all of this and falling behind.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Nobump...goodluck with ER..looking fwd to your results!!!
> 
> 
> AFM...had u/s and b/w today and everything is looking good: 10 mature follies (>16mm) and the big one is now at 26mm.
> 
> There are several..about 7..less mature follies from 10-16mm.
> 
> I got my hcg trigger and superfact...and am on "standby " to trigger tonight for ER on sat
> I'm waiting for a call from the nurse.

Hey breaking... Why do they get u to trigger? Don't they retrieve the follies from your ovaries and not your tubes. I have always wondered about this.


----------



## barbikins

the trigger further matures the eggs, increases lining & right before you'd normally ovulate, they extract the eggs.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip..

Yes I am triggering tonight...i got the call earlier so I'm set for sat morning ER.

Manda...like Barbi said it's to mature and ovulate. They give you an exact time to trigger based on ER time. I'm also taking superfact at the same time as trigger and that is an ovulation suppressor.

Eek...can't believe this is on sat already!


----------



## tulip1975

Good luck, Breaking!


----------



## LolaM

ok...I have a bit of a nosey question...hubs and I are going to get a loan to do the IVF, so what im wondering is, if any of you got a loan and is it better to go through the clinic or through the bank as a personal loan?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Tulip!

Lola....we didn't get a loan but I personally would take a lot at what rate is being offered and the rules of each loan and decide that way.


----------



## MiracleAngel

LolaM said:


> ok...I have a bit of a nosey question...hubs and I are going to get a loan to do the IVF, so what im wondering is, if any of you got a loan and is it better to go through the clinic or through the bank as a personal loan?

Hello...

I tried to get a loan and checked both, but the they all charge way too much fees... we would end up paying almost 30% more in the end... So we went to our personal funds instead... We did the Atain program where you pay in advance 4 cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)...


----------



## MiracleAngel

nobump said:


> Tulip - that's great news when is ET?
> 
> Breaking - FX for ER!
> 
> River - sorry you got a BFN :hugs:
> 
> Barb - put that test away!!! FX for you this time
> 
> Miracle - where are how are you getting on?
> 
> Fab to see so many new names on the thread as well, good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> AFM - Was feeling wiped out yesterday... had another scan, might have 2 follicles from right ovary, left ovary has not responded... but they said they will still drain. Nurse said she had seen this working for others.
> 
> Took shot last night, can feel things going on...
> 
> ER at 10:30 tomorrow, and transfer all being well on Monday!! something to
> 
> Spending the weekend through with my family as they are closer to the clinic, will see how I feel/look on Saturday, might let my mum in on things...

Hey No bump... My next cycle will be in the end of April... I need to find something to spend my time... other than work... :coffee:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lola we did a home equity loan. Refinancing and a home equity line of credit was also an option. A personal loan was just way too high of interest. Ours is like 5%


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Everyone...
New here...after 7 IUI's Hubby & i are moving to IVF.
A bit scared & stressed. It's alot of money for a one shot deal & not really sure whats exactly is going to happen.
We meet with our Doc March 19th & probably will have our IVF in May.

Looking forward to meeting you all :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

StormySixx said:


> Hi Everyone...
> New here...after 7 IUI's Hubby & i are moving to IVF.
> A bit scared & stressed. It's alot of money for a one shot deal & not really sure whats exactly is going to happen.
> We meet with our Doc March 19th & probably will have our IVF in May.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all :)

Welcome aboard! We are here to support each other on this difficult journey and we will all together cheer for your success!!! :)


----------



## Coolstar

Peachy1584 said:


> Yes that's what I meant by endo and I have it. It makes my flo a lot more painful but hasn't affected my fertility or my eggs. I just don't want anyone to think (especially you) that just because they have it they won't get good eggs because I did. I hope your cycle goes beautifully and you get perfect eggs!

Thanks Peachy, actually I had consultation with three RE, third one being the one I am having ivf with. And everyone told me that endo effects the egg quality :shrug: . It's good to hear that you had good quality egg. For me I am not having pain because of endo in fact had I not been trying for baby I would have never known that I was suffering from endometriosis. Only thing that my cycle is on the shorter side around 24 to 25 days.


----------



## Peachy1584

Cool could a cyst have anything to do with it? I didn't know I had it either until they were in there to remove an ectopic pregnancy that's how they saw it. Always something right ?


----------



## tulip1975

Hi Stormy - welcome and good luck!


----------



## tulip1975

So my ET is going to be today. RE says some of my embryos are showing fragmentation, so he wants to transfer 3 embryos today with assisted hatching. And then monitor the others to see if we could freeze any. 

After only 50% of my mature eggs fertilized with ICSI, I am feeling like my eggs are not in great shape. Not surprising given my age (38.3), but my AMH and AFC led me to believe I'd be ok.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...goodluck with ET.

It only takes one egg and those embies will be much safer in you then not. Sending positive thoughts :)

Hi Stormy...Welcome! I felt that way too after failed iuis....but you will start feeling better. 

Miracle...I'm taking a creative course....to keep myself occupied! I have readings and assignments to do so I'm finding it really helps with all the waiting!

AFM...had trigger last night and suprefact. Will be at clinic in at 9am!!


----------



## Coolstar

Tulip, good luck with ET. What does fragmentation mean ?
Stormy welcome :)
Peachy, in what's stage of ivf you are in ?


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip best of luck to you! Even embies with fragmentation make beautiful babies!

Cool I start stims and lots of pills tomorrow. Hoping it flies by : )


----------



## nobump

Got 2 eggs, progress report tomorrow.
Think drugs are wearing off now.


----------



## barbikins

fingers crossed, nobump!


----------



## River54

FX nobump!

Stormy - welcome :)

tulip - thinking of you!!

breaking - thinking of you too!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Nobump...Fx!!!! grow embies grow!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Good luck girls!!! I will pray for all of you!!! Baby dust everywhere!!!!! :)


----------



## tulip1975

Nobump - fx'd for you! 

Cool star - fragmentation is when the cells do not divide evenly and throw off junk. The higher the fragmentation, the worse the embryo grade is. 

We transferred two Grade 3 and one Grade 2 today. All were 10-cell embryos, which I am reading is a positive thing.

My post-ET instructions say no caffeine. What the what?!


----------



## Peachy1584

Nobump loads of luck!

Tulip congrats on being pupo so exciting !


----------



## Deepsea

Got the call BFN.... Time for some wine.


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome :)

Since the last unsuccessful IUI, There's been so much running through my mind. The reality of IVF/ICSI is now pretty obvious unless Doc says different on March 19th. I'm struggling with how to deal with work, will i need time off (i live 1hr away from the clinic), how many times will i have to got to the Clinic per treatment & how the heck will i shoot myself up with a needle??? :shock: A bit nervous & scared to say the least. 

We have taken out a loan & a line of credit to cover medical fees and hotel costs if needed. Not really something you expect when you get married, that's for sure. Luckily, we have been overwhelmed with the generosity of our family & have 5k towards our first IVF.

Well i guess the only thing i can do now till our Doctors Appointment is enjoy Wine & Sushi as much as i can :winkwink:

All the best to everyone here :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

the clinic im going to is 3 hours away, but my GYN said that he could do any ultra sounds or labs that were needed so we didn't have to keep driving back and forth as much.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> Got the call BFN.... Time for some wine.

Sorry Deepsea I hate these calls :hugs:


----------



## River54

so sorry Deepsea :hugs: - do something nice for yourself over the next few days


----------



## Coolstar

Deepsea, so sorry.....lots of hugs to you.
Nobump and tulip, Fxed for you.
Peachy, all the best. Time will fly now.
Stormy, enjoy till the consultation. Once it's starts the process is very consuming.


----------



## nobump

Deepsea sorry to hear, sending you big hugs


----------



## Izzie74

Sorry deep sea. It's a hard time. Take care


----------



## nobump

I,m out one egg was immature other fertilised abnormally.


----------



## Peachy1584

Nobump :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Nightmare no bump. So sorry.

Dreading doing our fet, getting to et and embryo not bring viable.


----------



## barbikins

No bump I'm so sorry. That's really so disappointing. You doing another retrieval next cycle?! Ugh. 

Deep sea I'm so sorry. Such a disappointing day.

I am waiting for my beta on Monday but already know I'm out and stopped my meds.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Deep sea...so sorry...enjoy the wine :wine:

Nobump :hugs: ...will be doing another retrieval?


AFM...ER was this morning...slept most the afternoon/evening. ER was easier then I thought it

Dr confirmed I had 15 eggs. Wait for fertilization report tomorrow.

I'm glad this step is over and we move on,

Thank you so so soooo much for all your support!!!!


----------



## River54

yay breaking!! do you get a report tomorrow?

no bump - :hugs: so sorry

izzie - FX!


----------



## Coolstar

Nobump, I am so sorry :(
Breaking, Fxed for you.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

River....yes we were told that the embryologist would call us tomorrow..


----------



## nobump

Breaking that's a fab number of eggs. FX for you.


----------



## nobump

We will make a decision once wee see the doctor, with my low AMH and the fact my left ovary didn't respond not sure if we would get a different result. Then again I get 2 cycles paid for on NHS.


----------



## pisces78

Deepsea: So, sorry deepsea :hugs: I know how you feel, it sux! After so much a build up, it is really disappointing. Do you have any frosties?

Nobump: :hugs: That's so disappointing, look after yourself. Hopefully, you have a meeting with your FE to give you a new plan of action, soon.


----------



## LolaM

nobump said:


> We will make a decision once wee see the doctor, with my low AMH and the fact my left ovary didn't respond not sure if we would get a different result. Then again I get 2 cycles paid for on NHS.



well, that might be the only nice thing I have ever heard about NHS. 
I know a gal that they wont treat because her husband has children from his first marriage! Do you have 2 total or 2 MORE? At least the COST isn't going to be a factor in your choice, it is for a lot of people in the US. GL what ever you decide


----------



## nobump

barbikins said:


> No bump I'm so sorry. That's really so disappointing. You doing another retrieval next cycle?! Ugh.
> 
> Deep sea I'm so sorry. Such a disappointing day.
> 
> I am waiting for my beta on Monday but already know I'm out and stopped my meds.

Sorry your having such a tough time with these as well, can they advise why you have issuers either FET? Hugs


----------



## barbikins

No bump we will see what RE says. It's lower odds on a FET. My re told us last time that he has no answers because everything looks great. That's always frustrating. When everything looks like it should have worked. 

Breaking, I just PMd you! Awesome news on 15!! Can't wait to hear an update. Will they try to get it to 5 day blast?! I assume they will. And are you doing a fresh transfer? So glad ER went so well for you!


----------



## nobump

I get 2 cycles total, but FET don't count as a cycle, think I need to wait talent 3 months/periods until I can try again. If we decide to. Will wait and see what doctors says.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...i just replied to you!

The embryologist just called...we have 13 fertilized.....of the 15 one was not mature and 1 didn't fertilize.

We are not doing fresh ...she said my estrogen is too high. So we wait until 5-day to hear how many will be frozen.


I feel so relieved and blessed to come this far. :flower:


----------



## Izzie74

Breaking Dawn said:


> Barbi...i just replied to you!
> 
> The embryologist just called...we have 13 fertilized.....of the 15 one was not mature and 1 didn't fertilize.
> 
> We are not doing fresh ...she said my estrogen is too high. So we wait until 5-day to hear how many will be frozen.
> 
> 
> I feel so relieved and blessed to come this far. :flower:

That's a great number to get fertilised. Fx for good quality for freezing.


----------



## tulip1975

nobump - I am so sorry about this turn of events. Glad to hear you can have another funded cycle. Perhaps your RE can learn some things about this cycle and modify your next one accordingly. 

Deepsea - so sorry about the result. 

Barb - I think overall the rate is lower for FET, but when I looked at my
own RE's stats and calculated the rate of success on a per embryo basis, it came out slightly higher with FET. 

Breaking - that is fantastic news! What an amazing fertilization rate! 

I've already reached some sort of paranoid state 2dp3dt. I feel all kinds of sharp pains and twinges. I feel like everything I do is detrimental to the cause. Only 9 more days of second-guessing and torturing myself.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

tulip1975 said:


> nobump - I am so sorry about this turn of events. Glad to hear you can have another funded cycle. Perhaps your RE can learn some things about this cycle and modify your next one accordingly.
> 
> Deepsea - so sorry about the result.
> 
> Barb - I think overall the rate is lower for FET, but when I looked at my
> own RE's stats and calculated the rate of success on a per embryo basis, it came out slightly higher with FET.
> 
> Breaking - that is fantastic news! What an amazing fertilization rate!
> 
> I've already reached some sort of paranoid state 2dp3dt. I feel all kinds of sharp pains and twinges. I feel like everything I do is detrimental to the cause. Only 9 more days of second-guessing and torturing myself.

Thx Hun!!!!

Good luck during your tww...get some rest. Tww are so difficult keep yourself busy :flower:


----------



## barbikins

tulip i was given 40% of FET vs. 50-60 fresh.
Bah what can we do eh? cant afford a fresh each time.


----------



## tulip1975

barbikins said:


> tulip i was given 40% of FET vs. 50-60 fresh.
> Bah what can we do eh? cant afford a fresh each time.

Quite true. I think for us FET would be about 20% of the cost of a fresh cycle. 

I haven't even heard yet if we are able to freeze any. I'm not too optimistic about it. And we're not shelling out money for another fresh cycle.

I'm taking the Endometrin form of progesterone, and between that and the lack of caffeine, I am constantly sleepy. I slept most of the day yesterday, and I'm sitting at work now trying to hold my eyes open. And I'm way behind from being out two days last week!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...trying to find some info on endometrial biopsy..

Wonder if anyone has had it.?

Barb...sent you a pm earlier...but maybe easier to answer here..

What cycle day is FET generally on?I'm trying to figure out when mine would be...!!


----------



## barbikins

Ooops I'm going to reply. I read, meant to reply later but then forgot cuz it shows that i have no new messages!


----------



## tulip1975

Just found out that none of my remaining embryos made it to blastocyst. So no frosties to fall back on. Now it's real - this is our one and only shot.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...so sorry you have no frosties. :hugs:

Fx!


----------



## nobump

FX for you tulip.


----------



## River54

FX tulip!


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks, guys! :)

Has anyone else had watery discharge? I'm taking Endometrin, which is the pill-like suppository. It leaves a chalky residue normally, but today I am also having a ton of watery cm.


----------



## Deepsea

Tulip, just wanted you to know that after ET I was extremely tired (took 2-3 hr naps each day), and had clear watery discharge. I was on progesterone and estrogen patches.

AFM, my doctor is out of town till March 10, so I don't get to sit down and talk with him until March 18 to figure out the next plan. His nurse said they usually start with BCP and lupron with my next period. So not this current bleed, my April AF.... Kinda discouraged. I was hoping that FET could be done sooner. I have 8 frosties ready to go.


----------



## Coolstar

Fx tulip !!


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks, Coolstar!

Deepsea - sorry about your delay. I always wondered why REs don't take the opportunity to discuss options and changes to protocol during the 2ww (when there's plenty of time) instead of waiting until the cycle is over. Do they just not want to own up to a lack of success until they are forced to?


----------



## Luciola

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies...trying to find some info on endometrial biopsy..
> 
> Wonder if anyone has had it.?
> 
> Barb...sent you a pm earlier...but maybe easier to answer here..
> 
> What cycle day is FET generally on?I'm trying to figure out when mine would be...!!

Breaking I just did one endometrial biopsy + uterus scraping yesterday.
Usually it is done in the cycle prior to your transfer cycle, but we went ahead (we start another FET this month) and it was my actual cycle D3. My RE said it SEEMS to work on SOME patients. Well I guess I ll let you know!

FET cycle is your ovulation day (count as Day Zero) + age of embryo (3 or 5 for instance). Say you ovulate on march 1, transfer of day 5 embbie will fall on march 6. But again it is not exact science, unlike the retrieval, my RE said there was 24h leeway.


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip hope that Bfp comes real soon!


----------



## Izzie74

Baby dust to you tulip :dust:


----------



## barbikins

tulip, great on your 5 day! it only takes one! but bummer you dont have any frosties on reserve. I hope you dont even have had to need one FX

Luciola, I just spoke to another member about this scraping thing. Are you doing it to try & get the embie to stick? And normally its the cycle before? 
I would like to discuss it with my RE & see what he says about it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Luciola said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...trying to find some info on endometrial biopsy..
> 
> Wonder if anyone has had it.?
> 
> Barb...sent you a pm earlier...but maybe easier to answer here..
> 
> What cycle day is FET generally on?I'm trying to figure out when mine would be...!!
> 
> Breaking I just did one endometrial biopsy + uterus scraping yesterday.
> Usually it is done in the cycle prior to your transfer cycle, but we went ahead (we start another FET this month) and it was my actual cycle D3. My RE said it SEEMS to work on SOME patients. Well I guess I ll let you know!
> 
> FET cycle is your ovulation day (count as Day Zero) + age of embryo (3 or 5 for instance). Say you ovulate on march 1, transfer of day 5 embbie will fall on march 6. But again it is not exact science, unlike the retrieval, my RE said there was 24h leeway.Click to expand...

Yes..im doing it the cycle before FET. Did it hurt?

That makes sense O+5 days.

We are not doing fresh transfer so I will here on day-5 how they are doing and how many will be frozen.


----------



## StormySixx

FX for you Tulip...

Sorry i don't talk much :( since i haven't gone thru this yet, not completely sure what you are all talking about yet.

Still have to wait 2 weeks for our consultation...Time going so slowly

:hugs: to all


----------



## tulip1975

Stormy - I know exactly how you feel. When I first joined this thread in January, I had no idea what was coming and everyone was talking about suppression and stimulation and various other events and milestones. The education is very quick once you start your cycle.


----------



## barbikins

yeah i didnt bother trying to get my head wrapped around all the lingo but once you start, you totally get it ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Same here stormy...just hung around until we got going. 

I've been so nervous all morning and finally I got the call from the embryologist for day 5/freezing update:

We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 are AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage. 

I can't believe this...I'm sooo thankful..


----------



## tulip1975

That is wonderful news, Breaking! What a relief!


----------



## River54

wow - awesome breaking!!


----------



## Izzie74

Breaking Dawn said:


> Same here stormy...just hung around until we got going.
> 
> I've been so nervous all morning and finally I got the call from the embryologist for day 5/freezing update:
> 
> We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 are AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage.
> 
> I can't believe this...I'm sooo thankful..

Brilliant news. That is soooo amazing.


----------



## nobump

Breaking that's greater news.


----------



## tulip1975

I have willpower (fear?) this cycle! I did not test this morning, so I am going to make it to 9dp3dt by the time I test tomorrow morning. 

I had a massive headache yesterday and woke up with another one at 2:30 this morning. Feeling so dehydrated! I wonder if I am just now suffering caffeine withdrawals after a week?


----------



## Deepsea

Tulip, doubt it's caffeine withdrawl after a week. Those sound like promising symptoms to me!!! FX for tomorrow!


----------



## barbikins

Tulip, looking fwd to your test results tmr. You have a strong willpower. I don't have it at alllllll


----------



## tulip1975

Lol, I'm still holding out this morning. I'm holding in my FMU, but I am too scared to test - trying to wake up a bit. 

Barb - I hope your decision to transfer 2 finally results in your BFP. I have my fx'd for you.


----------



## tulip1975

Stark white FRER. DH is still asleep, and I'm in no hurry to tell him that we have a BFN. He thinks it is perfectly fine for me to wait until Tuesday to get a call from the nurse while I am at work. If he knew what an epic meltdown I am having over the $18k we spent to put my body through needless hell, he'd understand why I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> Stark white FRER. DH is still asleep, and I'm in no hurry to tell him that we have a BFN. He thinks it is perfectly fine for me to wait until Tuesday to get a call from the nurse while I am at work. If he knew what an epic meltdown I am having over the $18k we spent to put my body through needless hell, he'd understand why I didn't want to wait.

So sorry for you bfn. I know how I felt getting a bfn having spent thousands of pounds. I look at it that at least we tried and that if we hadn't I would always wonder and say what if... :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I am crazy sorry over that result. I know the feeling and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I believe ivf is a numbers game and only half of us will have success on the first go. Unfortunately not everyone gets to keep trying. Wake his ass up so he can hug you for a while. I hope you have a plan in place for the next step and can move forward :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip...:hugs: I'm so sorry for the bfn.


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks, guys!

We did talk this morning, and we do have a plan in place. I am going to start on Wednesday getting healthy and ridding myself of the 25 pounds I have gained in the 3 years we have been TTC. We are going to live our life for the next 6 months as the DINKs we are and are going to make plans around vacationing, life experiences, and general re-appropriation of our freed up time and energy. We are going to plan our 15th anniversary trip and maybe pay off one of our student loans this year. 

Then we can talk about whether or not we want to adopt after 6 months. I think we are completely undecided at this point, but there's not as much of an age restraint as IVF.


----------



## nobump

Tulip so sorry for your BFN, good that you have talked things through. Big hugs


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tulip....I'm so glad that you both talked and that you have a plan.

One thing I've learned on this roller coaster journey is that no matter which path you are on having a plan can be so strengthening and bring hope when feeling lost.

:flower:


----------



## barbikins

Tulip I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. 
I m still deflated from our second round. I am ready for this months cycle but I had a hard time recovering from the bfn. It's so much time, money and exhausting emotionally and mentally. Xoxox


----------



## Coolstar

Tulip, so sorry ......lots of hugs to you.


----------



## River54

so sorry tulip :hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Sorry Tulip. I know your feeling... just remember we are here to support you no matter what route you will take. I am still recovering from my BFN and I can tell it is the most terrible time of my life. I hope you find peace and strength to keep moving forward. Hugs on your way!!!!


----------



## LolaM

tomorrow is our appointment with RE but im not feeling overly confident.


----------



## Coolstar

LolaM said:


> tomorrow is our appointment with RE but im not feeling overly confident.

Don't worry Lola , everything will be fine :hugs: . Do update us tomorrow.


----------



## tulip1975

You guys are lovely. :)

I stopped by for my beta on the way to work this morning. Here at work, I share an office with another person. She just told me that she's 3 months pregnant.

Oh, boy.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tuliip....oh boy it is.

Tough when those announcements come out if nowhere. :hugs: we all know what that's like.

Afm...had sono today. No issues lining is thick-ish but AF is due soon.


----------



## tulip1975

I know! It's everywhere. 

It was enough that my baby sister is pregnant, but at least she lives 200 miles away, and I don't have to see her every day. 

And today of all days!


----------



## tulip1975

Beta confirmed - BFN. My nurse talked to me like a baby, which frankly just pissed me off. My last OB/GYN did that when I had my m/c, and she is not my OB/GYN anymore.


----------



## Peachy1584

That sucks Tulip and I'm sorry. I have had that talk as well and all I can say is I wouldn't want to be the one to tell me either. I hope you do something special for yourself... Will you still go back for a follow-up appt to see what RE has to say?


----------



## River54

Sucks Tulip - Can you go out for lunch? or get yourself something nice during the work day?


----------



## Izzie74

It gets us all. Girl at work told me she's expecting, knowing of my early loss at 21 + 6 I was pleased for her, but sad for myself. However when she said she was 'about 4 weeks' I just wanted to scream and tell her to keep it to herself for a while. Now I'm listening to her moaning about how tired she is and that she is eating healthy so she doesn't get fat. If only ....


----------



## barbikins

Everyone seems preggers when you're trying. actually most of them are.
thankfully its settled down a bit for me but it was a rough 2011/12 & 13


----------



## nobump

Tulip that is not good that the nurse spoke to you like that. :hugs:

It's not great when all around seem to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. Don't know why it is so easy for some and not others.... :nope:


----------



## tulip1975

I expect we will go back for a follow up. DH is even more analytical than I am, so he's going to want details about everything that went wrong and right - regardless of the fact that we will not be using the information for any future purpose.


----------



## LolaM

Sigh. Had another hsg and found my right side is also open and clear but my ft are high in my pelvis and ovaries were hard to find. Might need laparoscopy if they aren't better seen further in my cycle and dr is concerned abt loss of eggs. Ordered more tests and ultra sound. Sigh


----------



## barbikins

tulip im sorry the nurse spoke that way to you.
last thing you need. im sure you wanted to punch her in the head :)
I hope you get some answers. we didnt b/c everything looked great and our RE thinks its a numbers game now.

Lola, i'm sorry for the further delay. what do they mean loss of eggs?


----------



## 3chords

Hi all,

Hope that I can join you! I will be starting IVF this spring, just not sure on the timing yet. I have a history of fibroids and 2 myomectomies in 2013. Therefore I am in more of a hurry to get pregnant than your average person. We tried for 6 months on our own (had a BFP but turned out to be a chemical at 5w4d), did a couple of rounds of clomid/IUI and are now going to IVF as we and our new RE see IUIs as pointless.

Because I switched clinics we took this month off to do a bunch of diagnostics which all came back as great. Just waiting on my AMH test. Otherwise, I have a good antral follicle count (18), my tubes are open and my uterus has no abnormalities and no sign of fibroids. So hopefully the AMH test won't be totally wonky. Unfortunately our new RE is out of the country for the last 2 weeks of March so I won't get to see him until April 3 when he'll outline our protocol. I should be getting AF on March 30/31...does that mean that April will be a lost cause and we'll have to wait until the next cycle to start down regulating?

Anyway, I will eagerly follow all your stories and hope that we have some really good results on this thread. :)


----------



## barbikins

welcome 3chords! this is a great place to find support. 
i wish you the best in your success! xo


----------



## tulip1975

3chords - welcome! If your RE uses BCP to start the clock, I wonder if they can go ahead and prescribe you the BCP to start with your next cycle so that you don't lose a month. I had to start mine on day 2 or 3 - can't remember exactly. I was on them for almost 3 weeks before I started suppression injections.


----------



## Izzie74

Hi 3chords.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi 3chords....welcome to the group!


Quick update.....AF made her appearance just now....yay! This means I'm on track for cd1 tomorrow and the start of my FET cycle....


----------



## tulip1975

Yay, Breaking! Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

Breaking, great news! So exciting. You'll be transferring before you know it!

Alright, AFM:

I am going in for my FET on Monday the 17th! Irish be giving me some good luck please!!! Going to transfer two embryo!!!
I've decided NOT to do PIO ever again & my drug protocol just got more complicated. I am already taking Estrace three times a day. I now have to take Progesterone suppository 4 times a day & Oral Progesterone three times a day. Holy fuck. I start P tomorrow. Long with Steroids for 4 days & antibiotic for the FET. And my Aspirin daily. And Folic Acid. And on, And on, and on.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx ladies.

Barb...great you got your FET date! I'm excited for you..2 embies!

Wow that's a crap load of meds....lol.


----------



## River54

Go FET cycles!!

Barb - that is alot!


----------



## barbikins

right? im glad i have a smart phone to keep it all in check. damn.


----------



## Izzie74

So many meds barbikins. Is that a usual amount for fet?


----------



## tulip1975

Wow, Barb. That's a lot of progesterone! I don't blame you for not doing the PIO again - it sounds really painful.

Good luck on Monday! I hope two embies make one beautiful BFP!


----------



## tulip1975

Question:

When I talked to my nurse on Tuesday, she said I would have some breakthrough bleeding soon, but that I wouldn't get my next period for another 4-6 weeks. Is that right?


----------



## Peachy1584

Tulip I can't remember how many days exactly but mine started within a week.


----------



## River54

Mine started 3-4 days after I stopped the progesterone & estrace - and it was a normal af.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi All -- I'm new to this thread. Just finished trying a course of IUIs that didn't work, and am just starting an IVF treatment. We'll do ICSI but no genetic screening -- at least not planning to this time. 

Started birth control yesterday, and will start injectibles around April 1. Still figuring everything out, incl. how much meds will cost and where to order them from. I haven't even memorized which meds I'm taking yet. It's all so complicated!

Looking forward to learning from you all and seeing what everyone else does, esp. as there are so many ways of going about this treatment. FX for everyone!!


----------



## 3chords

barbikins - may the luck of the Irish be with you! My husband is Irish and so a transfer on St. Patrick's day would probably be his dream! Haha.

Breaking - good luck with the FET, I hope it's a great cycle for you.

We met with the RE yesterday to discuss timing of IVF. I'll go on the pill at the beginning of April but I'll stay on it for longer than typical because we are away in mid-May so wouldn't be able to do ER or ET then. And don't want to wait another month as I'm travelling for work in the middle of June. So as of right now we're aiming for egg retrieval sometime between May 23-31. It seems far away in some ways but at the same time I think it will just fly by!

And if by some miracle we get pregnant this month, I guess I'll get to save a chunk of cash. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Flannel...Welcome to the group...great support here. oh and your name made me smile.. lol

Barbi...you doing ok? Only few more days.

3chords...sounds like you have a great plan. and yes a bfp before you start would be amazing!!

AFM...cd3 appt tmrw. Hopefully get a better idea of FET date!


----------



## barbikins

Izzy, I"m not sure what the normal protocol is for Progesterone so I don't have anything to compare it too. Must be to do with it being IVF. I'm in the can like every 3 hours LOL. I have Steroids & Antibiotics to take too until Monday. I just put reminders in my phone for everything so I don't have to think about it!

3chords, sounds like a good plan. its hard to wait. but the time does end up flying. 

tulip, AF came 4 days after the last dose & this month, 5 days after the last dose of Estrace/Progesterone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...after hearing how sore you were the P injections I'm not surprised you opted out. plus with a bfp you'll be in the bathroom to pee anyhow...might as well pop something in there while you're at it :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh also....i am really hoping my fet day is March 31st!!!

By my calculations that is 5 days after my natural O. 

That would be perfect...i think I would take the whole week off!


----------



## tulip1975

I started bleeding last night, 2 days after my last dose of progesterone. I don't know what my nurse thinks is "breakthrough bleeding", but so far it looks like the same 2 1/2 day horror show that is my normal AF.


----------



## Izzie74

tulip1975 said:


> I started bleeding last night, 2 days after my last dose of progesterone. I don't know what my nurse thinks is "breakthrough bleeding", but so far it looks like the same 2 1/2 day horror show that is my normal AF.

After my chemical I started bleeding about 4 days after stopping the progesterone. Bleeding was heavier than usual and more painful on day 2, but I would def call it af and not anything less than that. Perhaps they don't officially call it af?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...I usually get AF 2 days after stopping progesterone in bfn cycles. It's full AF .

AFM ...had cd3 appt today for FET. I'm going to be on a natural cycle for now, which means I go back on cd10 and they will want to measure progesterone and estrogen as well as lining. I will then go back again to make sure I ovulate, based on hormones and lining if everything is on track I will transfer on cd19.

Should I need meds to assist hormones and lining then I may be put on estrace and progesterone then transfer could be cd19-23 based on how many days I need to take them.


----------



## barbikins

Yay breaking so do you have an estimated transfer date? What's the date you calculate?! That's exciting stuff. Whoooo! I'm getting a little excited for Monday. 

AFM, I got AF 4 days post last P dose and 5 days post P. Everyone seems different.


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - Sorry to just barge in to your thread...

Yesterday I had 2 embryos transferred 3 days after collection. Today i'm getting period pains on & off and was wondering if any of you ladies had experienced this??

Sorry to just intrude I was just looking for some information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Barbi...so cd 19 is march 31...that's the earliest transfer date! It's exactly 2 Weeks after you...I pray we are bump buddies :hugs:

I haven't thought about calculated due date....I would guess its December sometime?....praying for 2014 baby so this is my only chance!!

I'm excited for you! Less than 2 days! 

Mish....sorry Hun....I haven't had an ET yet ...but I'm KMFX it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mish it's totally normally to have lots of cramps and twinges especially on a fresh cycle where everything is big and so many meds. 

I had my 5dt transfer today and plan on waiting 6 days to test. Let's see if I can find that willpower somewhere : )


----------



## Flannelsheets

That's so exciting, Peachy! FX for you!!
And good luck tomorrow, Barbi!

I'm so much more hopeful & excited about this IVF process than I was about IUI -- so much more information & control, such a better chance of success... which of course makes it scary..


----------



## Peachy1584

Flannel best if luck on your cycle. Not sure about how much control there is but it is a step in the right direction : )


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yes, good point... Compared to IUI, it feels like a lot of control, but there are plenty of mysteries left in an IVF cycle for SURE.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls... I was out for a few days, but checking on your status! :) I came here today to share some information... As many of you know I had a failed IVF and before try the second time, I decided to do some blood work... The nurse draw 22 tubes of blood! I thought I would have no blood left. I did not get the results, but a friend of mine had 2 failed IVF's and her doctor recommended her to test her "NK cells". Her results came back positive, and this is probably the reason why she can't conceive... Below are two links where you all can get information about it and maybe run the test before a new IVF or FET attempt. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html

https://inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=immunology&id=374


The treatment seems to be easy and can be done along with stimulation... Just thought it would be good to share, so the ones who had a previous failed IVF can explore... 

Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## barbikins

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - Sorry to just barge in to your thread...
> 
> Yesterday I had 2 embryos transferred 3 days after collection. Today i'm getting period pains on & off and was wondering if any of you ladies had experienced this??
> 
> Sorry to just intrude I was just looking for some information.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

I was told cramping & even spotting is normal after a transfer. Good luck!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girlies!
I had my transfer yesterday. It was a very busy day so didn't have much time for an update. Please check out my blog - I posted this morning along with photos of my two embies :) I hope this is it! Crossing fingers!

https://rainbowbabymaker.wordpress.com/


----------



## barbikins

Hi Miracle!
I had NK tested WAY before I even started any feritlity treatments & mine are fine, thankfully!


----------



## nobump

Goodluck barbs fx for you!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck barbs


----------



## barbikins

thanks girls! how are you doing?


----------



## LolaM

No good news here. Tech couldn't find my ovaries again but didn't seem like she was trying


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lola. ...what cd were you on? what did she say she just couldn't find them???


----------



## LolaM

I'm on cd 15 so 14 yesterday. She didn't say. Just that they were hiding


----------



## Peachy1584

Lola my nurse had a crazy hard time finding my left one and I had like 7 measurable follies there. Took like 20 mins but she did. Perhaps next time you could ask for a different more experienced one to do it


----------



## Izzie74

LolaM said:


> No good news here. Tech couldn't find my ovaries again but didn't seem like she was trying

I sometimes have to push down on one side for them to see the ovaries on that side. Seems odd that they didn't try something like this.


----------



## Izzie74

I have booked my dr appointment to discuss starting our fet cycle. 2nd April here we come. Should be able to start meds this cycle. Am on day 2 today.


----------



## nobump

Got docs appointment next week to find out what went wrong and where we go next... Had first AF, and it was horrible, painful and heavey to start, and has lasted 11 days, hope I have come to the end but thought that earlier this week and then started again overnight. Phone clinic and the said this was ok... the said my lining had been thick... Starting to feel like myself again.

Good luck with your next cycle Izzie.

Lola I agree wiht Peaachy ask for someone else to take a look, all my scans were done by a doctor with a nurse present, not sure if this was normal or because I had low AMH...


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie good luck to you I hope you get to start right away

Nobump I can relate to having had that before and while I am normally not a pill person I would take a vicodin for it. There were a couple times I couldn't even stand up straight pain was so bad. Soo glad it is coming to an end..


----------



## LolaM

Izzie74 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> No good news here. Tech couldn't find my ovaries again but didn't seem like she was trying
> 
> I sometimes have to push down on one side for them to see the ovaries on that side. Seems odd that they didn't try something like this.Click to expand...

she did try to press down on my abdomen to see if she could get em to peek out, but she didn't press very hard, maybe im used to men who aren't as careful, I have very difficult anatomy :shrug: ive had many scans over the last 3 years and ive never had such difficulty


----------



## Izzie74

LolaM said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> No good news here. Tech couldn't find my ovaries again but didn't seem like she was trying
> 
> I sometimes have to push down on one side for them to see the ovaries on that side. Seems odd that they didn't try something like this.Click to expand...
> 
> she did try to press down on my abdomen to see if she could get em to peek out, but she didn't press very hard, maybe im used to men who aren't as careful, I have very difficult anatomy :shrug: ive had many scans over the last 3 years and ive never had such difficultyClick to expand...

Glad they did try something. Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## LolaM

I know they are there, they are just small, about half the size they should be. Its just a matter of WHERE they are so the dr can extract follicles from them. Next i have to have an ovarian reserve test, which i don't *think* ive had before. I had to have a special specimen kit sent to my house from the lab.


----------



## Izzie74

So, my pre fet scan was 'normal'. If everything is so normal why can't I get pregnant and keep it? Grrrrr! Oh well. All set for the fet consultation next week. Am day 6 today so should be able to start meds this cycle. Maybe this time ... ? :dust:


----------



## Izzie74

Not sure if I asked this before ... 

Has anyone used or have knowledge about using embryo glue, baby aspirin or heparin to aid success?


----------



## babey

Hi! 

My partner and I were referred for ivf in January and have just had our second consultation. Things are moving pretty quickly...

January 2014: appointment with GP and referral to Gynae ward to discuss ivf
Feb 2014: first appointment with consultant. I was referred for blood tests, pelvic scan and my partner had to have bloody tests and semen sample done.
March 2014: second appointment, with results.. All ok apart from a build up of fluid on my left ovary. Have been booked in for laparoscopy on 19th may and tube removal. Then ready for the ivf procedure!

I'm so excited xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Izzy - I was on baby aspirin (Cartia) and Clexane 40mg daily during my FET. I don't have any know blood clotting issues but my FS put me on it to help with implantation. In the end I got severe pre eclampsia so I was lucky to be on it otherwise my FET may not have been successful :)


----------



## barbikins

I'm on aspirin. It helps w implantation and also good for the lining.


----------



## haleiwamama

Izzie74 said:


> Not sure if I asked this before ...
> 
> Has anyone used or have knowledge about using embryo glue, baby aspirin or heparin to aid success?

Whats embryo glue?


----------



## nobump

Had my follow up appointment, next cycle will start in July. But treatment will be the same, long protocol, thinking I'd taking DHEA has anyone any experience?


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello Hal. It's supposed to aid in implantation. I don't think it's that widely used as of yet. I learned about it on here.

Nobump glad you have a date! I think we could use a break between cycles it's such an emotional toll. Problem is none of us want to wait : ) . I was prescribed a dhea pill with my prenatal. I had read somewhere it should be taken after you're pregnant not before so I didn't take it which I wouldn't have anyway because the prenatal makes me nauseous enough and honestly I have no idea how reliable what I read was so check it out. If you're thinking of egg quality I've heard good things about coq10.


----------



## Izzie74

haleiwamama said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I asked this before ...
> 
> Has anyone used or have knowledge about using embryo glue, baby aspirin or heparin to aid success?
> 
> Whats embryo glue?Click to expand...

Embryo glue or Hyaluranon is a naturally occurring substance present in follicles, tubes and cavity of the womb. Its effect is to make the fluid in these areas more viscous (sticky) and to encourage implantation of embryos.


----------



## haleiwamama

Izzie74 said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I asked this before ...
> 
> Has anyone used or have knowledge about using embryo glue, baby aspirin or heparin to aid success?
> 
> Whats embryo glue?Click to expand...
> 
> Embryo glue or Hyaluranon is a naturally occurring substance present in follicles, tubes and cavity of the womb. Its effect is to make the fluid in these areas more viscous (sticky) and to encourage implantation of embryos.Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation guys. Now, how do I buy that? lol


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies,
We are finally starting IVF this cycle. I started Lupron this past week and go tomorrow for my baseline and will hopefully start stims - gonalF and repronex. Very nervous but also excited....


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Mas - 
I'm going on Tues. for my baseline. Then hopefully start gonalF and menopur. Let's get this party started this week, amiright??!



Mas1118 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> We are finally starting IVF this cycle. I started Lupron this past week and go tomorrow for my baseline and will hopefully start stims - gonalF and repronex. Very nervous but also excited....


----------



## Izzie74

Mas1118 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> We are finally starting IVF this cycle. I started Lupron this past week and go tomorrow for my baseline and will hopefully start stims - gonalF and repronex. Very nervous but also excited....

Good luck!


----------



## Izzie74

Flannelsheets said:


> Hey Mas -
> I'm going on Tues. for my baseline. Then hopefully start gonalF and menopur. Let's get this party started this week, amiright??!
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> We are finally starting IVF this cycle. I started Lupron this past week and go tomorrow for my baseline and will hopefully start stims - gonalF and repronex. Very nervous but also excited....Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Mas1118

Thats a great way to put it - very positive! Im trying to be positive but can't help also feeling worried. 


Flannelsheets said:


> Hey Mas -
> I'm going on Tues. for my baseline. Then hopefully start gonalF and menopur. Let's get this party started this week, amiright??!
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> We are finally starting IVF this cycle. I started Lupron this past week and go tomorrow for my baseline and will hopefully start stims - gonalF and repronex. Very nervous but also excited....Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

I have a blood test at the end of the week and my SIL just offered to carry a baby for us if we needed it.


----------



## Izzie74

LolaM said:


> I have a blood test at the end of the week and my SIL just offered to carry a baby for us if we needed it.

Woah. That's radical. How do you feel about that?


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies, may I join?

I'm in Canada and we have been trying unsuccessfully for three years to have a baby. We experienced two early miscarriages at the very start and since have had nothing. We've been diagnosed unexplained infertility. We did 3 IUIs and 1 fresh IVF cycle and now will have our first FET this Friday (April 4th). Our first IVF fresh cycle was unsuccessful in December 2013 despite having a perfect 4AA embryo which was so heartbreaking.

Since then, I've had two endometrial biopsies (performed last month- once before and once after ovulation) in the hopes that inflaming the uterus will help with implantation during our first FET.

We have 4 frozen blastocysts, two of really good quality (can't recall the actual numbers) 1 not bad, and one day 6 sort of just making the cut.

I started progesterone suppositories last night, and will begin Baby Aspirin after the transfer.

I'm at the end of my rope. They can't explain why we're not getting pregnant. There's nothing "wrong" with us except that we're not getting pregnant. The two early miscarriages led ME to believe that I have an implantation problem however they didn't do anything special during the IVF cycle to ensure our perfect embryo would attach....and it didn't. Now I've had the byopsies and I just hope that they do what they're supposed to do because the emotional toll, and the financial toll are really, really getting to me. Augh!

Please keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll do the same for you!
TeamStanlick


----------



## Izzie74

Welcome teamS. We too have unexplained infertility. So annoying to have no reason. Lost our first IVF baby over half way through pregnancy. Second attempt was chemical. We have fet coming up, starting treatment this cycle. Finding out more on Wednesday. Then we are stopping. As you say, the emotional strain is massive and after nearly 4 years ttc, I've had enough. We've had enough!


----------



## LolaM

Izzie74 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have a blood test at the end of the week and my SIL just offered to carry a baby for us if we needed it.
> 
> Woah. That's radical. How do you feel about that?Click to expand...

I am stupefied that someone would do that for ME of all people. I don't really feel relief or any of that because we aren't there, the dr can give me pills and my husband has loads <pun intended> of spermies that are all healthy and happy and carrying wont be a problem, we are simply having a problem getting pregnant at ALL. And im not sure about the expense of that, we haven't even looked into it. :shrug:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Just got back from my baseline -- everything looks good. Starting Gonal-f and menopur on Fr. Also signed all the papers and paid alllll the $$$... Sigh...

Mas, how was yours?


----------



## Mas1118

Flannelsheets said:


> Just got back from my baseline -- everything looks good. Starting Gonal-f and menopur on Fr. Also signed all the papers and paid alllll the $$$... Sigh...
> 
> Mas, how was yours?

It went well - I started gonalF and repronex last night and I go back Friday morning to see how its all going in there. I signed and paid too:( sooooo much money! I really hope it will be all worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## Mas1118

I have been using circle and bloom IVF mind/body meditation - it really seems to help me relax and sleep well. With all the hormones and added worries - every little bit counts!!


----------



## Izzie74

Coordination visit on Monday, starting buserelin Wednesday for fet. Here we go again!


----------



## Izzie74

Everyone is very quiet at the moment. How are you all doing? X


----------



## nobump

Just back from a week in the sun, it was relaxing... 

Thinking more positive about a July restart... think it will be tough... but worth a try...

Have put on weight on holiday, new regimen starts in May, but will try to make a start this month as well...


----------



## Izzie74

Coordination appointment went well and start buserelin on Wednesday. Didn't realise that it would be such a long drawn out process this time. Seems longer than a fresh cycle. Fewer needles and more patches!


----------



## 3chords

Just got my protocol, pretty exciting!

If all goes according to plan, own regulating in April and then starting injections on April 28 (puregon + menopur). Will add Ganirelix probably around Day 6. Hoping for egg retrieval on May 9!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck 3chords and nobump. :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

May I join?
I have done a natural cycle IVF this month, one egg retrieved, fertilised and on 3dt(thursday) we are planing to transfer.
If the embryo's shell is hard, dr. will do an assited hatching with a laser.

WE have had 3 perfect embryo transfers so far and none of them took.

this time I am on 100mg aspirin

Have you ever done assisted hatching?
Thank you!


----------



## Izzie74

Not had assisted hatching as always got to blastocyst. Good luck this time dov kav


----------



## dovkav123

yesterday we transfered 3dt 8B (embriologist told me A between B), but in report was writtten 8B. Got the photo.
I felt some activity yesterday in my uterus, Today nothing.
NO cervical contractions so far, I ussually felt before 5dt in 3 cases. It was a bad news for me. I was thinkiing Here they come, no good!

an embryo shell was 15-20, assited hatching with a laser was performed. They made a whole. In the literature I read if zona pellucida more than 15, AH is recommended.

I rested 30min after ET
I take 100mg aspirin a day
3g fish oil (helps with immunity response)
alfa alfa, sweet pea sprouts, 
300mg progesterone
VitD 3000
flaxseed oil
follic acid
q-10
eating pinapple, avocado
stopped my green tea
BD before ET and will BD on 4dt and so on...

I have read that AH embryo could implant earlier and it is a chance for monozygote twins

O whole in the embryo's shell could cause infection. Some ladies take antibiotics...

ODT is on the Easter. Clinic is closed.
If we get lucky, we stil could have a baby in 2014, around my birthday or in early January.


----------



## Peachy1584

Dovkav best of luck to you. I truly hope this cycle brings you your little miracle baby:flower:


----------



## LolaM

no news here, waiting for the info to reach RE so he can make a decision about what steps to take next, so for now we are going about life with our foster baby


----------



## dovkav123

since 2d3dt I am feeling uterine cramping, not a cervical cramping( I had those with BFN). I really hope that the uterine walls and an embryo communicating with one another. Embryo is trying to implant. Assited haching may induce impantation earlier.
Did you ladies had cramping too?

Lola M, do you have a foster baby?


----------



## LolaM

yes we do have a foster baby and he is the reason we decided to move forward trying to have a child of our own. Fostering really stinks, they can at any time for the most unreasonable reasons, return a child to abusive parents. The system is broken and we just want a child they CANT take away!


----------



## MrsG30

Hiya Ladies,

I hope non of you mind me joining in, a bit of background from me Im danie, Im 32, I live in the UK, for the last year we have been findng out hy i cant conceive, cutting a long story short, my hubby had aduly mumps and now has no sperm. e are having ICSI with Donor Sperm, all im waiting for is a start date. In the meatime my clinic has asked us to think about a few things? this is wear im hoping you can advise?

1) if i want 2 x day 3 embies put back in or 1 day 5 (if it makes it)
2) if i want any embies frozen

ok i know nothing about the above, surely if the embies are going to grow, they will grow? i want to give myself the best possible chance xxx


----------



## Izzie74

MrsG30 said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> 
> I hope non of you mind me joining in, a bit of background from me Im danie, Im 32, I live in the UK, for the last year we have been findng out hy i cant conceive, cutting a long story short, my hubby had aduly mumps and now has no sperm. e are having ICSI with Donor Sperm, all im waiting for is a start date. In the meatime my clinic has asked us to think about a few things? this is wear im hoping you can advise?
> 
> 1) if i want 2 x day 3 embies put back in or 1 day 5 (if it makes it)
> 2) if i want any embies frozen
> 
> ok i know nothing about the above, surely if the embies are going to grow, they will grow? i want to give myself the best possible chance xxx

We went to day 5 blastocyst both times. One was successful and one was not. The second time I had 16 eggs, 10 fertilised and 2 got to 5 day.

The problem with getting to day five is that there are fewer to freeze. We only had one in two fresh cycles and are in preparation for the frozen transfer now. It's up to you whether you do day 5 or 3 transfer. My clinic always said day 5 was the optimum as those were the strongest, but other clinics routinely do day 3. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Just a quick note -- thanks for the advice on post-retrieval. I had mine yesterday, and aside from a small vomiting incident when we got home (prob ate a bite of toast too soon...), recovery was easy. Thank goodness for tylenol! Back to work today, no problem.

We had loads of eggs, and have ended up with 17 embryos today! (We did ICSI, which I think helped a lot in our case -- apparently the sperm had some binding issues). I have no idea how we ended up with so many. Luck and a good doctor, I think. Anyway, it's only day 1, but here's hoping that was my first and only egg retrieval ever!


----------



## River54

Soo great!


----------



## dovkav123

Flannelsheets said:


> Just a quick note -- thanks for the advice on post-retrieval. I had mine yesterday, and aside from a small vomiting incident when we got home (prob ate a bite of toast too soon...), recovery was easy. Thank goodness for tylenol! Back to work today, no problem.
> 
> We had loads of eggs, and have ended up with 17 embryos today! (We did ICSI, which I think helped a lot in our case -- apparently the sperm had some binding issues). I have no idea how we ended up with so many. Luck and a good doctor, I think. Anyway, it's only day 1, but here's hoping that was my first and only egg retrieval ever!

Do I know you from IUI thread?
Grow embies, grow! Lots of eggs for Easter time! This is amazing! Congrats! It will be a big competition. Will you pick a champion or two for 5 day transfer?

I am 12dpo and my OTD is on Monday. I had a 3dt, 8 cells, grade B embryo. I am taking aspirin and 300mg progesterone. My clear blue digital is ready. On Monday I'll be 2-3 days before AF, so 83% accuracy.


----------



## Izzie74

If one more person tells me to get acupuncture or 'just relax' I'm going to scream ....


----------



## LolaM

Izzie74 said:


> If one more person tells me to get acupuncture or 'just relax' I'm going to scream ....

If I were any more relaxed id be comatose.


----------



## dovkav123

:wohoo::wohoo:BFP today!

14 dpo Clear blue digital

Tearful, speechless, shocked, blessed......

IVF#7

2 years and 5 months TTC

First BFP ever!

Blood tests tomorrow. 

Never say never! It will happen soon!


----------



## Peachy1584

:dance: Yay Dovkav :headspin:


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations dovkav


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Dovkav!! That is wonderful!!!:hugs:


----------



## River54

awesome dovkav!


----------



## Izzie74

2 weeks of buserelin done. Scan tomorrow to see if I can start oestrogen patches. Fet protocol seems to get longer than fresh. Anyone have any experiences?


----------



## dovkav123

I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo, 16po, 13dpo3dt. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period. Am I doing right?

My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.

My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon. 
It will be on the right time in the right palce...


----------



## Peachy1584

Dovkav that's a great beta! If you only put back one embryo perhaps it split and you have 2! Otherwise you have a very active little bean! Congratulations!


----------



## Izzie74

dovkav123 said:


> I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo, 16po, 13dpo3dt. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period. Am I doing right?
> 
> My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.
> 
> My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.
> 
> I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon.
> It will be on the right time in the right palce...

There is a website that will work out your due date etc based on et. You can find the calculator here 
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello all... I am finally back from vacation and should start my next IVF this week. Waiting my AF to come in the next couple of days. 

Congrats to all of you with your BFP's and for the ones that still waiting for that happy day, I wish all the luck in this world!


----------



## LolaM

I finally called my RE and they still don't have the results of my OAR and Ultrasound, so we have to figure out what is the hold up, so we can move on already. I have about 6 weeks of school, then I will be on summer break, which is really good timing, actually. Im hoping they can free up my tubes and I can do the rest on my own. Foster baby is likely going to relative after the next court date.


----------



## MiracleAngel

It's so quiet around here&#8230; Anyone has any good news to share???
I am on my day 2 of stimulation and will have my next scan wednesday&#8230; So anxious!!!


----------



## LolaM

stiiiill waiting for the RE to get the results of my tests from last month so he can decide what to do...


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle best of luck to you this cycle, hope stims treat you well!

Lola you are a very patient woman. I hope you get great results but I would be freaking at how long it's taking for results!


----------



## NCBabyDust

I'm back ladies! After my first round of IVF tribulations (pregnant, miscarried, D&C), I had my first FET start today. Well, technically, 3 weeks ago... I had two 8-cell 3-day embies transferred today! So the 2WW begins. 

I'm sorry to have gone so quiet... but it was a traumatic time in January/February! I am now cautiously optimistic, and relaxed. If it works, great. If not, we have 5 more frozen...

Can't wait to follow along with all of you!


----------



## Izzie74

I'm starting to get depressed. Not sure if it is the fet drugs, or the fact that we have one frostie and that's our last chance. It's a lot of pressure. The closer we get to et day the worse I feel ... And there are still about 2 weeks to go! I've been on buserelin for 3 weeks and oestrogen for the last 1. Doubling oestrogen on Friday. Next scan 6th may. So scared it won't work.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey ladies -- sorry to barge in on your thread. Need to vent a bit to some veterans of the process. Just finishing up our first round of IVF. (Had a bfn this morning at 8dp5dt. The chances of it turning positive now seem low -- like 10%-ish?). Feeling pretty hopeless. We're unexplained in our infertility, and at this point it just feels like WTF??!?!?! It's a particular kind of hopelessness & anger that not much of my family/friend circle understands.

I know several of you have done multiple rounds. How does one possibly deal with this disappointment repeatedly? Is there some certificate or plaque that you can order? Like "Certified to deal with ridiculously depressing and unexpected identity issues and life circumstances" maybe??


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie sorry you feel that way. It's incredibly hard and sometimes too much pressure if you know it's your only chance. Try to hang in there and do some nice things for yourself:hugs:

Flannel the disappointment of a failed cycle can be overwhelming and the truth of it is that sometimes it takes a few cycles to get it right. The first time can be a bit of trial and error and you can fix things as you go along. I hope you have the ability to continue with treatment and give yourself time to grieve and be pissed and feel whatever you do. After your Wtf appt and you get some feedback you can start looking forward try to keep your eyes on the prize. I really do believe that hope springs eternal : ) :hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

That's what I love this group... We always have someone to listen (read) our struggles and know exactly the frustration of having a failed IVF. I've been through 2 IUI's and 1 IVF and the feeling of not being pregnant is so sad... It's a mix of emotions that just us can really understand. And make it really hard when everyone around you is getting pregnant so easy... I have 3 that works around me... See that baby growing is so depressing (I know... I should not feel this way) but I am almost angry when someone comes to my desk and say: "I am pregnant and was not even trying"...

Izzy, Peachy, and all of you in this group... I admire all your strength and the way you always have something nice to say... Let's keep going and see if our lucky day is about to come!


----------



## LolaM

guess that is all we can do, just keep swimming! Its so heartbreaking, and some people just don't get it...how could they? they chose to STOP having children and we cant even start...as if someone telling me to relax would be the convincing words my fallopian tubes needed to detach themselves from their binding and get into proper formation!:dohh::nope: well, why the _help_ didn't I think of that???:blush:


----------



## Flannelsheets

This is very good commiseration. Thanks, ladies. Yea, pretty much all of my friends with the exception of 1-2 have had babies in the last couple years. My parents send me articles about health in pregnancy, etc... I feel pretty lucky that no one has told me to "just relax" lately... Ugh.

It's very helpful, Peachy, to be reminded that IVF is a process. Right now the silver lining to me is that an FET cycle would be easier on my body and likely cause me fewer migraines..

Onwards & upwards, as you say. :/


----------



## 3chords

Flannel - sorry about the BFN. I am only on my first IVF cycle so I can only imagine how disappointing that feels. Sometimes it just seems like everyone who does IVF has success so we all feel like the first time should automatically work, if that makes sense. I think you said that you had a lot of embies frozen? That would be great going forward.

I am on Day 3 of stimming, have sort of a low grade headache that starts a couple of hours after the shots and then hangs around for a few hours but generally I have tolerated this well so far. God willing it is only a week more of injections! I also don't go back in for a scan until Saturday (Day 6) so I have no idea what's going on down in them ovaries...


----------



## Flannelsheets

I called my nurse about my migraines and she moved my blood test up from Mon. to Fri. So, I only have two days of waiting left. This is a MAJOR relief. Of course, despite the bfn, I still have hope this could have worked and continue to symptom-spot, incl. uncharacteristic cm this morning... Sigh... We'll know soon.

I'm sure something's brewing down there, 3chords! :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just came back from my first US. 2 follies on the right and 5 on the left... All small sizes. I never have too many follies, so I guess for me, it's a ok numbers. My body takes really slow in the beginning, and I hope I can get these numbers to go up a little.


----------



## Izzie74

A plaque for getting through the bfn s. Now there's a thought! The reason we get through and keep on trying is hope and for some of us faith that our time will come. Bfns and neonatal loss are hard. Very hard. But the desire to get that bfp spurs us on. With support networks like this, it makes all the difference to know that we are not alone. Let's keep smiling everyone. Baby dust to you all :dust: :hugs:


----------



## River54

Flannel - I too had frustration feelings from our first failed IVF - we are unexplained, and everything looked great, even transferred 2 great looking 3 day embies...but bfn....
I did unfortunately have a great friend say to us 'they say you should relax and not think about it, that's when you will' - I know it was kindly said - but man I wish she hadn't said it. She also didn't get the concept of unexplained...I tried to explain we went through a specialist - and after all their tests they still hadn't found anything wrong....and then she asked about an ultrasound....:dohh:

We are gearing up to do another IVF cycle in a few weeks. One thing we decided was that I was to have no stressors from my nephews this time around - last time we kept having them overnight, or driving them to school etc...so I'll have to talk to my brother about finding someone else when he needs help for the next month or so.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks, River, you're very sweet.
Blood test tomorrow. I have a mix of high hopes and dread...
Removing stressors sounds like a good idea!
Did your doc tell you to take a break betw. cycles or did you do it for your own reasons? We would do an FET next, and I'm wondering what they'll tell us about the timing of it.
Still have my migraine. At least if it's a bfn I can take my drugs tomorrow...


----------



## River54

Had to take a break between cycles - as he wanted me to try DHEA for a couple months and see if that helps. There is no indication at this point it would be an egg quality issue, but he said he had a hunch it could be, hence the DHEA.
I'm up for trying stuff to improve my chances :)

None of ours made it to day 5, as we transferred the best looking day 3s...so no FET for us. I'd imagine you'd probably want 1 cycle to get your body back feeling better/top notch before trying the FET...
FX for your beta though - I still have hope that you won't need your FET right now :)


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi River (& everyone): as I expected, blood test was a bfn. Spent about half an hour in tears, then did some gardening, and am now trying to look forward to our meeting with the doc on Mon. Apparently we'll probably be able to go right in to an FET cycle, so hopefully we'll have more luck with one of the frosties. Mostly right now we're just trying to continue our lives and not feel sad and sorry for ourselves all the time... You know how it goes..


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls!

Nothing really major going on... Went to my scan this morning and it seems like everything is going as the last cycle. 12 follies so far ... all between 10 and 15. Retrieval scheduled to Friday. I need this cycle to be the last! I really do! Please keep me on your prayers and I will keep all of us in mine.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Flannelsheets said:


> Hi River (& everyone): as I expected, blood test was a bfn. Spent about half an hour in tears, then did some gardening, and am now trying to look forward to our meeting with the doc on Mon. Apparently we'll probably be able to go right in to an FET cycle, so hopefully we'll have more luck with one of the frosties. Mostly right now we're just trying to continue our lives and not feel sad and sorry for ourselves all the time... You know how it goes..

Sorry for your BFN. I know how you feel... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3chords

So sorry Flannel, that sucks. I think you have a lot of frosties so here is hoping that the next one takes!

Miracle - I am also scheduled for ER on Friday and I also have 12 follicles right now - neat! Mine are 10-19, but most of them are 15-19 with 3 lagging behind closer to 10. Hopefully they catch up.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yea, we do have a lot of frosties -- 10. Met with our RE today, who said he has hope for our long-term possibilities for success because our fertilization rate was so high. I guess the blast they chose just wasn't a good one.... That's the only explanation we can have at this point, at least. 

I'll be on bcp for a couple weeks, and we'll do an FET in early June.

Spent the weekend gardening, which I highly recommend as therapy. :)

Thanks for the commiseration -- it helps a lot. xo


----------



## Flannelsheets

Btw, 3chords, I think those little follies will definitely catch up! At least that's what happened with me.

Good luck to you & Miracle! I think it's extra good luck that you're going in on the same day!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> So sorry Flannel, that sucks. I think you have a lot of frosties so here is hoping that the next one takes!
> 
> Miracle - I am also scheduled for ER on Friday and I also have 12 follicles right now - neat! Mine are 10-19, but most of them are 15-19 with 3 lagging behind closer to 10. Hopefully they catch up.


3chords - Mine are all between 12 and 15 my RE said I have time. He'd like to see 17 to 21 on the day of retrieval I am hoping for the best!!! 

It's becoming harder every day This week =, two of my good friends announced their pregnancies I am happy for them, but is so hard for me to accept I am the only one with issues :(


----------



## Deepsea

Hi everyone, its been awhile since I've posted but I've been lurking and trying to keep up.

Quick update: Started my FET cycle at the end of April. Currently on Lupron and Estrace. First ultrasound will be this Thursday for a lining check. If all goes as planned we will transfer 2 embryos on May 21.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> Hi everyone, its been awhile since I've posted but I've been lurking and trying to keep up.
> 
> Quick update: Started my FET cycle at the end of April. Currently on Lupron and Estrace. First ultrasound will be this Thursday for a lining check. If all goes as planned we will transfer 2 embryos on May 21.

Welcome back!!! Let's do this together!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3chords

Flannel - I am with you on the gardening! We just built a new raised bed vegetable garden last weekend. Still too cold here tonight to plant anything but I think in about 10 days we'll do it. I find it very therapeutic...although we have a 4 month old puppy and he has taken to jumping in it which is a whole other type of stress, haha.

Miracle - yeah, my clinic said they want as many follicles to be between 18-22 (or even a bit bigger) so that's pretty similar to what you've been told. I already had 4 that were 19mm so I am fairly certain I'll be triggering tomorrow night. Really looking forward to it as I can very much feel both ovaries at this point and it's not he most comfortable feeling I have to admit.

Deepsea - welcome back. :)


----------



## Izzie74

Had a good scan today. They can do fet transfer on Tuesday next week! Got to start progesterone on Thursday to go with my oestrogen patches. Last buserelin tomorrow!

Welcome back deep sea


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Hi everyone, its been awhile since I've posted but I've been lurking and trying to keep up.
> 
> Quick update: Started my FET cycle at the end of April. Currently on Lupron and Estrace. First ultrasound will be this Thursday for a lining check. If all goes as planned we will transfer 2 embryos on May 21.

Good luck!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Flannel - I am with you on the gardening! We just built a new raised bed vegetable garden last weekend. Still too cold here tonight to plant anything but I think in about 10 days we'll do it. I find it very therapeutic...although we have a 4 month old puppy and he has taken to jumping in it which is a whole other type of stress, haha.
> 
> Miracle - yeah, my clinic said they want as many follicles to be between 18-22 (or even a bit bigger) so that's pretty similar to what you've been told. I already had 4 that were 19mm so I am fairly certain I'll be triggering tomorrow night. Really looking forward to it as I can very much feel both ovaries at this point and it's not he most comfortable feeling I have to admit.
> 
> Deepsea - welcome back. :)

3chords - Those are mine sizes day 9 stimms ( 18, 17, 16, 16, 16,, 14, 14, 13, 10, 6, 5, 4). My doc set my retrieval for Friday and I still have until tomorrow to stimulate. My trigger will be Thursday. My ovaries are so big! Really uncomfortable... Good luck!!!


----------



## LolaM

I have my follow up with RE on Thursday, finally got all my tests done and today we found out that our foster baby, that we have had for nearly a year, and he is 15 months old today, will be going to live with an unsavory relative next week.


----------



## River54

Flannel - so sorry about the bfn. Glad that gardening helped - I like gardening as well, though I wish I had more time for it. Nice that you can do a FET right away :) They couldn't give us much either after the failed IVF cycle, other than to say it must not have been the right ones.

Izzie - fx on your FET!

Miracle & 3chords - you guys follies sound great! I bet you are sore already with that many that big in there! FX for a great retrieval!

Deepsea - hope you have a great lining check tomorrow, and your FET goes great :)

lola - hope your follow up appt goes well :)


----------



## 3chords

Miracle, did you go for another scan today?

Deepsea - hope the lining check goes well...after clomid I was always a bit scared of those!

I had my last scan and my last stims today. Woohoo! Triggering this evening and off for ER on Friday morning.

My follicles: 25, 25, 24, 24, 24, 22, 22, 21, 20, 19, 14, 13, 13 (+ many smaller than 10)
My lining: 1.5, triple layered

I feel like my abdomen is FULL of golf balls. It has gotten quite cumbersome/uncomfortable to walk around and even sit. I am sure looking forward to this being over soon! Now just have to hope for lots of mature eggies and a good fertilization rate.


----------



## LolaM

well, we are unexplained no more have hashimotos and on a scale of 1-20 my ovarian reserve is a 5. my chances of a pregnancy are 20-25% IF they can even get to my ovaries to get eggs since they can only see them when they are full of follicales, no idea where they are and I also have uterus dydelphus, which ironically is the LEAST of my issues...my only chance is donor eggs and we cant afford that, so now I just don't know. I have a follow up with the RE on Monday. I cant see how I can have such a low ovarian reserve, I suffer with a period every month, I have never skipped a period. never.


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Miracle, did you go for another scan today?
> 
> Deepsea - hope the lining check goes well...after clomid I was always a bit scared of those!
> 
> I had my last scan and my last stims today. Woohoo! Triggering this evening and off for ER on Friday morning.
> 
> My follicles: 25, 25, 24, 24, 24, 22, 22, 21, 20, 19, 14, 13, 13 (+ many smaller than 10)
> My lining: 1.5, triple layered
> 
> I feel like my abdomen is FULL of golf balls. It has gotten quite cumbersome/uncomfortable to walk around and even sit. I am sure looking forward to this being over soon! Now just have to hope for lots of mature eggies and a good fertilization rate.

Hello 3chords,

I just had my ER this morning. I was fricking out because I woke up this morning and did not feel my ovaries heavy, so I thought I had ovulated overnight. And I kind feel like I released 1 egg Maybe I am just getting crazy Any ways I was very nervous and almost got the whole nurse team crazy LOL I made the Nurse call the doctor to make sure he would not be late as I was afraid to be ovulating! So crazy! They retrieved 8 eggs. As I said I was expecting 9! I will do ICSI to increase chances of fertilization. Good luck for us! And I hope we all end up with our BFP's by the end of this journey!


----------



## 3chords

MiracleAngel said:


> I just had my ER this morning. I was fricking out because I woke up this morning and did not feel my ovaries heavy, so I thought I had ovulated overnight. And I kind feel like I released 1 egg Maybe I am just getting crazy Any ways I was very nervous and almost got the whole nurse team crazy LOL I made the Nurse call the doctor to make sure he would not be late as I was afraid to be ovulating! So crazy! They retrieved 8 eggs. As I said I was expecting 9! I will do ICSI to increase chances of fertilization. Good luck for us! And I hope we all end up with our BFP's by the end of this journey!

Hey MiracleAngel!

That's really funny because I felt the same way! Like the heaviness/fullness/pressure of the last few days was way less this morning. I had a similar panic.

They retrieved 11 eggs (I was expecting 10 so that was nice). We are also doing ICSI like you and we'll get our fertilization report tomorrow. Here is hoping for good news for both of us!!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck miracle and 3 chords


----------



## River54

Miracles & 3chords - things sound great for you guys!

lola - sorry to hear you have a bunch of things stacked up now. Hope you get a good plan in place after talking to your re


----------



## LolaM

thanks, there is no plan. Donor eggs cost $30k and we just don't have that. I need to find out what kinds of treatments i need to look into and that's about it for the RE. We will continue to foster and hopefully one day, we will adopt one of the kids that passes through the house.


----------



## Izzie74

Today we had a day 5 grade 5 frozen embryo transfer. All went well and now I'm home taking things easy! Will keep you posted. Testing on 23rd.


----------



## River54

awesome news Izzie!
Are you going to test before that date?


----------



## Izzie74

River54 said:


> awesome news Izzie!
> Are you going to test before that date?

Not planning to, never have before. Testing day a Saturday, so OH can be with me that morning, but is gone at 5am weekdays and I'm not getting up that early! Lol.


----------



## Peachy1584

Izzie that's amazing news! Best of luck to you dear!

Lola I am so sorry you've had such bad news. Why are donor eggs so much? Or do you mean that's how much it would be with the whole cycle? You have a huge heart to be able to love children that may be taken from you at any time. They need that love so very much. I truly hope you get your forever family one way or another:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

That is how much the whole cycle costs, the eggs are like $15,000 for 5 eggs, so half the cost is the eggs!!! I sometimes think I wasn't meant to be part of a family...but that I silly because im married and what not...


----------



## NCBabyDust

Hi Ladies!

So... I made it through my FET cycle, and so far, good news!

We transferred two 3-day frozen (defrosted) embryos on April 29.

HPT, 5dp3dt: very faint positive (I know it was crazy early to test, but oh well!)
HPT, 6dp3dt: faint positive
HPT, 7dp3dt: normal positive
HPT, 8dp3dt: dark positive

Beta 1, 13dp3dt: 1416
Beta 2, 15dp3dt: 4946! 

So now, I wait (we're used to that, aren't we ladies??). I have a 6w ultrasound on May 27, and I can't wait. With those numbers, maybe there are two?

For those of you going through a fresh cycle... I know how tough it is. The FET cycle was SO much easier. 3 visits, very low hormones, and no shots. I was able to actually relax a lot more... which seems to have helped!

Also, I took baby aspirin from a few days before the transfer and am still on it. I also got Folgard from my doctor, to be extra cautious since I am MTHFR homozygous.

Thank you for your support! Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Izzie74

Wow nc baby dust. Congratulations! So good to hear positive stories. I had my fet transfer yesterday and have started the dreaded wait today. Feeling positive, optimistic and upbeat about it for a change!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Transfer done today. Two blastocysts inside of my belly now&#8230; Hope they grow stronger!!! I have two other 6 cells that are trying really hard to expand&#8230; so I might have some left over to freeze!!! Have anyone heard about a 6 day freeze when the embryo is only 6 cells?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Congrats, NC! That's amazing!
FX for you two who just had your transfers! You'll know so soon!

I do have to take shots for my FET -- muscle shots of estrogen & progesterone. Not sure why, as I don't have any deficiencies with those hormones, but I trust my doc. Still waiting to start -- next week.


----------



## Deepsea

Wow, busy couple days for eveyone! FX for all those in the TWW.

Congrats NCbaby! Those are great beta's, twins perhaps???

For my FET I'm on lupron shots, and estrace orally and if I remember right I will stop the lupron in the next couple days and start progestrone shots next week before my transfer. It seems like there are more variations in protocols with FETs than for fresh cycles... 

Anyone have symptoms from the estrogen? I'm extremely tired, really grouchy and have had heart burn the last couple days. Think I've managed to be a B**** to everyone at work tonight... Maybe I'm just hoping to blame it on the hormones!


----------



## Izzie74

I'm doing a drug fet too. Progesterone suppositories, oestrogen patches and heparin injections.


----------



## lanet

I'll be doing a medicated fet too. Birth control first, then estrogen patches, then progesterone suppositories. That sounds like the easiest protocol I've seen too so I'm thankful. I need a break from anything intense.


----------



## River54

congrats nc baby :)

fx for those in the tww! exciting :)


----------



## LolaM

I wish that there was a clear decision here, i wish my husband had a strong feeling one way or the other, so that I would know what the right answer is...spend 20G and risk it or dont spend it and...what????


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Transfer done today. Two blastocysts inside of my belly now Hope they grow stronger!!! I have two other 6 cells that are trying really hard to expand so I might have some left over to freeze!!! Have anyone heard about a 6 day freeze when the embryo is only 6 cells?

Congratulations miracle. We are in our tww together! Are you an early tester, or hanging on like me?


----------



## Disturbia

Hi ladies, i've been in this forum for a while but not in this thread I think. Congrats to all who got pg! Hope I can join the pg club soon. 
Izzie, miracle, I'm on tww too. I'm on 7dp5dt and due for blood test on monday. I am tempted to poas tomorrow but unsure if it is a good idea. Poas or not poas?


----------



## nobump

Congrats NC
Good luck Izzie, Miricle and all that are in TWW.

I have been lurking but not posting since my failed cycle in February. Looking to start new cycle in August. Just found out my iron levels are low on meds. Need levels to return to normal before next cycle.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Izzie74 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> Transfer done today. Two blastocysts inside of my belly now Hope they grow stronger!!! I have two other 6 cells that are trying really hard to expand so I might have some left over to freeze!!! Have anyone heard about a 6 day freeze when the embryo is only 6 cells?
> 
> Congratulations miracle. We are in our tww together! Are you an early tester, or hanging on like me?Click to expand...

Ha!!! I am testing as soon as my 5dp5dt comes. I already tested today to see if my HCG from my trigger is out, but is still there very visible pink line. But I know at this point, it's really HCG. I have two other boxes of FRER already so I will test. I rather check every day so if the worse happens I am kind of prepared Just a few more days and we will know if we can change our status!!! :dust:


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations miracle. We are in our tww together! Are you an early tester, or hanging on like me?
> 
> Ha!!! I am testing as soon as my 5dp5dt comes. I already tested today to see if my HCG from my trigger is out, but is still there&#8230; very visible pink line. But I know at this point, it's really HCG. I have two other boxes of FRER already so I will test. I rather check every day so if the worse happens I am kind of prepared&#8230; Just a few more days and we will know if we can change our status!!! :dust:Click to expand...

:dust:


----------



## Disturbia

I tested this morning 8dp5dt and bfn...blood test on tuesday. So heartbreaking. At least I know what the clinic gonna say when they call me for the result :-(


----------



## Deepsea

Disturbia, so sorry for your bfn. Hang in there. Your time will come :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Disturbia said:


> I tested this morning 8dp5dt and bfn...blood test on tuesday. So heartbreaking. At least I know what the clinic gonna say when they call me for the result :-(

So sorry for your bfn. Are you going to try again? :hugs:


----------



## Disturbia

I still need to do beta. My clinic doesn't accept urine test and told me not to stop meds until beta confirms. I still have 3 normal embies left so next time I probably gonna do endo scratch and immune test because it must be implantation since my embie passed cromosomes test already.


----------



## LolaM

that's what happened to me, i have an autoimmune disease that is attacking my eggs! Darned genetics!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls&#8230;. Thanks God I found this place to vent a little bit&#8230; I woke up this morning and of course&#8230; Tested again to see if my trigger shot was completely out! The second line faded out considerably from the last test and now is very light. I still can see it well but is faint&#8230; In the afternoon I can say I am 5dp5dt and I wish I could say this faint line was my real BFP. It sucks that my body metabolize the trigger so slow&#8230; 12 days to be completely gone&#8230; Really??? Getting closer to the finish line is so scary&#8230;](*,)


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle what kind of test are you using? Some gals never even get a stark white hpt.


----------



## Izzie74

Will someone please explain 5dp5dt to me? Confused!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Peachy1584 said:


> Miracle what kind of test are you using? Some gals never even get a stark white hpt.

I am using FRER. Last night was darker than this morning... I have the slower metabolism ever!!!! I wish I had a complete stark white for the past 3 days, so I would know for sure the trigger was out. :growlmad:


----------



## Deepsea

Izzie: 5dp5dt means day 5 after transferring a 5 day blast, or another way to think of it is 10 days post ovulation

Miracle, it's not unheard to never see stark white and to progress to a bfp. Fx cross for you


----------



## Izzie74

Deepsea said:


> Izzie: 5dp5dt means day 5 after transferring a 5 day blast, or another way to think of it is 10 days post ovulation
> 
> Miracle, it's not unheard to never see stark white and to progress to a bfp. Fx cross for you

Thank you. In that case I must be 6dp5dt! 5 days to testing.....


----------



## Disturbia

LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Disturbia said:


> LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
> Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
> Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?

Thanks Disturbia Tested again tonight. Same as this morning. Very Light line Blahhhhhh


----------



## Peachy1584

Miracle frer is a good test. Hcg is supposed to double every couple days so it's not a surprise it would be light anyways because it's early. Try to only test once a day and give it time to build up : )


----------



## LolaM

Disturbia said:


> LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
> Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
> Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?

my RE ordered a thyroid antibody test and a ovarian reserve test. My thyroid is ok but I have the antibodies and low ovarian reserve. Which all means that I have Hashimotos disease and my immune system is specifically attacking my ovaries and my eggs. I have so many factors against me, and it is likely that were I to get preg, my body would attack the embryo...:cry: what is NK?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Peachy1584 said:


> Miracle frer is a good test. Hcg is supposed to double every couple days so it's not a surprise it would be light anyways because it's early. Try to only test once a day and give it time to build up : )

Hi Peachy, 
I am such a control freak I know LOL
I tested this morning faint line is there but is faint. I know it's early and I need to calm down. :coffee: and stop with google addiction. When I see so many people with nice 2 lines, I just wish one day I can have one of them


----------



## MiracleAngel

LolaM said:


> Disturbia said:
> 
> 
> LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
> Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
> Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?
> 
> my RE ordered a thyroid antibody test and a ovarian reserve test. My thyroid is ok but I have the antibodies and low ovarian reserve. Which all means that I have Hashimotos disease and my immune system is specifically attacking my ovaries and my eggs. I have so many factors against me, and it is likely that were I to get preg, my body would attack the embryo...:cry: what is NK?Click to expand...

Hi Lola Sorry to hear about your negative results Life sucks sometimes!!! A friend of mine tested positive form NK (Natural Killers) cells and her RE told her she still have chances, but she will have to go through steroids treatment after the transfer Do some research and talk to your RE about it. Good luck and don't give up!!!


----------



## Disturbia

So sorry to hear that LolaM. This journey of bringing home baby seems very impossible! I just have beta confirmed today. Bfn! I'm gonna do endo scratching and immune test after af finished. NKa= natural killer cell. I don't have thyroid but my mom&sister have hyperthyroid so probably immune is the issue for me too. Aarrghhhh......I wish I knew it earlier about this test, I would have done it before did the fet. What treatment are your doctor plan to do?


----------



## 3chords

Hi Miracle - I also metabolize the trigger SUPER slowly so I understand what it's like.

I tested it out at 3dp3dt (so 8 days post trigger) and the line was faint but visible. Then I tested yesterday (7dp3dt so 12 days post trigger) and got stark white FRER, stark white navy blue-handle IC, very faint line on Wondfo and very faint line on OSOM. This morning I am 8dp3dt and have darker lines on Wondfo and OSOM, a line on the navy-blue-handle IC and a faint but clearly visible line on FRER. Not sure what to make of it...will have to re-test tomorrow. Because my embryos were a day behind when transfered - they were day 3 but really looked like day 2 - I would be like 10 DPO today.

So stressful!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Hi Miracle - I also metabolize the trigger SUPER slowly so I understand what it's like.
> 
> I tested it out at 3dp3dt (so 8 days post trigger) and the line was faint but visible. Then I tested yesterday (7dp3dt so 12 days post trigger) and got stark white FRER, stark white navy blue-handle IC, very faint line on Wondfo and very faint line on OSOM. This morning I am 8dp3dt and have darker lines on Wondfo and OSOM, a line on the navy-blue-handle IC and a faint but clearly visible line on FRER. Not sure what to make of it...will have to re-test tomorrow. Because my embryos were a day behind when transfered - they were day 3 but really looked like day 2 - I would be like 10 DPO today.
> 
> So stressful!

I KNOW!!! I am testing mornings and nights... :haha: At least if the outcome is not that good I won;t get too shocked! One of my embryos were expanded already, but another one was still on the process. Funny that our cycle is so similar! Keep us posted! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## River54

Immune issues - some clinics, like mine will add drugs before and after transfer to counter it. Though, I haven't been tested - this is just from what I know of others at the same clinic.

3chords - that sounds sooo promising!!
miracle - I think it is great that you are getting a line - maybe it'll never disappear ;)


----------



## 3chords

Aaaah, I think maaaybe this is it?? BFN yesterday, faint line this morning and a lot darker this afternoon after only a 90 minute hold. Please, please, please!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0323.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Peachy1584

That looks wonderful 3chords!! Hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Aaaah, I think maaaybe this is it?? BFN yesterday, faint line this morning and a lot darker this afternoon after only a 90 minute hold. Please, please, please!!!

Yayyy! This is it!!!!! You're def preggo!!!

I can't say anything about me&#8230; Mine keeps getting lighter&#8230; :(


----------



## LolaM

MiracleAngel said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbia said:
> 
> 
> LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
> Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
> Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?
> 
> my RE ordered a thyroid antibody test and a ovarian reserve test. My thyroid is ok but I have the antibodies and low ovarian reserve. Which all means that I have Hashimotos disease and my immune system is specifically attacking my ovaries and my eggs. I have so many factors against me, and it is likely that were I to get preg, my body would attack the embryo...:cry: what is NK?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lola Sorry to hear about your negative results Life sucks sometimes!!! A friend of mine tested positive form NK (Natural Killers) cells and her RE told her she still have chances, but she will have to go through steroids treatment after the transfer Do some research and talk to your RE about it. Good luck and don't give up!!!Click to expand...


the RE doenst want to use my eggs, he gave me 20% tops with my own eggs IF he could get them out because my ovaries are so messed up, but 65-85% with donor egg but my hubs doenst want to use donor eggs. we are looking into adoption and will continue to foster


----------



## MiracleAngel

LolaM said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbia said:
> 
> 
> LolaM: Hope immune is not a problem....hate to add more problem to my bucket :-( What kind of test did you do to find out about this immune problem? Is it NK?
> Miracle: Hope it gets darker very soon. Fx
> Izzie: are you gonna do hpt or beta or both?
> 
> my RE ordered a thyroid antibody test and a ovarian reserve test. My thyroid is ok but I have the antibodies and low ovarian reserve. Which all means that I have Hashimotos disease and my immune system is specifically attacking my ovaries and my eggs. I have so many factors against me, and it is likely that were I to get preg, my body would attack the embryo...:cry: what is NK?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lola Sorry to hear about your negative results Life sucks sometimes!!! A friend of mine tested positive form NK (Natural Killers) cells and her RE told her she still have chances, but she will have to go through steroids treatment after the transfer Do some research and talk to your RE about it. Good luck and don't give up!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the RE doenst want to use my eggs, he gave me 20% tops with my own eggs IF he could get them out because my ovaries are so messed up, but 65-85% with donor egg but my hubs doenst want to use donor eggs. we are looking into adoption and will continue to fosterClick to expand...

I don't think I would go with Donor eggs either This is my last shot and if it doesn't work I will not go over another round Adoption is such a great thing you do, but I will be praying for you to be able to have your own baby in your arms!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Good morning ladies! I am still here&#8230; hanging on this faint pink line. Today I will be 7dp5dt. It's not darker than yesterday, but is here&#8230; I am so confused!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Omg miracle. You are bring so brave testing early. I am so desperate to know. Taking my bra off each evening and boobs aching. Hoping this is a good sign. Can't bring myself to test early. 3 more sleeps! Was really close to trying yesterday. Thank goodness it was evening, I know I get terrible results then. With our first, I got a bfn in the evening, tested again in the morning and got a bfp! Clinic never told me about concentrations bring higher in the morning. Duh! Hoping for our rainbow baby. Testing Saturday morning.


----------



## 3chords

MiracleAngel said:


> Good morning ladies! I am still here hanging on this faint pink line. Today I will be 7dp5dt. It's not darker than yesterday, but is here I am so confused!!!

That is crazy!! It's been like 14 days for the trigger, no? Have you tried on different brands?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Izzie74 said:


> Omg miracle. You are bring so brave testing early. I am so desperate to know. Taking my bra off each evening and boobs aching. Hoping this is a good sign. Can't bring myself to test early. 3 more sleeps! Was really close to trying yesterday. Thank goodness it was evening, I know I get terrible results then. With our first, I got a bfn in the evening, tested again in the morning and got a bfp! Clinic never told me about concentrations bring higher in the morning. Duh! Hoping for our rainbow baby. Testing Saturday morning.

I am a control freak! In all areas in my life and I just can't stop testing so if a BFN comes I won't be so devastated I tested this afternoon just after 1 hr holding my pee faint line there I think I am having a chemical again I started with AF symptoms this afternoon Just need to wait now :coffee:


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I am still here hanging on this faint pink line. Today I will be 7dp5dt. It's not darker than yesterday, but is here I am so confused!!!
> 
> That is crazy!! It's been like 14 days for the trigger, no? Have you tried on different brands?Click to expand...

Yeah 14 days. I am trying to stick with same brand But to be honest with you I think I am having a chemicalI tested this afternoon just after 1 hr holding my pee very faint line there I think I am having a chemical again I started to cramp as AF is coming...


----------



## 3chords

Oh I am with you...I held off on testing until 7dp3dt and that was a record for me. I just can't stand NOT knowing. Just am not able to enjoy it at all.

I think that my tests are progressing ok...suuuuuper nervous about a chemical (I had one before, that progressed quite nicely until 13/14 DPO then crashed). Just can't relax at all and beta isn't until Monday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0328.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0329.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0326.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LolaM

ummm...that is a really nice line you have there! you went from nothing to slowly darkening!!!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Oh I am with you...I held off on testing until 7dp3dt and that was a record for me. I just can't stand NOT knowing. Just am not able to enjoy it at all.
> 
> I think that my tests are progressing ok...suuuuuper nervous about a chemical (I had one before, that progressed quite nicely until 13/14 DPO then crashed). Just can't relax at all and beta isn't until Monday.

It looks great!!! You are on track!!! 
I woke up this morning and tested. My husband do not know I am testing, so I had to be fast  Hehehe I looked at the test and saw no immediate line coming, so I came back to bed. 15 minutes later I came back to my bedroom to check and the second line is there. I think is darker than yesterday, but not as dark as I see other people on 8dp5dt. I hope this slow development of the line is not an ectopic or chemical I wish you all a very nice day!


----------



## 3chords

Miracle, FX for darkening lines.

I've looked at a million tests online and there is just SO much variation that I know you can't compare your tests with anyone else's. So don't worry if yours don't look as dark at this point. To me, any line is better than no line!


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Miracle, FX for darkening lines.
> 
> I've looked at a million tests online and there is just SO much variation that I know you can't compare your tests with anyone else's. So don't worry if yours don't look as dark at this point. To me, any line is better than no line!

Thanks 3chords! I will only test now tomorrow, before my blood work. This afternoon I have my last acupuncture section before the blood work. That will calm me down. I will keep you posted on the results! When is your blood work?


----------



## 3chords

MiracleAngel said:


> Thanks 3chords! I will only test now tomorrow, before my blood work. This afternoon I have my last acupuncture section before the blood work. That will calm me down. I will keep you posted on the results! When is your blood work?

Not until Monday (14dp3dt). It certainly feels like forever and a day! On the one hand I am looking forward to it, but on the other I dread it.


----------



## LolaM

Ive alway heard that a line is a line, no matter how dark...


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Omg miracle. You are bring so brave testing early. I am so desperate to know. Taking my bra off each evening and boobs aching. Hoping this is a good sign. Can't bring myself to test early. 3 more sleeps! Was really close to trying yesterday. Thank goodness it was evening, I know I get terrible results then. With our first, I got a bfn in the evening, tested again in the morning and got a bfp! Clinic never told me about concentrations bring higher in the morning. Duh! Hoping for our rainbow baby. Testing Saturday morning.
> 
> I am a control freak! In all areas in my life&#8230; and I just can't stop testing&#8230; so if a BFN comes I won't be so devastated&#8230; I tested this afternoon&#8230; just after 1 hr holding my pee&#8230; faint line there&#8230; I think I am having a chemical again&#8230; I started with AF symptoms this afternoon&#8230; Just need to wait now&#8230; :coffee:Click to expand...

I feel for you. Last time I had a chemical. Can't bear to think about it happening again. 2 more sleeps til testing. Fingers crossed for both if us. :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Less than 12 hours til testing. Have already had a little cry. Wonder how well I'll sleep tonight. Aaaaaaagh!


----------



## MiracleAngel

My Beta results came back... 15. Probably a chemical again. I am out girls! Good luck to all of you...


----------



## Izzie74

MiracleAngel said:


> My Beta results came back... 15. Probably a chemical again. I am out girls! Good luck to all of you...

So sorry miracle. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

My heart goes out to you and hubs Miracle :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Omg :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Deepsea

:happydance: Congrats Izzie!


----------



## NCBabyDust

Yay Izzie74! That's great news! So excited for you! Wishing you excellent betas coming soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## NCBabyDust

MiracleAngel -- I'm so sorry, I know how very difficult it is to go through a chemical. I had one in January that progressed... ever so slowing creeping up by week 6 to 763. Not viable, not visible on u/s, and finally m/c. Hang in there. One day at a time and have faith it will work out.


----------



## NCBabyDust

Disturbia, I'm so sorry for the bfn. I've been there and know how difficult and discouraging it can be. When you're ready to try again, know that your time will come. We're all here for you.


----------



## Izzie74

BabyDust - In my clinic the next step is the six week scan, not a blood test. Going in on Tuesday to pick up more meds and to book the appointment.


----------



## Disturbia

Congrats izzie!
Sorry Miracle.....wish I can give you a real hug.
Thanks Babydust. We have decided that this year is baby year so we're gonna try as soon as we can. Wish me luck!


----------



## 3chords

Miracle - very sorry.

I also have bad news to report, looks like mine will be a chemical as well. Beta was 51 at 14dp3dt...I suspected as much based on tests not getting darker. Sucks...this is the SECOND time it happened in basically the same way, last time my beta was 48, albeit not with IVF.

We have 2 good looking frosties so I'll likely take a month off and then do a FET later in the summer.

Hoping for the best for everyone else!!


----------



## River54

so sorry miracle and 3chords :hugs:

congrats izzie!

af came late last night, so they are considering cd1 as today. I go tomorrow for a scan and bloodwork to make sure I can start IVF #2 on Wed :)
We are doing a natural start, so hoping we get the go ahead, and hopefully this cycle will be the one! I also hope I don't have to take near as much injectibles to get the same results as last time...last time we spent well over $6k on drugs since I was suppressed alot. Scared and nervous yet again....
:)


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck River! :dust:


----------



## Deepsea

3chords and Miracle, so sorry. This infertility stuff really sucks. :hug: to both of you

River, FX that this is your cycle. Good luck

AFM, 4dp5dt. This tww is dragging. No symptoms at all the first couple days. Now because I'm paranoid and probably making it up I have some very light cramping every once in a while. We will see how long input off testing.


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Miracle - very sorry.
> 
> I also have bad news to report, looks like mine will be a chemical as well. Beta was 51 at 14dp3dt...I suspected as much based on tests not getting darker. Sucks...this is the SECOND time it happened in basically the same way, last time my beta was 48, albeit not with IVF.
> 
> We have 2 good looking frosties so I'll likely take a month off and then do a FET later in the summer.
> 
> Hoping for the best for everyone else!!

I am so sorry 3chords I actually logged in just to see if you had your BFP confirmed, so I could give congrat you Good you still have your frosties. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NCBabyDust

River -- good luck! Fingers and toes crossed for you! 

3chords... I'm so so sorry. Hugs to you. And when you're ready, back to a FET. That's great that you have good looking frosties.

I had my 6w3d ultrasound today and despite the high HCG levels, there's one, not two in there! I was greedily hoping for two, but am utterly thrilled with one. Our little bean is measuring exactly 6w3d old, and with an excellent heartbeat of 118 bpm. We'll go back in for one more ultrasound next week and then, if that's good too, we graduate to regulate OB care!


----------



## Deepsea

That's awesome news NCbabydust! I love hearing about the BFP and pregnancy updates, It keeps me positive that this journey is worth it!


----------



## Izzie74

Excellent news baby dust. My scan is now booked for 9th June. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## River54

Scan went well :) Picked up all my meds, and I start injecting tomorrow night :)
I go back Monday morning to see progress.
Feeling good about this cycle.
They have me on 225 of Brevelle and 225 of Menopur.


----------



## Izzie74

River54 said:


> Scan went well :) Picked up all my meds, and I start injecting tomorrow night :)
> I go back Monday morning to see progress.
> Feeling good about this cycle.
> They have me on 225 of Brevelle and 225 of Menopur.

Good luck River. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Deepsea

I am 5dp5dt. Bfn yesterday evening and this morning. I know it's early but couldn't hold myself back any longer. I will try my best to hold off on testing until this weekend, but we will see how that goes. FX this is my cycle, I really don't want to find a new RE


----------



## 3chords

MiracleAngel said:


> I am so sorry 3chords I actually logged in just to see if you had your BFP confirmed, so I could give congrat you Good you still have your frosties. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks. :hugs:

I am now in limbo as my second beta came in at 129 (doubling time 35 hours). Numbers are way low for where they should be but because they are doubling I have to keep going. Next beta tomorrow.


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry 3chords I actually logged in just to see if you had your BFP confirmed, so I could give congrat you Good you still have your frosties. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:
> 
> I am now in limbo as my second beta came in at 129 (doubling time 35 hours). Numbers are way low for where they should be but because they are doubling I have to keep going. Next beta tomorrow.Click to expand...

That's great news!!! I will be praying for you... Please keep us posted!


----------



## abydix

Hi hope i can join you guys

My DH and I are working on our 2nd round of IVF. With our first we got a bfp from our fresh transfer, but that ended in a MC at 11 weeks. With no embryos to freeze, we're starting from scratch with a fresh cycle again. ER is scheduled for wednesday next week. I can't wait; and hoping for the best and trying to remain positive with no OHSS this time.


----------

